# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  **************Bikeral Training and Diet Log************************

## bikeral

Here we go. Time to kick this up a notch. Been training steady now for about 2 years. Started at a weight of 282 and BF in the unknown really fat levels. 
Stats

Age 46
Height 6' 1"
Weight 228
BF I am guessing 20-22% (Will buy calipers)
Goal Lose 20-25lbs body fat and get down in the 13-14% bodyfat range

Training goals
Fasted cardio 45min x 4 a week
PM weight training 5 day split 

TDEE 3135 cals
Goal daily calorie range 2300-2400

Diet
Meal 1 9AM 7 egg whites/Potatoes/coffee Cal 413 P32/C48/F9
Meal 2 11:30AM 6oz grilled chicken breast/3/4 cup brown rice/cup veggies Cal 541 P50/C41/F12
Meal 3 2PM 6oz pink salmon/1 rice cake Cal 214 P31/C7/F6
Meal 4 4:30PM Same as meal 2 Cal 541 P50/C41/F12
Workout 5:30PM-7PM
Meal 5 7:30PM 1/2 cup oats/2 scoops whey Cal 403 P53/C34/F4
Meal 6 8:30PM 1 cup fat free cottage cheese cal 160 P22/C14/F0

Totals cal 2272 P238/C185/F43

Will do best to log daily training and diet.

----------


## Back In Black

Well, I might add another 20g of protein with meal 6 but, other than that, well done sir!

----------


## bikeral

Hey stem thanks for looking out. I know meal 6 is weak. Maybe I'll try putting some casein in the cottage cheese. I have banana flavor, should not be bad.

----------


## Back In Black

> Hey stem thanks for looking out. I know meal 6 is weak. Maybe I'll try putting some casein in the cottage cheese. I have banana flavor, should not be bad.


Casein IN cottage cheese doesn't really work, it goes real thick. I prefer to eat my cc and drink my casein!

----------


## bikeral

> Casein IN cottage cheese doesn't really work, it goes real thick. I prefer to eat my cc and drink my casein!


Now I have to try it just to see.

----------


## bikeral

Log for today
7AM 45 minutes fasted cardio
6PM Legs 
Squats
3 warmup sets
4 working sets
1 dropdown set
Plate loaded kneeling leg curl
2 warmup sets
5 working sets
V-Squat
5 sets
Seated leg curl
5 sets

Diet exactly as planned. Have 1 meal left to go.

----------


## bikeral

Now if I can just do this for about 90 days I should make my goal...

----------


## BrownGirl

Nice job Bikeral!  :Smilie:  Hopefully your casein isn't the ON banana...it'ss terrible.  :Frown:

----------


## slfmade

Nice Work Bikeral. These logs help a lot to keep you accountable. BrownGirl and I; as well as many other, do bi-weekly picture and measurement updates in our logs. Some people are uncomfortable posting pictures at higher bodyfats while others have no problem. If you don't want to post pictures up just yet...no problem, but at the very least take pictures of yourself bi-weekly and save them on your computer. 

This way you can put them side by side and measure your progress as the weeks progress. This is important because when we see ourselves daily we don't really see the difference. The pictures help with judging that difference.

As I mentioned above; taking bi-weekly measurements help you track your progress as well. Measure spots such as your neck, chest, arms, waist, quads, and calves.

If you don't already have one, go buy a cheap pair of calipers. These will really help you track your BF%.

Good Luck

----------


## Back In Black

> Nice job Bikeral!  Hopefully your casein isn't the ON banana...it'ss terrible.


Oh it's not that bad, I've had worse. I started taking protein powdeers in the 80's. Alot of them were almost vomit inducing!

----------


## bikeral

> Nice job Bikeral!  Hopefully your casein isn't the ON banana...it'ss terrible.


hey BG thanks for stopping by. It is Optimum Gold and really not bad. Mixed it with the cottage cheese last night and it turned into concrete. Ate it anyway. Should have listened to Stem.

----------


## bikeral

> Nice Work Bikeral. These logs help a lot to keep you accountable. BrownGirl and I; as well as many other, do bi-weekly picture and measurement updates in our logs. Some people are uncomfortable posting pictures at higher bodyfats while others have no problem. If you don't want to post pictures up just yet...no problem, but at the very least take pictures of yourself bi-weekly and save them on your computer. 
> 
> This way you can put them side by side and measure your progress as the weeks progress. This is important because when we see ourselves daily we don't really see the difference. The pictures help with judging that difference.
> 
> As I mentioned above; taking bi-weekly measurements help you track your progress as well. Measure spots such as your neck, chest, arms, waist, quads, and calves.
> 
> If you don't already have one, go buy a cheap pair of calipers. These will really help you track your BF%.
> 
> Good Luck


Yo slf. Definitely will start taking pictures to measure progress as well as measurements and weight. I am purchasing the caliper tape measure kit today as well as a new scale.

Thanks bro

----------


## Back In Black

> hey BG thanks for stopping by. It is Optimum Gold and really not bad. Mixed it with the cottage cheese last night and it turned into concrete. Ate it anyway. Should have listened to Stem.


Ha ha, you gotta try these things. You can let it down with water but I don't like the sweet of the powder with the sourness of the cheese!

----------


## bikeral

^^ yea no big deal. Tonight I'll just make a shake with the casein. Thanks

----------


## bikeral

Log for today
7AM 45 minutes fasted cardio
5PM Shoulders / calves
5 sets lever shoulder press
4 sets bend over bb rows
4 sets bent over lateral raises
4 sets lever shrugs
4 sets seated calf raise
4 sets seated calf extension

I am drained. 5 days straight weights PM. 3 days fasted cardio AM.
Should have taken a day off during the week.


Diet as planned

----------


## bikeral

Just did 60 min fasted cardio.
Getting ready to have some protein pancakes.

----------


## bikeral

OK Sunday was off day which I needed.
This morning back to 45 mins fasted cardio.
Sticking with same diet as last week since its easier than reinventing the wheel.
Hopefully get my new scale and calipers this week so I can start tracking measurements, weight, and bodyfat.
Tonight is Back day.

----------


## bikeral

Workout
10 mins warmup cardio
5 sets Dead lifts
4 sets close grip pull ups
4 sets wide grip pull ups
4 sets seated rows
4 sets lat pulldown superset with cable bent-over pullover
20 mins cardio

Diet is 100% on plan today just had PWO meal and have one to go.
Energy was really high today. It a wonder what a couple days off will do for ya.
This week I will try to take off Thurs and Sun and see how that goes.

----------


## slfmade

How long do you plan on running this program? Is there a time frame your working with to accomplish your goals? Or is it just a do it til you get there time frame?

----------


## bikeral

I am hoping to do this for approximately 90 days. I am not in any rush but I know if I don't set goals it harder to make progress.
Just want to get the body fat down to 13% and then start a cycle.

----------


## bikeral

Got up a bit early today and was able to get in 60 mins of fasted cardio.

----------


## bikeral

Added a brisk walk at lunchtime. Maybe a mile. Figured sitting at my desk was not doing me any good.

----------


## bikeral

Workout Log Chest/Abs
10 mins cardio warmup
3 warmup sets bench press
4 sets bench press
4 sets decline press
4 sets incline dumbbell press
4 sets wide dips
6 sets abcore machine

Diet was 100% on plan

----------


## bikeral

Day 7 
60 mins fasted cardio today. I am not taking BCAA but keep reading I should. If anyone can recommend what to take before fasted cardio. Thanks
Took my measurements today.
Neck 16 1/8
Chest 46 1/4
Waist 41
Bicep 17
Thigh 23 1/4
Calf 16 3/4

Have my new digital scale and I weigh 3 lbs heavier then on my 12 year old scale. Decided to edit my starting weight to 228 and just use the new scale from now on. I plan to weigh in and take measurements every Thursday AM before work.

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday I crashed right after PWO shake. 
Missed last meal Macros 2115cals 234P/160C/43F
Workout Arms
10 min warmup
Barbell Curl 3 warmup sets and 4 working sets
Preacher curl 4 sets
Reverse barbell curl 4 sets
Cable rope curl 4 sets
cable tricep pushdown 4 sets
superset skull crushers/close grip press 4 sets
Dumbbell kick backs 4 sets

Finished with 20 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Day 8 
Weigh in at 224lbs Total 4lbs lost this week. Will not take measurements until next week since its only been a day. I must say that this is almost easy following the principles I've learned on this site and just being consistent with them. I plan to continue current training/nutrition routine until the results slow down. At that point probably will need to adjust macros.

----------


## bikeral

Looks like it will be another early night so here goes.

60 min fasted cardio this morning at 5:30AM
Todays Macros Cal 2267 P257/C167/F43
No weight training today

----------


## Back In Black

Good work mate, it must be melting off you already!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hitn it hard i see  :Smilie:  that 45 min fasted cardio is the ticket dude! Been there.. Dun it .. Still doin it!  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> Good work mate, it must be melting off you already!


Stem thanks bro. It really helps when you get encouragement here. I've been reading 405 complete thread and have been using tips you and GB gave 405.

----------


## bikeral

> Hitn it hard i see  that 45 min fasted cardio is the ticket dude! Been there.. Dun it .. Still doin it!


Dude your thread is my outline for success. Thanks for putting so many details in it. I am trying but not very good at writing.
thanks Bro

----------


## bikeral

Day 9
Did 60 mins fasted cardio at 6:30AM. For some reason I was sluggish getting out of bed. I wanted to go at 5:30AM but kept hitting snooze...
Well happy Friday. Will try to be true over the weekend which is always my weakness. I have my wife in on the diet so at least she will not be bringing home cupcakes this weekend.

----------


## bikeral

Log for today last weeks leg workout killed them so went withsimilar this week.

6PM Legs 
Squats
3 warmup sets
6 working sets
1 dropdown set
Plate loaded kneeling leg curl
2 warmup sets
5 working sets
V-Squat
5 sets
Seated leg curl
4 sets

Daily Cals and macros Cals 2115 P234/C160/F43

----------


## bikeral

Day 10
OK first day I had a little stumble...
Started out great 70 min fasted cardio followed by 1 1/2 cups egg whites with 6oz potatos
Had a bunch of errands to do and thought I'd be home in time to eat. To make a long story short 2 hours after a missed meal I was in a columbian restaurant. I made the best of it and just ate about 12 oz skirt steak 1 cup white rice and about 3/4 cup beans. I tell you I was so hungry I don't think I left a grain of rice or a bean on my plate. This meal caused me to miss 3 of my planned meals so at least my calories were close and macros only had fat a bit high from the skirt steak.
Live and learn. I usually take my tupperware every where I go. Cant make exceptions.

----------


## bikeral

Day 10 Training Shoulders/Calves
5 sets Smith shoulder press
4 sets Smith upright row
4 sets Barbell rear delt row
5 sets Bent over lateral raises
5 sets Lever shrugs
6 sets seated calf raises
5 sets Sled 45 degree calf press

----------


## bikeral

So I've done at least 60 mins fasted cardio 6 days in a row. I was going to take tomorrow off but I am feeling good.
Any thoughts on this?

----------


## BrownGirl

You seem to be doing great on the workout! Question though...do you do fasted cardio on leg day as well? That sure can't be fun!!! Anyway, I think a rest day could do you some good!

----------


## bikeral

Hey Browngirl its always nice to see you stop by. As for your question. Yes actually did legs yesterday PM and fasted cardio AM. I used to skip cardio day after legs because of the pain but I am trying this time to push as much as possible and drop the fat. Today I did fasted cardio and it was OK actually after first 10-15 mins not bad. Think you are right about the rest day I need to keep in mind I am 46 not 20 anymore.

PS Like the new avi

----------


## BrownGirl

> Hey Browngirl its always nice to see you stop by. As for your question. *Yes actually did legs yesterday PM and fasted cardio AM*. I used to skip cardio day after legs because of the pain but I am trying this time to push as much as possible and drop the fat. Today I did fasted cardio and it was OK actually after first 10-15 mins not bad. Think you are right about the rest day I need to keep in mind I am 46 not 20 anymore.
> 
> PS *Like the new avi*



Ahh That sounds killer! Good for you! WE take Sunday off as a rest day too..Just to let the muscles rest and stuff you know...Also so that we don't get burned out. 

And thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Day after legs I normally do fasted cardio sitting on a bike for 40 mins.

Take a day off cardio by all means, you may feel good now but it may all catch up with you and make you miss more than one day

And 60 mins is the max you should be doing for fasted cardio, spend the extra 10 mins organising your food :Wink: 

Keep it up mate doing great!

----------


## bikeral

> Day after legs I normally do fasted cardio sitting on a bike for 40 mins.
> Take a day off cardio by all means, you may feel good now but it may all catch up with you and make you miss more than one day
> And 60 mins is the max you should be doing for fasted cardio, spend the extra 10 mins organising your food
> Keep it up mate doing great!


OK taking complete day off today. Great week 5x Weight training and 6x fasted cardio. Diet 95% as planned.
Thanks for checking in on me.

----------


## SlimmerMe

...and THANK YOU for checking in on me Bikeral. Looks like you are doing well. And REST is just as important. I think I will follow suit.

----------


## bikeral

> ...and THANK YOU for checking in on me Bikeral. Looks like you are doing well. And REST is just as important. I think I will follow suit.


Yep today was a full rest day. Hope you had a nice one.

----------


## bikeral

So as they say idle hands something about the devil... I've spent all day or at least it seems that way thinking about food. Probably due in part to under eating yesterday, Here is my cals and macros for yesterday cal 1861 P193/C139/F55. Fat was a bit high because I ate a skirt steak. I was even thinking about Krispy Kreme donuts. I think 405 put that thought in my head. I was able to not go totally off but I did have a couple of protein bars which raised my cals a bit.
Total Cals macros for today Day 11 Sunday is Cals 2450/P282/C201/F42 not too bad I hope.

----------


## bikeral

Never thought I'd say I am glad to go back to work but to me this is a lot easier during the week. No distractions just do what is planned and at end of day I am exhausted.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Me and krispy kremes huh? LOL.. man id love a half dozen hot ones and a choc creme filled.. Theyalso make blueberry donut holes that are awesome!! Sry  :Wink:  i havent had one in 6months man.. Maybe sometime  :Smilie:  good progress staying strong all week!

----------


## bikeral

> Me and krispy kremes huh? LOL.. man id love a half dozen hot ones and a choc creme filled.. Theyalso make blueberry donut holes that are awesome!! Sry  i havent had one in 6months man.. Maybe sometime  good progress staying strong all week!


I saw you mention them in your thread and just started thinking about them... Last time I had one was in Myrtle Beach last year. 
Thank for checking in bro.

----------


## bikeral

Day 12 Monday
60 mins fasted cardio. Feeling good. Have me meals cooked and ready to rock. Back tonight in the gym.

----------


## bikeral

Day 12 Monday PM-Back
10 Minutes cardio warmup
6 sets Deadlifts
5 sets close grip pull ups
4 sets wide grip pull ups
4 sets seated cable rows
4 sets wide grip lat pulldown/superset cable bent over pullover
20 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Day 12 Monday
Diet as planned
Cals/Macros cals 2135/P215/C176/F45

----------


## bikeral

Day 13 - Tuesday
60 mins fasted cardio I was up early and have an hour before breakfast so I had and eas rtd shake to hold me off.
110 cals P17/C2/F3

----------


## bikeral

Walked about a mile at lunch just to burn a few extra calories.

----------


## bikeral

Day 13 - Tuesday Workout Chest-Abs
10 min cardio warmup
4 sets Plate loaded lever incline press 
4 sets Barbell decline press
4 sets wide grip dips
4 sets flat dumbbell flys
4 sets v crunch
2 sets ab roller
6 sets abcore

----------


## bikeral

Day 13 - Tuesday cals macros
Cals 2245/P232/C178/F48

----------


## bikeral

Day 14 - Wednesday
5:30AM 60 mins fasted cardio
6 sets abcore

----------


## bikeral

Day 14

----------


## bikeral

Last couple of days I have not been very regular... I'll have to check my fiber intake. Should I supplement?

----------


## gearbox

I have never needed fiber when i am taking 3+ cups oats a day. Obviously taken through out the day.

----------


## bikeral

> I have never needed fiber when i am taking 3+ cups oats a day. Obviously taken through out the day.


Hey gearbox thanks for the reply. Yea I am only eating 1/2 cup oatmeal a day in my PWO shake. I will see if I can substitute some more oatmeal somewhere else.

----------


## bikeral

Day 14 - Wednesday Workout Arms
10 min warmup
5 sets barbell curls
3 sets reverse barbell curls
4 sets cable rope curls
4 sets superset skull crushers/close grip press
4 sets dumbbell kickbacks

30 min cardio after weights

----------


## bikeral

Day 14 - Wednesday Daily macros
Cals 2289 P243/C178/F48

----------


## slfmade

When you post your pics you should put them side by side. For instance week 2 right next to week1. This way you can really see the difference...trying to go from one page to another can play tricks on the eyes. Does that make since?

----------


## BrownGirl

Awww...you guys made me think about donuts!!! Aaahhh!  :Chairshot:  lol

Anyways, If you need to add more oats into your diet, a tasty way to eat them is with sugar free jam. It's pretty good. Keep up the good work!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> When you post your pics you should put them side by side. For instance week 2 right next to week1. This way you can really see the difference...trying to go from one page to another can play tricks on the eyes. Does that make since?


Yep that's the way to go. I saved these first pics and when i make some progress I'll post the new pics next to these. How often do you post pics? Is it by time or weight loss/fat loss numbers?

----------


## bikeral

> Awww...you guys made me think about donuts!!! Aaahhh!  lol
> 
> Anyways, If you need to add more oats into your diet, a tasty way to eat them is with sugar free jam. It's pretty good. Keep up the good work!


Man I used to work in the world trade center and down on the first floor there was a Krispy Kreme store. Those donuts melt in your mouth when you get them hot fresh made. Funny how when I am not cutting I don't think about donuts.
Thanks for the tip. I use the sugar free jam if my chicken is really dry or to put in cottage cheese. I'll have to try it with oatmeal.

----------


## bikeral

Day 15 - Thursday
60 mins fasted cardio

----------


## bikeral

Day 15 -Thursday Weigh in and stats
Weight today 222 last week 224 1 week loss 2lbs starting weight 228 total lost 6lbs
Caliper body fat 25.3% No previous recordings
Bioelectrical impedance body fat 20.7 %
Neck 15 3/8 last week 16 1/8 
Chest 46 1/4 last week 46 1/4
Waist 41 last week 41
Biceps 16 5/8 last week 17
Thigh 22 1/4 last week 23 1/4
Calf 17 1/4 last week 16 3/4

Measurements seem skewed. i'll have to work on consistency in taking them.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Day 14 
> OK took a couple of pics. Hope we can see a difference in time. First time taking pics and it is a good idea. 
> Noticed two things: 
> 1. I am still really fat 
> 2. I need more tattoos
> Attachment 121183Attachment 121184


alright bikeral im gonna do to u what was dun to me.. at some point when u get down closer to where u wanna be i suggest u shave that body hair and go to the tanning bed  :Wink: 

id like to note being the addict i am that not only did i shave my chest but it has progressed to my entire body and i go to the tanning bed and i love both! i am now tan and hairless  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> alright bikeral im gonna do to u what was dun to me.. at some point when u get down closer to where u wanna be i suggest u shave that body hair and go to the tanning bed 
> 
> id like to note being the addict i am that not only did i shave my chest but it has progressed to my entire body and i go to the tanning bed and i love both! i am now tan and hairless


405 Ball busting is always welcome here. Yep I still have a ways to go but when I get there I'll get the clippers out. Also look into mt2.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh thats what slf is using rite? never heard of that stuff.. will google it  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

yep its supposed to make you get tan faster

----------


## bikeral

Day 15 Thursday Cals macros
Cals 1770 P207/C119/F32 No training this evening so I skipped some carbs today

----------


## slfmade

> Yep that's the way to go. I saved these first pics and when i make some progress I'll post the new pics next to these. How often do you post pics? Is it by time or weight loss/fat loss numbers?


I post every 2 weeks. You should be able to see improvements even if small ones over a 2 week period. It also keeps you more accountable as you know you can't cheat or we're gonna know. And then, of course, we would have to kick your ass.lol

----------


## Times Roman

only 46?
why was i thinking you were older than me?

----------


## slfmade

> only 46?
> why was i thinking you were older than me?


Cause your alzheimer's is starting to kick in. lol

----------


## Times Roman

> Cause your alzheimer's is starting to kick in. lol


Al Who?

....you trying to play tricks on me again?

----------


## bikeral

> only 46?
> why was i thinking you were older than me?


I look older on the internet

----------


## bikeral

> I post every 2 weeks. You should be able to see improvements even if small ones over a 2 week period. It also keeps you more accountable as you know you can't cheat or we're gonna know. And then, of course, we would have to kick your ass.lol


That sounds good. It's great having to be accountable.

----------


## bikeral

Day 16 - Friday
60 mins fasted cardio 6am
Started the body mortar BCAA before cardio today.

----------


## bikeral

Today I cut out my last guilty pleasure. I have been putting half and half in my morning coffee. That is 5g of fat I can do without. Going black from now on.

----------


## bikeral

Tomorrow going to St Patty's party. Should I take my Tupperware with the usual Chicken breast/brown rice/Broccoli or just eat the corned beef and cabbage? I think its too soon for a cheat meal but corned beef and cabbage does not seem too bad.

----------


## bikeral

Legs tonight. Will try some high rep squats and see how that works out.

----------


## slfmade

> Legs tonight. Will try some high rep squats and see how that works out.


What is your interpretation of "high rep" ????- Just curious

----------


## --->>405<<---

Corned beef has a lot of fat.. Where u live? For st pats? Me savannah ga.. Big down here..

----------


## bikeral

> What is your interpretation of "high rep" ????- Just curious


I usually do squats in the 12 rep range. Tonight I stayed in the 25 rep range. Since you asked what is your high rep range?

----------


## bikeral

> Corned beef has a lot of fat.. Where u live? For st pats? Me savannah ga.. Big down here..


I live in NYC, St Pats is big here as you probably know.

----------


## bikeral

Day 16 - Friday - Workout - Quads/Hams
I usually like to start with squats but the one rack was being used so started with V-squats
10 mins cardio warmup
7 sets v-squats 25 reps per set had to do rest pause to complete the heavier sets
5 sets plate loaded leg curls
5 sets squats 25-20 reps same as v-squats heavier weight did rest pause to complete
5 sets seated leg curls
4 sets leg extensions
30 mins very light cardio (legs were hurting)

----------


## bikeral

> Corned beef has a lot of fat.. Where u live? For st pats? Me savannah ga.. Big down here..


Yep 8 oz would have 43g fat according to my calculator. I may have to take the tupperware 43g of fat in one meal will kill the day.

----------


## slfmade

> I usually do squats in the 12 rep range. Tonight I stayed in the 25 rep range. Since you asked what is your high rep range?


I would consider high reps anything over 20. I was just curious to some high reps is 25+, while other think high reps are more than 10.

----------


## slfmade

Just so you know I just posted 2 sets of pics in my log. I think post 406 and 407. In the 2nd post I posted one from 10 weeks ago and one today. You should be able to see a difference in my tan (and LBM too. LOL)

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...50#post5941350

----------


## bikeral

> Just so you know I just posted 2 sets of pics in my log. I think post 406 and 407. In the 2nd post I posted one from 10 weeks ago and one today. You should be able to see a difference in my tan (and LBM too. LOL)
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...50#post5941350


Just took a look and your results are excellent keep at it man.

----------


## bikeral

Day 16 - Friday (yesterday) macros
cals 1963 P232/C162/F32

----------


## bikeral

Body mortar BCAA says 60 cals per serving but 0F0P0C where are the calories from?

----------


## bikeral

Couple of things. Today I started 200mg of caffeine pre fasted cardio. I am also on 3rd day of clen . I was going to save clen for when I hit a wall but after I saw slfmade dropped 12.5 lbs in a week I had to try it. The plan is to do a 2 week cycle of clen and see what results I get.

----------


## bikeral

Day 17 - saturday
7AM 60 mins fasted cardio 
6 sets abcore

----------


## bikeral

Just made some nice breakfast
2 cups egg whites/5.8 oz shredded potatoes scrambled in pan with 0 cal cooking spray
Macros 355 cals P44C41F0
Mmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Back In Black

> Couple of things. Today I started 200mg of caffeine pre fasted cardio. I am also on 3rd day of clen. I was going to save clen for when I hit a wall but after I saw slfmade dropped 12.5 lbs in a week I had to try it. The plan is to do a 2 week cycle of clen and see what results I get.


Mate just be careful mixing clen with caffeine! Caffeine before cardio and only clen after.

----------


## bikeral

> Mate just be careful mixing clen with caffeine! Caffeine before cardio and only clen after.


OK thanks for the heads up. Actually did both today but I guess since I am only up to 60mcg it was not bad. I am stepping up 20mcg a day up to 120mcg a day then stay at 120mcg a day until 2 weeks are up.
Will start taking clen after fasted cardio. Great to see you back bro hope all is well for you. Cheers

----------


## slfmade

> Couple of things. Today I started 200mg of caffeine pre fasted cardio. I am also on 3rd day of clen . I was going to save clen for when I hit a wall but after* I saw slfmade dropped 12.5 lbs in a week I had to try it*. The plan is to do a 2 week cycle of clen and see what results I get.


Most of that was water weight that I lost and I doubt the clen had much to do with it. Well, I guess it may have made me sweat more. Based on what I'm seeing as of today, my weigh in tomorrow should show a 1lb drop since last week. I normally tell people not to take clen until they're under 15%; otherwise, you're just wasting money IMO. I've been there, done that in the past. It's just not worth it IMO. And I practice what I preach. Less than a year ago I was 233lbs and well over 25% body fat and I didn't run clen until I hit 12-13% 2 weeks ago. So....take that for whatever it's worth.

----------


## bikeral

> Most of that was water weight that I lost and I doubt the clen had much to do with it. Well, I guess it may have made me sweat more. Based on what I'm seeing as of today, my weigh in tomorrow should show a 1lb drop since last week. I normally tell people not to take clen until they're under 15%; otherwise, you're just wasting money IMO. I've been there, done that in the past. It's just not worth it IMO. And I practice what I preach. Less than a year ago I was 233lbs and well over 25% body fat and I didn't run clen until I hit 12-13% 2 weeks ago. So....take that for whatever it's worth.


I didn't really think you lost 12.5lbs of fat in one week but I've had the stuff for a few months now and I figured I'd give it a shot. At this point I am all in 110% dedicated so figured it couldn't hurt. I will probably finish out this 14 day run then save the rest for wall time. Thanks

----------


## bikeral

Day 17- Saturday workout Shoulders calfs
10 min warmup
4 sets hammer shoulder presses
4 sets smith shoulder presses
3 sets rear delt barbell row
4 sets upright row
4 sets rear lateral raises
5 sets seated calf raise
5 sets calf extension
30 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

So I went to the St Pattys party last night. I made sure to eat right before I went. At party I drank only water and coke 0. Ate 3oz of corned beef and about 1 1/2 cups of cabbage. Nothing else. I think this was not a bad compromise.
Daily macros
Cals 1808/P195/C147/F37

Actually worried that I've been dipping under 2000 cals too many days. Must make sure I get all my meals in.

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday was my rest day. No cardio and no weights. Made sure to get all the cals in though because I have been under eating many days.
Macros
Cals 2363/P278/C216/F39

----------


## bikeral

Day 19 - Monday
60 mins fasted cardio
A bit sluggish after a full day off but still made fasted cardio.

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work.. know the feelings with fasted cardio  :Smilie:  just curious cuz i noticed this yesterday.. been trying to fig out ur name.. is it bikeral (one word) or is it biker al as in ur a biker and ur name is al?  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Hey 405 whats up bro? Yep they call me "Biker AL" at work since I love my Harleys. So I used this name here. My biker friends call me "Rodeo AL" since I've done some rodeo clown school.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ cool! a rodeo clown :Smilie:  sounds like fun.. and prob a fair amt of work as well as danger once u get in the ring (or whatever u call it  :Wink: )

----------


## bikeral

^^ Yep nothing like getting hit with a pair of bull horns in the chest.

----------


## bikeral

Day - 19 - Monday workout - Back
10 mins cardio warmup
5 sets deadlifts
4 sets close grip pullups
4 sets wide grip pullups
4 sets seated cable rows
4 supersets lat pulldown/bent over cable pullover
30 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Day 19 - Monday Macros
Cals 2121/P227/C179/F39

----------


## bikeral

Day - 20 - Tuesday
60 Mins fasted AM cardio

----------


## Back In Black

Keep going mate.

Noticed some days your cals are higher/lower by 200cals or so. Don't sweat that too much, results are coming in, that's what matters!

----------


## bikeral

> Keep going mate.
> 
> Noticed some days your cals are higher/lower by 200cals or so. Don't sweat that too much, results are coming in, that's what matters!


Thanks SteM, Yep some days I have tuna, some days salmon, some days I am so tired after my post workout shake I go to bed and miss my last meal; all this makes my final total vary slightly. I just want to avoid my usual mistake when cutting which is to starve myself. So far so good though. This is the first time I've ever done the diet 100% tracked. It is fantastic, I am rarely hungry for long and my energy is really high. I am even going heavier on some lifts when usually when I am cutting my lifts nose dive.

----------


## bikeral

Day - 20 - Workout Chest/Abs
4 sets bench press
4 sets incline press
4 sets wide dips
4 sets dumbbell flys
5 sets abcore (had some mild ab cramps so cut it short)

----------


## Back In Black

> Thanks SteM, Yep some days I have tuna, some days salmon, some days I am so tired after my post workout shake I go to bed and miss my last meal; all this makes my final total vary slightly. I just want to avoid my usual mistake when cutting which is to starve myself. So far so good though. This is the first time I've ever done the diet 100% tracked. It is fantastic, I am rarely hungry for long and my energy is really high. I am even going heavier on some lifts when usually when I am cutting my lifts nose dive.


Good news, there is no reason why your strength or energy should drop unless you are getting down to below 10%. Even then, careful manipulation of carbs and workouts can help with any issues. Keep going.

----------


## bikeral

^^That is great. it's obvious I was going about this all wrong in the past. Thanks for all your help.

----------


## bikeral

Day 21 - Wednesday
60 mins fasted cardio 5:30AM

----------


## bikeral

Day 21 - Wednesday Workout Arms
4 sets barbell curls
4 sets reverse barbell curls
4 sets preacher ezbar curls
4 sets standing dumbbell preacher curls
4 supersets skull crushers/close grip press
4 sets dumbbell kick backs
4 sets standing dumbbell extension

Thats it no time for post workout cardio :Frown:

----------


## bikeral

Day 21 Macros/Cals
Cals 2311/P261/C172/F47

----------


## bikeral

Day 22 - Thursday 
60 Mins AM fasted cardio 5:30AM

----------


## bikeral

Day 22 - Thursday Weekly Stats
Weight 217 Started log at 228
Waist 40" Started at 41"
Bioimpedance body fat 20.4% Last week 21.7%
I am aware that the hand held bioimpedance body fat calculator is not the most accurate but it seems like a good way to see if trend is downward.
Will get the calipers done every few weeks.

----------


## Back In Black

Yep, it will tell you the trend. 9 point caliper test when you can do it, though the results for that are only gonna be close when you are sub 20%.

----------


## RaginCajun

great work bikeral! consistency is the key to this game. and yes, the hand held machines are not as accurate. just keep it up

----------


## --->>405<<---

downward is good  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Yep, it will tell you the trend. 9 point caliper test when you can do it, though the results for that are only gonna be close when you are sub 20%.


Yep that's why I am not to worried about the calipers every week. As long as weight/waist go down I know I am headed in right direction.
Thanks

----------


## bikeral

> great work bikeral! consistency is the key to this game. and yes, the hand held machines are not as accurate. just keep it up


Thanks Cajun. For now system seems to be working just need to keep at it.

----------


## bikeral

> downward is good


Yes it is! Thanks for checking in. I tell ya I don't know what to say in your thread any more. You are getting into some complex sheeet.

----------


## bikeral

Day 22 Thursday PM workout
No weights today
60 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Day 22 Macros
Cals 2325/P243/C197/F47

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yes it is! Thanks for checking in. I tell ya I don't know what to say in your thread any more. You are getting into some complex sheeet.


LOL.. Hey man u can just say hello if u want  :Smilie:  hopefully by logging tgis experiment we can all learn something.. Best for yall is its at my expense.. (or hopefully profit  :Wink: ) we gotta keep growing in knowledge and experience.. If we dont switch things up well never knkw and results will always be the same  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> LOL.. Hey man u can just say hello if u want  hopefully by logging tgis experiment we can all learn something.. Best for yall is its at my expense.. (or hopefully profit ) we gotta keep growing in knowledge and experience.. If we dont switch things up well never knkw and results will always be the same


I am definitely keeping up on your thread. I actually started going through it from day one. Reading a few pages a day. On page 25 today. Will be a big help for me when I hit a wall to have ideas to bust through it. It's a big help to see what someone else went through and how they overcame setbacks.

----------


## bikeral

Day 23 - Friday
60 mins AM fasted cardio
Man I was feeling sluggish today. Actually hit snooze for 10 mins. Lately I've been waking up 10-15 mins before my alarm goes off at 5:15AM. Anyway, still made it to the gym and did my 60 mins cardio. I was hurting a bit, perhaps the 2x 60 mins cardio I did yesterday was a tad too much. Oh well, rest day is coming up Sunday. In the mean time need to be ready for legs tonight.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey al wat kind of cardio u doing?

----------


## bikeral

I usually do treadmill 3.1 miles an hour at 11 incline. I try to kick up the incline every week. However sometimes I do elliptical at the highest resistance I can handle for 60 mins.

----------


## bikeral

Day 23 Friday Workout Hams/Quads
4 sets seated leg extension
4 sets v squat
6 sets squats
6 sets kneeling leg curl
4 sets leg press
4 sets seated leg curl

----------


## bikeral

Day 23 Friday Cals/Macros
Cals 2165/P249/C162/F43

----------


## bikeral

Day 24 Saturday
60 mins AM fasted cardio
9 sets abcore
First week I am looking forward to off day tomorrow. Just 1 more workout tonight shoulders and calves.

----------


## bikeral

Day 24 Saturday Workout Shoulders/calves
4 sets lever shoulder press
4 sets seated smith press
4 sets upright row
4 sets rear delt row
4 sets rear lateral raise
4 seats shrugs
6 sets seated calf raise superset standing calf raise

Thats it tomorrow day of rest. Perfect week 6x 60 mins fasted cardio/5x Pm workout/1x PM 60 mins cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

Excellent job dude! 6x anything per week is as good as it gets !  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

^^Thanks bro. Now if I can just do this for another 10x weeks I should be on the right path.

----------


## BrownGirl

Great job on the cardio!! You'll be at your goal in no time!!  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^Thanks bro. *Now if I can* just do this for another 10x weeks I should be on the right path.


I think uve proven u can.. The question is will u?  :Wink:  if its enuff of a priority u will... Anyone that can put on a clown suit and play hide and go seek with a 2000lb bull should be able to stick to their diet and do some exercising  :Smilie:  itll also make u harder to catch!!

----------


## slfmade

Just stick to it. After a while, and before you know it, it will just become a lifestyle. Good Job So Far!

----------


## bikeral

> Great job on the cardio!! You'll be at your goal in no time!!


Thanks BG. It's really a big help to know there are people out their keeping up. Makes me think twice when I think of cheating or not going to the gym.

----------


## bikeral

> I think uve proven u can.. The question is will u?  if its enuff of a priority u will... Anyone that can put on a clown suit and play hide and go seek with a 2000lb bull should be able to stick to their diet and do some exercising  itll also make u harder to catch!!


hahaha Actually what got me started training two years ago when I was 282lbs was to get in better shape for rodeo clown school. Now that is behind me and the fitness thing just stuck. I know as long as I stay on this forum I will stay on top of things. My only worry is when I go 2-3 weeks with no improvements if I can keep motivated. Up until now the results every week have driven me to continue.

----------


## bikeral

> Just stick to it. After a while, and before you know it, it will just become a lifestyle. Good Job So Far!


Thanks Slf. As long as you guys keep kicking my ass I will keep at it.

----------


## bikeral

Day 25 Sunday
It's Sunday and I am completely off. No cardio. No weights.
Think I'll play a bit of Modern Warfare 3.

----------


## bikeral

Macros for yesterday 
Cals 2307/P240/C253/F23
Carbs were higher than usual had a big portion of Slimmerme's pancakes with fresh strawberries and some light popcorn with a movie. Cals were in check and fat was lower than usual. All in all a good day off.

----------


## bikeral

Day 26 Monday
60 mins AM fasted cardio @ 5:30AM
Feel my battery charged and ready to kill it this week.

----------


## Back In Black

> Macros for yesterday 
> Cals 2307/P240/C253/F23
> Carbs were higher than usual had a big portion of Slimmerme's pancakes with fresh strawberries and some light popcorn with a movie. Cals were in check and fat was lower than usual. All in all a good day off.


Good mate, let's call that a cheat/refeed, it should do you the power of good! 

I still haven't tried them, must get round to it.

----------


## --->>405<<---

U gotta try em stem theyre great! 

Bik i hope my talkn bout em didnt throw u off bro  :Wink: 

Although split wise theyre about perfect.. 

59pro
67carb
11fat

I think..

----------


## bikeral

> Good mate, let's call that a cheat/refeed, it should do you the power of good! 
> 
> I still haven't tried them, must get round to it.


Sounds good. Yesterday as usual since I did not work out I was hungry all day but tried to keep all the food clean.
You must try those pancakes they are fantastic. I ate a huge plate of them full cup of eggwhites/oatmeal/non fat cottage cheese. On the pan with 0 cal butter flavor cooking spray.

----------


## Back In Black

I just need to work it out in metric. Or buy something that measures cups!

----------


## bikeral

> U gotta try em stem theyre great! 
> 
> Bik i hope my talkn bout em didnt throw u off bro 
> 
> Although split wise theyre about perfect.. 
> 
> 59pro
> 67carb
> 11fat
> ...


Not at all bro. For some reason on Sunday when I don't train I am hungrier than all other days. Even though carbs were a bit high my cals were in check so all in all I dont think it was a bad day.
And on the plus side I feel fully recharged today since toward the end of last week I was really feeling drained.

----------


## bikeral

> I just need to work it out in metric. Or buy something that measures cups!


Since its all the same measure just use whatever you have. Also add some baking soda about 1/2 teaspoon.

----------


## --->>405<<---

SteM:

80g oats
234g cottage cheese
7 large eggwhites
1tbsp baking powder
Dash vanilla extract(if desired)

Dun deal..

----------


## bikeral

> SteM:
> 
> 80g oats
> 234g cottage cheese
> 7 large eggwhites
> 1tbsp baking powder
> Dash vanilla extract(if desired)
> 
> Dun deal..


I'll have to try that vanilla, sounds tasty.

----------


## bikeral

Missed some logs for yesterday
Day 26 - Monday workout Back
6 sets Deadlift
4 sets close grip pullups
4 sets wide grip pullups
4 sets plate loaded seated row
4 superset Lat pulldown/cable bent over pullover
30 mins cardio

----------


## bikeral

Day 26 Monday Macros Cals
Cals 2239/P242/C171/F47

----------


## bikeral

Day 27 Tuesday 
60 mins AM fasted cardio @5:30AM

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just stick to it. After a while, and before you know it, it will just become *a lifestyle*. Good Job So Far!



this is what i try to preach on here. logging in and knowing that people are here to support you means that YOU are the only one accountable. kinda of like smokey the bear, only YOU can prevent forest fires! hahaha keep up the grinding!

----------


## bikeral

^^ Thanks, will keep at it.

----------


## bikeral

Day 27 - Tuesday workout Chest
4 sets plate loaded incline lever press
4 sets decline barbell press
4 sets wide grip dips
3 sets flat barbell press
35 mins cardio
Would have done some flys but gym has the spring rush and it was crowded as hell.
Hope these guys give up in 2 weeks like the New Years resolution crowd.

----------


## bikeral

Day 27 Tuesday Cals macros
Cals 2293/P243/C182/F48

----------


## bikeral

Day 28-Wednesday
60 mins AM fasted cardio at 5:45AM
Almost missed it this AM. New cell phone and alarm was not set correct. lucky woke p 5:30 and made it to gym by 5:45.

----------


## --->>405<<---

good job there al  :Wink: 

60mins is more than i was able to do..i always did 45.. mainly due to laziness  :Smilie:  so my hats off to u!

----------


## NOSUPERMODEL

Good job on the cardio. I wish my job allowed me to do fasted cardio. No way I am waking up at 4:00 AM though to do cardio.

----------


## bikeral

> good job there al 
> 
> 60mins is more than i was able to do..i always did 45.. mainly due to laziness  so my hats off to u!


Getting up or LIC is not too bad. I am not looking forward to HIIT which I plan to do down the road if I stop losing fat.

----------


## bikeral

> Good job on the cardio. I wish my job allowed me to do fasted cardio. No way I am waking up at 4:00 AM though to do cardio.


I like to say the stars have aligned perfectly to allow me to concentrate on training. The gym is a 2 minute walk from my house, my kids are in college, my job is pretty steady 9-5, and my wife does not get home from work until 7:30PM so she cant sidetrack me from going to the gym after work. Pretty much ideal conditions.

Thanks for stopping by.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep lining up the stars......it works!

----------


## bikeral

> Keep lining up the stars......it works!


Hey slimmer how is everything going? Had your pancakes last Sunday.

----------


## bikeral

Day 28 Wednesday Workout Arms
4 sets barbell curls
4 sets reverse barbell curls
4 sets ezbar preacher curls
4 sets cable curls
4 supersets skull crushers/close grip press
4 sets dumbbell kickbacks
2 sets dumbbell triceps extension
4 sets cable pushdowns

Thats it for today. Must day since I started doing 5 day split I am hitting bi's much better than when I did back/bi same day.

----------


## bikeral

Day 28 Wednesday Cals/Macros
Cals2161/P236/C170/F42

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Day 27 - Tuesday workout Chest
> 4 sets plate loaded incline lever press
> 4 sets decline barbell press
> 4 sets wide grip dips
> 3 sets flat barbell press
> 35 mins cardio
> Would have done some flys but gym has the spring rush and it was crowded as hell.
> *Hope these guys give up in 2 weeks like the New Years resolution crowd.*


Just saw this.. Now thats funny!  :Smilie:  LOL

----------


## bikeral

^^Seems like the same times of year every year the gym fills up for a couple weeks then its back to the regulars thankfully.

----------


## bikeral

Day 29 Thursday
60 mins AM cardio at 5:30AM

----------


## bikeral

Day 29 - Thursday Weekly Stats
Weight 213 Started log at 228 Total lost 15lbs
Waist 39" Started at 41" Total lost 2"
Bioimpedance body fat 19.1% First reading 21.7% Total lost 2.6%

----------


## RaginCajun

> Day 29 - Thursday Weekly Stats
> Weight 213 Started log at 228 Total lost 15lbs
> Waist 39" Started at 41" Total lost 2"
> Bioimpedance body fat 19.1% First reading 21.7% Total lost 2.6%



sounds like it is working to me, consistency is the key! you have only been in it for a month, just imagine where you will be in two!

----------


## bikeral

Hey Cajun thanks. I know if I can keep this diet/training routine up I will reach and possible surpass my goals. Like you say consistency is key.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey Cajun thanks. I know if I can keep this diet/training routine up I will reach and possible surpass my goals. Like you say *consistency is key*.



have to give credit where credit is due, young slimmer instilled this on me! just passin along the secret

----------


## bikeral

I see her log is almost a year now. That's how you do it.

----------


## bikeral

Day 29 Workout Legs
I was supposed to be off tonight but have a Broadway show to go to tomorrow night so did legs today...
7 sets V-squats 20 reps set
6 sets plate loaded kneeling leg curl
4 sets leg press
4 sets seated leg curl
4 sets leg extensions

Did rest/pause on all heavy sets legs feel like noodles...

----------


## bikeral

Day 29 Thursday Cals/Macros
Cals2161/P236/C170/F42

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Nice progress man, almost wants me to create a log of my own. You going to post some new pics up at the 30 day mark?

----------


## bikeral

Hey johnnny see you went ahead and started a log. Really helps keeping on track. I'll be posting pics either Wednesday or Thursday.

----------


## bikeral

Day 30 - Friday
60 mins fasted cardio @5:30AM
Legs were killing me first 15mins but once I warmed up it was all good. Will try to get in another cardio session before I go out tonight.

----------


## BrownGirl

Keep up the good work! And enjoy the Broadway show...which one is it btw?

----------


## bikeral

Thank BG. Taking the wife to Mamma Mia.

----------


## bikeral

Day 30 Friday No weights tonight
60 mins cardio
Doubled up with 2x60 mins cardio day after legs. Can barely walk. Will probably fall asleep in the theater.
Got back from gym really hungry so I had 2 cups fat free cottage cheese with some fresh strawberries should not throw off my macros but i'll see how the day ends and post final cals/macros later.

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday Day 30 Cals macros
Cals2175/P238/C188/F36

----------


## bikeral

Day 31 Saturday
60 Mins fasted cardio @ 7:00AM

----------


## --->>405<<---

just stoppn by to say hey.. "hey"  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Whats up 405 hope you are having a great weekend.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Keep it up dude, how many days a week you usually get fasted cardio in? Did you work your way up to 60mins? I'm at about 45 max right now but i've been thinking of bumping it up to an hour after reading over your logs.

----------


## bikeral

> Keep it up dude, how many days a week you usually get fasted cardio in? Did you work your way up to 60mins? I'm at about 45 max right now but i've been thinking of bumping it up to an hour after reading over your logs.


I started 2 years ago really when I was 282lbs. Gradually bumped up from 30 mins to 60mins. When I started this log I went right to 60mins a day 6x week AM fasted and PM I will do some nights 30mins after weights or 60mins on my off day. So in total I am doing up to 7x a week 60mins and 2-3 times a week 30mins. I will have to cut back a bit this week because I have some nasty blisters on my feet from all this cardio. I will try to do the 6x AM fasted cardio since I think that is the best for fat loss but cut out the PM cardio until my foot heals.

----------


## Back In Black

> I started 2 years ago really when I was 282lbs. Gradually bumped up from 30 mins to 60mins. When I started this log I went right to 60mins a day 6x week AM fasted and PM I will do some nights 30mins after weights or 60mins on my off day. So in total I am doing up to 7x a week 60mins and 2-3 times a week 30mins. I will have to cut back a bit this week because I have some nasty blisters on my feet from all this cardio. I will try to do the 6x AM fasted cardio since I think that is the best for fat loss but cut out the PM cardio until my foot heals.


Mate we may have to discuss your opinions on the best cardio for fat loss. I rarely get chance to do more than 1 fasted cardio per week. Most of my. Urging cardio comes from 2-3 PWO HIIT sessions per week. I find it a more efficient fat burner than steady state fasted.

----------


## bikeral

Every day I'm learning something. I thought the fasted AM cardio was the best time for fat loss...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

great progress!

----------


## Back In Black

Not necessarily. If I had time I would do HIIT 3x per week and fasted twice. Too much HIIT will burn you out so mixing it up is great. So PWO HIIT for 20 mins followed by 20 mins LIC (if you have time) will provide a greater thermogenic effect than 60 mins fasted LIC. But not everybody has time for that!

----------


## bikeral

Does it matter when you do the HIIT? I am in a good groove doing my cardio in the morning and actually feel energized all day after doing it. Can I do 3 days HIIT in the AM and 3 days LIC AM?

----------


## Back In Black

It doesn't really matter unless your bf% is getting low at which point you run the risk of burning more muscle.

At your current stats I think you could do 5 min warm up, 10-20 mins HIIT and then 20-30 mins LIC. Then, once you get to about 15% we can revisit it.

Good plan, go with it!

----------


## bikeral

> great progress!


Thanks just trying to keep consistant

----------


## bikeral

> It doesn't really matter unless your bf% is getting low at which point you run the risk of burning more muscle.
> 
> At your current stats I think you could do 5 min warm up, 10-20 mins HIIT and then 20-30 mins LIC. Then, once you get to about 15% we can revisit it.
> 
> Good plan, go with it!


Ok thanks stem --- I will give that a go.

----------


## bikeral

Day 31 Saturday Training Shoulders Calves
4 sets Lever shoulder press
4 sets smith shoulder press
4 sets standing barbell upright row
6 sets seated reverse fly/alternating thumbs up/down
4 sets shoulder shrugs
6 sets seated calf raises
6 sets calf extensions

Once again I feel like I am completely wiped out and looking forward to having tomorrow off.

----------


## --->>405<<---

HIIT followed by steady state is a good deal  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

I knew sooner or later I would have to do HIIT just been lazy...
I will try to start this week 3x

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday Day 31 Macros/Cals
Cals 2334/P272/C219/F24

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday Day 32 Sunday Cals/Macros
Cals 2208/P235/C210/F29

----------


## bikeral

Day 33 Monday AM cardio
So for some reason I hit snooze 3 times today and did not get up until 6AM. For the last month I've been getting up 10 mins before my alarm even goes off at 5AM. Hmmm what could it be. Maybe I was dreading the thought of starting HIIT today. Anyway I made it in to the gym by 6:10AM. I have never done HIIT so I tried the treadmill setting for intervals. Did my 5min warm-up then right into 2mins high intensity/2mins low intensity. I think that's the only setting available. Is that OK? So at low intensity I had no incline and 4MPH set. At high intensity I set it to 5 incline/6.5MPH. By the end of 1 minute I was counting seconds hoping it would end. By the end of the 2 minutes I had to jump to the sides for a second to catch my breath. Did 10 sets and then followed with 30 mins LIC which felt like a vacation. Feel great to have completed this, hopefully I did it right.

Thanks for the push guys and girls.

----------


## bikeral

Just a side note. I stopped the clen a few days ago and the weight stopped going down. While I was on clen everyday the weight was dropping. However my work trousers seem a lot more loose than on Friday.
Guess I'll see on Thursday at official weigh in and measurement time.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Day 33 Monday AM cardio
> So for some reason I hit snooze 3 times today and did not get up until 6AM. For the last month I've been getting up 10 mins before my alarm even goes off at 5AM. Hmmm what could it be. Maybe I was dreading the thought of starting HIIT today. *Anyway I made it in to the gym* by 6:10AM. I have never done HIIT so I tried the treadmill setting for intervals. Did my 5min warm-up then right into 2mins high intensity/2mins low intensity. I think that's the only setting available. Is that OK? So at low intensity I had no incline and 4MPH set. At high intensity I set it to 5 incline/6.5MPH. By the end of 1 minute I was counting seconds hoping it would end. By the end of the 2 minutes I had to jump to the sides for a second to catch my breath. Did 10 sets and then followed with 30 mins LIC which felt like a vacation. Feel great to have completed this, hopefully I did it right.
> 
> Thanks for the push guys and girls.



that's what it takes! that a way to get after it

----------


## bikeral

^^ Thanks bro. As much as I was dreading it now I am glad I did it and ready to do it again on Wednesday.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey al try this: 30 secs at 9mph flat (no incline) 90secs 3.5mph also flat.. once u can do that for 15 sets (30minutes) go to 10 mph .. and so on until u can do 12mph (which is as high as i think they go).. once u get to 12 and complete the whole 30mins.. then do 30secs/60secs... 

u can also shorten ur intervals and do 5-6sets at 30/90 (which is an even 2 mins) and then do 20 mins -40mins moderate..

2minutes is way too long duration for u to be able to maintain the amount of intensity u want to hit while doing intervals.. u want to hit a level thats hard to maintain for 30secs...

once u get to where u can do 30/60 then introduce the incline  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Hey thanks bro. I'll try that on Wednesday. So you manually change the speed every interval? Cause I think my treadmill will only do 2mins/2mins on the interval setting.
Like the new AVI.

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh man get on the treadmill and start it at say 5mph and jog for 5mins and then hit the 9 button when it hits 5mins.. then hit the 3 button when it hits 5:30 then hit the 9 button when it hits 7mins and the 3 at 7:30.. and so on.. 

u will find it usually takes about 10 secs to build all the way up to 9mph so keep that in mind and adjust when u feel u can to get a full 30secs of running.. i usually hit the 9 button(or whatever level u decide to use) at about XX:50 - this gives u enuff time to reach full speed by the time the clock reaches the top of the hour  :Smilie:  it also takes a few secs to slow down too.. just play with it ull figure it out  :Wink:  

like i said earlier the good thing about 30/90 is its an even 2mins.. so a 30minute session will give u 15 sets.. i look at each one as a set.. 1sprint + 1walk = 1set and then i decide how many sets im gonna do..

----------


## bikeral

> yeh man get on the treadmill and start it at say 5mph and jog for 5mins and then hit the 9 button when it hits 5mins.. then hit the 3 button when it hits 5:30 then hit the 9 button when it hits 7mins and the 3 at 7:30.. and so on.. 
> 
> u will find it usually takes about 10 secs to build all the way up to 9mph so keep that in mind and adjust when u feel u can to get a full 30secs of running.. i usually hit the 9 button(or whatever level u decide to use) at about XX:50 - this gives u enuff time to reach full speed by the time the clock reaches the top of the hour  it also takes a few secs to slow down too.. just play with it ull figure it out  
> 
> like i said earlier the good thing about 30/90 is its an even 2mins.. so a 30minute session will give u 15 sets.. i look at each one as a set.. 1sprint + 1walk = 1set and then i decide how many sets im gonna do..


Sounds good. Looking forward to trying this. Thanks for helping me out with this.

----------


## --->>405<<---

thats why were here  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Day 33 Monday workout Back
I am going to try to do dead lifts every other week to see how that goes so did not do them today.
10 mins warmup
4 sets close grip pull ups last set assisted strip down set
4 sets wide grip pull ups last set assisted strip down set
4 sets seated close grip cable rows last set strip down
4 sets lever medium grip seated row last set strip down
4 sets cable bent-over pullover

Thats it.

----------


## bikeral

After workout I tried out the HIIT doing 30 seconds 9mph and 90 seconds 3mph. These treadmills you adjust speed with up and down arrows. Takes a while for the speed to move up and down. No problem going up but a bit of trouble going down while trying to run at 9mph. Good news is I was able to do it. Just did 1 set to try it out. Wednesday morning I'll do full session.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

The HIIT is where it's at man. If i'm running outside i just sprint for about 20seconds or so then back to slow jogging. I do this maybe 5 or 6 times, that's another thing you can do if you don't get to a treadmill.

When i was on my ship i used to do interval training on the treadmill, I would just adjust the speed manually and i wouldn't count the timer until the treadmill actually got up to that speed. (it usually takes a while, especially if you're drastically changing the speeds)

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

The HIIT is where it's at man. If i'm running outside i just sprint for about 20seconds or so then back to slow jogging. I do this maybe 5 or 6 times, that's another thing you can do if you don't get to a treadmill.

When i was on my ship i used to do interval training on the treadmill, I would just adjust the speed manually and i wouldn't count the timer until the treadmill actually got up to that speed. (it usually takes a while, especially if you're drastically changing the speeds)

----------


## bikeral

Should be able to get it done. Sure I'll get used to it after a few sessions.

----------


## bikeral

Day 33 Cals/Macros
Cals 2129/P232/C164/F42

----------


## --->>405<<---

just dont burn urself out on it.. do like eod..

----------


## bikeral

Thats the plan. Monday - Wednesday - Friday HIIT
Tuesday-Thursday-Saturday LIC
Keep you posted how I feel.

----------


## bikeral

Day 34 Tuesday
60 mins AM cardio at 5:30AM

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work al... dedicated  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Thanks bro, one day at a time.

----------


## bikeral

Day 34 Tuesday workout Chest/abs
5 sets incline dumbbell press
5 sets wide dips last set assisted strip set
5 sets flat flys
6 sets abcore

----------


## bikeral

Day 34 Tuesday Cals/Macros
Cals2129/P232/C164/F42
Actually looking forward to HIIT tomorrow AM

----------


## GirlyGymRat

B Al. I gotta hand it too ya. Tracking daily macros is something i haven't been able to do consistently for more then 2 days...Cheers to you!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Goodluck with the HIIT tomorrow man, you're going to love it  :Wink:  haha.

----------


## bikeral

> B Al. I gotta hand it too ya. Tracking daily macros is something i haven't been able to do consistently for more then 2 days...Cheers to you!


Thanks, I use this online food and fitness journal to track everything. Since I eat pretty close to the same every day I just copy most meals from the day before and make adjustments as needed. At the end of the day I just copy the cals/macros from this app here. Here is the website, its free. http://www.everydayhealth.com

----------


## bikeral

> Goodluck with the HIIT tomorrow man, you're going to love it  haha.


Thanks bro, it was actually not bad.

----------


## bikeral

Day 35 AM cardio
HIIT at 5:30AM
5 mins warmup
stretching
5 min warmup
15 sets 30 seconds 9MPH/90 seconds 3MPH
30 min LIC

Must say first 2 sets I was thinking this is easy, may need to go to 10MPH... By 5th set I was counting down how many sets I had left. Got it done and I feel great. 

Thanks for the push guys and girls, feel like I am in a new stage now.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Day 35 AM cardio
> HIIT at 5:30AM
> 5 mins warmup
> stretching
> 5 min warmup
> 15 sets 30 seconds 9MPH/90 seconds 3MPH
> 30 min LIC
> 
> Must say first 2 sets I was thinking this is easy, may need to go to 10MPH... By 5th set I was counting down how many sets I had left. Got it done and I feel great. 
> ...


Great work dude! It makes the time go by fast and the treadmill not as boring huh?

----------


## bikeral

^^ Yea definitively not as boring as LIC. Time fly by and since the LIC was only 30mins that was not too bad either.

----------


## bikeral

Day 35 Wednesday Workout Arms
4 sets barbell curl
4 sets ezbar close grip preacher curl
4 sets seated dumbbell curls
4 sets skull crushers superset close grip press
4 sets dumbbell kickbacks
4 sets cable pushdowns

----------


## bikeral

Was pretty drained today. Was it the HIIT this morning? I have HIIT planned Friday AM and legs planned Friday PM should I change this? Maybe try to get in HIIT tomorrow morning since I have PM off scheduled. Cause probably bad idea to do HIIT morning after legs on Saturday. Let me know what you guys think.

----------


## Back In Black

I wouldn't want to do HIIT on legs day. The day after? Maybe, I like fasted cardio the day after legs but more as a recovery session which would normally be sat on a bike doing some LIC.

HIIT is demanding. As are your lifting workouts. All this on negative calories will make you drained. At some point you will know you need either a day off or a LIC session instead of HIIT.

Anoer HIIT suggestion for you

Bike - Warm up 5 mins
Bike - 10-15 secs at full resistance as fast as you can then 45-50 secs at a really low resistance - repeat 10-15 times
Treadmill/eliptical - 20-30 mins LIC

I may have missed this, what are you taking pre fasted cardio?

----------


## bikeral

Taking 300mg caffeine and BCAA

----------


## bikeral

Day 36 Thursday AM Cardio
10 min warmup streching
15 sets HIIT 30/90 sec 9MPH/3MPH
30 mins LIC

So decided to get the HIIT done today. If I am spent tonight I can take the night off. If I'm feeling good I'll just go in and do some LIC and abs.

----------


## bikeral

> I wouldn't want to do HIIT on legs day. The day after? Maybe, I like fasted cardio the day after legs but more as a recovery session which would normally be sat on a bike doing some LIC.
> 
> HIIT is demanding. As are your lifting workouts. All this on negative calories will make you drained. At some point you will know you need either a day off or a LIC session instead of HIIT.
> 
> Anoer HIIT suggestion for you
> 
> Bike - Warm up 5 mins
> Bike - 10-15 secs at full resistance as fast as you can then 45-50 secs at a really low resistance - repeat 10-15 times
> Treadmill/eliptical - 20-30 mins LIC
> ...


Thanks Stem. I may try the bike Saturday. I never use the bike but its probably a good idea to alternate different methods.
If I'm not up to another HIIT session I'll just do LIC on the bike to get used to it then maybe do an HIIT session on the bike on Monday.

----------


## bikeral

Day 36 - Thursday Weekly Stats
Weight 211 Started log at 228 Total lost 17lbs This week lost 2lbs
Waist 39" Started at 41" Total lost 2" No change this week
Bioimpedance body fat 18.5% First reading 21.7% Total lost 3.2% This week dropped .6%

----------


## joebailey1271

Great job man.

----------


## bikeral

> Great job man.


Thanks. All encouraging words and kicks in the ass when I need it are welcome here.
Welcome to the board Joe

----------


## bikeral

Vacation...
I was supposed to go to Vegas in April for firearms training. I cancelled that trip because i did not want to ruin the momentum I have with diet and training. Vacations usually kill me and set me back weeks. I usually overeat and drink too much. Things I do not do at all when I am strict training. Usually takes a few weeks after a vacation to get back in the groove. So anyway. I dodged Vegas but I need to go to Spain for 2 weeks end of May to meet up with my daughters and spend some time with them. So I have 7 weeks before I go. I'd like to loose at least 4-5% more BF by that time so its on now. Any suggestions to accelerate the fat loss are appreciated.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ .5% per week is excellent results.. prob dont wanna go more than that .. gotta watch LBM...

real dedication i see cancelling that trip man.. good job!

----------


## bikeral

Sounds good. Looking forward to see how next week stats come in since I am doing HIIT now.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Vacation...
> I was supposed to go to Vegas in April for firearms training. I cancelled that trip because i did not want to ruin the momentum I have with diet and training. Vacations usually kill me and set me back weeks. I usually overeat and drink too much. Things I do not do at all when I am strict training. Usually takes a few weeks after a vacation to get back in the groove. So anyway. I dodged Vegas but I need to go to Spain for 2 weeks end of May to meet up with my daughters and spend some time with them. So I have 7 weeks before I go. I'd like to loose at least 4-5% more BF by that time so its on now. Any suggestions to accelerate the fat loss are appreciated.


Right on, vacations destroy me to lol. I end up just partying like crazy and eating whatever is laying around without hitting the gym once. I had this dilemma last week of being asked to come visit and i made up some bs to not go. If i were to go visit now i would want to party an enjoy myself, and if i'm trying to reach my goals i'm not going to enjoy myself the way i would want to because i'm going to be trying to limit myself and watch what i'm doing(if that makes sense). I think it's best to get where you want to be then go balls to the wall when you actually want to let loose, that's my opinion.

Good on you man.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Sounds good. Looking forward to see how next week stats come in since I am doing HIIT now.


yeh and ur apparently doing 30mins intervals and 30mins moderate? be careful.. thats alot and easy to burn out.. if i was gonna follow HIIT with moderate id do 10mins HIIT (i mean all out sprinting til u feel like ur lungs are on fire) and then walk for 90 secs and do 5 sets.. take a 5minute rest.. the do 30-40mins moderate.. just my opinion.. 

id also do it fasted in the am..

----------


## bikeral

> yeh and ur apparently doing 30mins intervals and 30mins moderate? be careful.. thats alot and easy to burn out.. if i was gonna follow HIIT with moderate id do 10mins HIIT (i mean all out sprinting til u feel like ur lungs are on fire) and then walk for 90 secs and do 5 sets.. take a 5minute rest.. the do 30-40mins moderate.. just my opinion.. 
> 
> id also do it fasted in the am..


That's probably why I was off my game last night doing my weight session. Feel good today though and did the same 30mins HIIT/30mins LIC. Tonight might take the night off just so I can tear up legs tomorrow.

----------


## bikeral

> Right on, vacations destroy me to lol. I end up just partying like crazy and eating whatever is laying around without hitting the gym once. I had this dilemma last week of being asked to come visit and i made up some bs to not go. If i were to go visit now i would want to party an enjoy myself, and if i'm trying to reach my goals i'm not going to enjoy myself the way i would want to because i'm going to be trying to limit myself and watch what i'm doing(if that makes sense). I think it's best to get where you want to be then go balls to the wall when you actually want to let loose, that's my opinion.
> 
> Good on you man.


Seriously, if this was not to meet my kids I would cancel this trip as well. I wanted to get 6 months in 100% dedicated then take 1-2 weeks off. At least I'll be with my kids so drinking should be minimal. However, the food in Spain is fantastic and that will be hard to pass up. I'll just try to get a 5-10 mile run in every day to counter act the extra cals...

----------


## --->>405<<---

WHEN I DO 30MINS INTERVALS i dont have it in me to do anything else when im dun... id say if u can do 30mins intervals and follow it with 30mins moderate.. ur not doing ur intervals hard enuff..

----------


## bikeral

^^ I'll take that as a kick in the ass to go faster. Next HIIT I'll up speed to 10MPH and see how that goes. To be honest the 30 mins LIC was not my usual. I was dragging ass at 3MPH with 8 incline.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^ I'll take that as a kick in the ass to go faster. Next HIIT I'll up speed to 10MPH and see how that goes. To be honest the 30 mins LIC was not my usual. I was dragging ass at 3MPH with 8 incline.


ok so for ur LIC ur walking? that i can see.. when i do it ill do 10mins intervals, 5minute break, then jog.. which is tuff.. u could also if u have an elliptical do it on there.. i enjoy the elliptical machine.. i think its the greatest single piece of exercise equipment there is!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> ok so for ur LIC ur walking? that i can see.. when i do it ill do 10mins intervals, 5minute break, then jog.. which is tuff.. u could also if u have an elliptical do it on there.. i enjoy the elliptical machine.. i think its the greatest single piece of exercise equipment there is!


Yea I walk and use the incline to increase resistance. Trying to save the knees... I did a couple Triathlons years ago and used to run 10-15 miles a day. Takes a toll on the knees. I do use the elliptical as well sometimes.

----------


## bikeral

Took the night off from the gym today. Feels weird staying home. Took advantage though and I'm grilling 3.5lbs chicken breast have my rice cooker making some brown rice and I even got a little fancy and sauteed my green beans in a bit of olive oil and minced garlic. Now all my meals are ready til Sunday night. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BrownGirl

ooohh garlicky green beans sound good! Great job on making food in advance!

----------


## joebailey1271

So u think it would be ok to use the ex. bike to do the hitt, i have a treadmill but im 210 right now and dont wanna pound that thing to death by running hard on it, i mean i will, but at 210 might be kinda hard on it, what do u think about the bike

----------


## Back In Black

I use the bike for HIIT once a week. Actually if to do it right you'll be spent after 15 secs at top resistance and top speed. That makes it much more High Intensity rather than just interval training.

----------


## joebailey1271

Hey thanks stem, cool im gonna try it.

----------


## bikeral

> ooohh garlicky green beans sound good! Great job on making food in advance!


Thanks BG, usually just microwave the steamer bags and eat them with no flavor because I have no time to prepare. Should be a nice treat this week.




> Hey thanks stem, cool im gonna try it.


I will try it as well. Must diversify my portfolio.

----------


## bikeral

Day 36 Thursday (Yesterday) Macros
Cals 2252/P255/C1467/F44

----------


## bikeral

Day 37 Friday AM Cardio
So you guys were not kidding HIIT has wiped me out. Went to sleep at 9PM last night, alarm went off at 5:10AM hit snooze until 6AM! Glad I have this log because the thought of having to log that I skipped cardio motivated me enough to get my ass to the gym. Was able to get 60 mins fasted LIC on the elliptical this morning and still made it to work on time. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good job al !! HIIT is tuff stuff when dun properly  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Day 37 Friday Workout [email protected]:30PM
10 mins warmup
6 sets squats
6 sets v-squats last 2 sets rest pause
6 sets leg curls last set strip down
4 sets leg press
That's it

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good job al.. "thats it" .. Looks like enuff  :Smilie:

----------


## joebailey1271

Seems like your doing good, keep it up and u will be lean like stem or 405, and u look like you have some thick muscle so its going to be good. so when u are doing your Lic, how do u know its lic, do u use your pulse rate?

----------


## bikeral

> Good job al.. "thats it" .. Looks like enuff


Yea I think I am over training going to rework my routine for next week cause I am shot

----------


## bikeral

> Seems like your doing good, keep it up and u will be lean like stem or 405, and u look like you have some thick muscle so its going to be good. so when u are doing your Lic, how do u know its lic, do u use your pulse rate?


Hey joe thanks for the support hopefully when I get this blanket of fat off there will be something left underneath.
Lic I use the heart rate on the machine. Thinking of buying a heart rate watch. If anyone can recommend one...

----------


## Back In Black

Polar!

----------


## bikeral

Thanks, looked at the many models and the FT60 looks good for what I need.

----------


## Back In Black

Just need something that gives your current HR in % terms, cals burned and it's nice to know ave cals too.

Mines an F6 but I know they changed all model numbers. It's more than I need but the wristwatch looked far better than the basic model.

----------


## Times Roman

Hey Biker Al
Thought I'd stop by and give ya a holler!
and btw... for me? fasted cardio sucks! I get all shakey, like my blood sugar plummets. Always thought i had the "hypo gly***ia" but was proven wrong.

btwx2.... weather is warming up real nice around here. Been on a few rides now since recoverred from the knee surgery. East coast warming up some?

----------


## bikeral

> Hey Biker Al
> Thought I'd stop by and give ya a holler!
> and btw... for me? fasted cardio sucks! I get all shakey, like my blood sugar plummets. Always thought i had the "hypo gly***ia" but was proven wrong.
> 
> btwx2.... weather is warming up real nice around here. Been on a few rides now since recoverred from the knee surgery. East coast warming up some?


TR It's always good hearing from you. Glad to hear the knee is recovering. Here in NYC it's like we never had a winter this year. I have not missed a day riding to work this year and I already have some miles on the new bike. 
Keep the rubber side down :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

> Just need something that gives your current HR in % terms, cals burned and it's nice to know ave cals too.
> 
> Mines an F6 but I know they changed all model numbers. It's more than I need but the wristwatch looked far better than the basic model.


Thanks Stem. The FT60 looks good and I like that you can upload all the data to a web app that should help track. It's in the middle of the road as far as price so I think i'll go for it.

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday Day 37 Cals/Macros
Went out last night to a party. Took my tupperware with 6oz chicken breast and green beans. Had 2 diet cokes and a water as well. I am proud to say I did not cave in to all the shots of Jack Daniels that were floating around. Left party at 11PM in time to get sleep for fasted cardio today.

Cals2325/P259/C168/F43

----------


## bikeral

Day 38 Saturday AM Cardio @7:30AM
Did 30 minutes bike
30 mins elliptical

----------


## Back In Black

> Thanks Stem. The FT60 looks good and I like that you can upload all the data to a web app that should help track. It's in the middle of the road as far as price so I think i'll go for it.


That's probably the updated version of mine. You'll like it :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> Yesterday Day 37 Cals/Macros
> Went out last night to a party. Took my tupperware with 6oz chicken breast and green beans. Had 2 diet cokes and a water as well. I am proud to say I did not cave in to all the shots of Jack Daniels that were floating around. Left party at 11PM in time to get sleep for fasted cardio today.
> 
> Cals2325/P259/C168/F43


Oh Al, you are such a good boy! Keep to the cause mate, proud of you!

----------


## BrownGirl

> Yesterday Day 37 Cals/Macros
> Went out last night to a party. Took my tupperware with 6oz chicken breast and green beans. Had 2 diet cokes and a water as well. I am proud to say I did not cave in to all the shots of Jack Daniels that were floating around. Left party at 11PM in time to get sleep for fasted cardio today.
> 
> Cals2325/P259/C168/F43



Wow..so proud of you! Awesome job!

----------


## bikeral

> Oh Al, you are such a good boy! Keep to the cause mate, proud of you!


Believe me 5 weeks ago I would have been there till 9AM and would have been still recovering 2 days later.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Yesterday Day 37 Cals/Macros
> Went out last night to a party. Took my tupperware with 6oz chicken breast and green beans. Had 2 diet cokes and a water as well. I am proud to say I did not cave in to all the shots of Jack Daniels that were floating around. Left party at 11PM in time to get sleep for fasted cardio today.
> 
> Cals2325/P259/C168/F43


Good work man, if i was even around a bunch of people taking shots there's no way i couldn't take one haha. Keep the dedication and focus up!

----------


## phoenix44

> Hey joe thanks for the support hopefully when I get this blanket of fat off there will be something left underneath.
> Lic I use the heart rate on the machine. Thinking of buying a heart rate watch. If anyone can recommend one...


I bought a cheap bowflex off of eBay for like $25 or something works good for me.

----------


## bikeral

> Wow..so proud of you! Awesome job!


The good thing is I have no desire for that. I just went because it was a celebration for a good friend. I am focused.
Hope all is well for you BG. I'll check in on your log soon.

----------


## bikeral

> Good work man, if i was even around a bunch of people taking shots there's no way i couldn't take one haha. Keep the dedication and focus up!


Thanks bro, how is your training going? Did you pin down a new routine? I'm working on mine as well.

----------


## bikeral

> I bought a cheap now flex off of eBay for like $25 or something works good for me.


Thanks fr the info. I bought the Polar of Amazon. I'll give an update on how it is when I get it.

----------


## bikeral

Day 38 PM workout Shoulders/Traps/calves
10 min warmup
4 sets smith shoulder press
4 sets upright row
4 sets rear delt row
4 sets shrugs
6 sets seated calf raise superset standing calf raise

----------


## bikeral

Day 38 Cals Macros
Yesterday I was proud and today I screwed up a bit
I made a batch of cookies that JimmyInkedup posted in the recipe section
each cookie was 167 calories because I made them really big. I ate 4 of them PWO and washed that down with a protein shake. Well my cals today are the highest since I started this and carbs are pretty high too. Guess this is my cheat day...

Cals 2726/P275/C290/F39

----------


## bikeral

Day 39 Sunday OFF
Had my complete off day today which I really needed. I am hungry all the time now. 10 minutes after I eat I am ready for next meal. Been drinking diet coke in between meals lately. Tried to cut back a bit since I had some extra cals yesterday but it has been tough today. May look into ECA. Any thoughts?

----------


## Back In Black

It will work as a supressant yes but is also a powerful stimulant so you shouldn't have it too late(no later than 2pm I'd suggest). Have you heard of/looked into Hoodia?

----------


## bikeral

No what does Hoodia do?

----------


## Back In Black

It's an appetite suppressant. An African plant the bushmen of the kalahari use when going on long journeys. I don't think there are definitive studies on it though my Mrs has used it and claims it works. It's also nota stimulant!

----------


## bikeral

OK I will look into it. First few weeks I was fine but lately I am always hungry. Just want to make sure I stay on track.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ wow i know im a little late to the party al but great job man! Thats hilarious.. I can picture u with ur diet coke and tupperware LOL!! thats dedication bro.. Good for u! Ur gonna make it!  :Smilie:  

As far as the ECA in the beginning its an awesome appetite suppressant but its wears away within 2 weeks.. Give or take.. For myself after the first 2 weeks i havent been able to get the stim effect or appetite suppressant effect i once did.. Curious as to whether this is the same with that african things stem referred to.. 

I will say since startn ECA (now i use it only during depletion) my severe hunger has subsided.. But the initial lack of appetite it provided has diminished.. It will work for u *very well* for awhile  :Smilie:  maybe just use it to get over the hump.. Dont take it 3x per day if ur not hungry.. Only take it when u get hungry and itll prob last u longer.. It eliminates hunger for me within 30mins of taking it..

----------


## bikeral

^^ At first the guys would break my balls but I've been doing it for a while so everyone is getting used to it and not insisting I do "just 1 shot"

Thanks for the info on the ECA. I am also going to try and eat more veggies and cut down the carbs a bit. Hopefully the veggies can keep me full.
As for the ECA do you buy all the stuff separate or is there a real ECA stack for sale? I've been looking online and it seems that the ECA stacker is not real.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ primatene (drug store ID required) *2pills* = *25mg* ephedrine ; make sure u get 25mg in 2 pills
No doz or any caffeine pill = 200mg
Baby aspirin = 81mg

Take all 4 pills together.. 

25mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine, 81mg baby aspirin

I started at half dose which was enuff to fully suppress appetite.. Lasted 6hrs or so..

With half dose i took whole aspirin pill and split the caffeine in half and took 1 primatene..

----------


## bikeral

^^Thanks bro

----------


## bikeral

Day 39 Sunday (Yesterday) Cals Macros
Cals 2266/P274/C167/F39

----------


## bikeral

Day 40 AM Cardio
10 mins warmup
20 mins HIIT [email protected]/[email protected] 10 sets
30Mins LIC 
I made a video of HIIT let me know if I am doing it right.

http://youtu.be/znpLYh383gk

----------


## bikeral

So the last 4 days since my last official weigh in my weight has gone up 1.8lbs. Training and diet are very close to what I've been doing for previous 5 weeks so I am tweaking a bit my diet. Usually have carbs meals 2 and 3. I am cutting them out and adding more veggies to meal 2 and perhaps more protein to meal 3. Going to make it a point from now on to make 2200 my daily calorie ceiling. Let me know what you guys think.

I know this may be water or some other variable but I prefer to stay on this. The changes are minor and I always knew I should only be eating carbs meal 1,pre, and post workout.

----------


## Back In Black

> Day 40 AM Cardio
> 10 mins warmup
> 20 mins HIIT [email protected]/[email protected] 10 sets
> 30Mins LIC 
> I made a video of HIIT let me know if I am doing it right.
> 
> http://youtu.be/znpLYh383gk


Pretty much 'bang' on mate. Just 12 repetitions and you should be gtg. Or brain damaged!

----------


## Back In Black

> So the last 4 days since my last official weigh in my weight has gone up 1.8lbs. Training and diet are very close to what I've been doing for previous 5 weeks so I am tweaking a bit my diet. Usually have carbs meals 2 and 3. I am cutting them out and adding more veggies to meal 2 and perhaps more protein to meal 3. Going to make it a point from now on to make 2200 my daily calorie ceiling. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> I know this may be water or some other variable but I prefer to stay on this. The changes are minor and I always knew I should only be eating carbs meal 1,pre, and post workout.


Are you changing your macro's then? Can you post up the new meal breakdown macro's?

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^x2

and yes HIIT was dead-on!LOL

----------


## bikeral

> Are you changing your macro's then? Can you post up the new meal breakdown macro's?


Cals/Macros would look something like this

Cals 1989/P251/C115/F40
+/- 150 cals depending on exact daily meals

----------


## bikeral

Meal 1 --- Cal277/P31/C30/F4
1 cup cooked oatmeal/7 egg whites 

Meal 2 --- Cal348/P47/C14(From veggies)/F4
6oz grilled chicken breast
1.25 cups Brussel sprouts 

Meal 3 --- cal399/P74/C0/F9
11.4 oz albacore tuna in water 

Meal 4 --- Cals572/P48/C40/F17 
6oz grilled chicken breast
.5 cups Brussel sprouts
1 TBSP EVOO (Used in both Meal 2 and 4 as marinade for chicken)
.75 cup brown rice 

Workout

Meal 5 (PostWO)---Cals393/P46/C31/F7
2 scoops whey
.5 cup dry oats

----------


## Back In Black

I dunno mate, you've been losing weight at the right pace so far. I know you are up but it is a midweek weigh in and you had a fair old cheat the other day. Honestly, I would wait til your official weigh in and see what the scale says then. Do you have any updated photo's?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I dunno mate, you've been losing weight at the right pace so far. I know you are up but it is a midweek weigh in and you had a fair old cheat the other day. Honestly, I would wait til your official weigh in and see what the scale says then. Do you have any updated photo's?


x2^^ i went thru the same thing bro.. its like that.. some weeks r good and others not so good.. then some weeks u drop alot!.. give it some time..

----------


## bikeral

> I dunno mate, you've been losing weight at the right pace so far. I know you are up but it is a midweek weigh in and you had a fair old cheat the other day. Honestly, I would wait til your official weigh in and see what the scale says then. Do you have any updated photo's?


You are right, I am Probably jumping the gun. I had some big weight loss when I was on the clen and perhaps things are just evening out a bit. I've been avoiding posting pics because they look the same to me even though the scale and tape measure has been looking good. But It's been almost a month so might as well put some up. I'll post some pics this week for sure.
Thanks for all your help.

----------


## bikeral

> x2^^ i went thru the same thing bro.. its like that.. some weeks r good and others not so good.. then some weeks u drop alot!.. give it some time..


You guys are both the best. Have to keep my head straight and not go screwing around too much. As you both agree it has been working for 5 weeks so no reason to get crazy over a small weight gain. 

Thanks

----------


## bikeral

Day 40 PM workout Chest/Bi
10 min warmup cardio
4 sets barbell bench
4 sets incline dumbbell bench
4 sets wide dips
3 sets barbell curls
3 sets barbell reverse curls
3 sets ezbar narrow grip curls

----------


## bikeral

?Today is workout day

----------


## bikeral

Cardio today

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yeh man i can def see progress dude  :Smilie:  looks like ur a pretty big guy as well.. Def see progress in the stomach and chest and ur back as well.. Just keep rolling man.. Rite now is the hard part .. Thefirst month or 2 were hardest for me cuz it takes awhile to get some momentum.. When i first tarted i was out of shape and so the workouts were the hardest and the results were the slowest.. By the end of month 3 i was in the zone.. U will be too.. I know sometimes it seems like forever but its those times that separate people who make it amd people who quit!

----------


## bikeral

^^Thanks. Now that I put the photos side by side I do see a dif. Have to just keep doing what I know works.

----------


## bikeral

Day 40 (Yesterday) Monday Cals/macros
I had already missed my Meal 2 carbs so carbs are a bit low. Today I will try to stick with original plan.
Cals2045/P244/C130/F43

----------


## bikeral

Day 41 Tuesday AM Cardio
60 mins LIC at 5:30AM

----------


## Back In Black

> Day 41 Tuesday AM Cardio
> 60 mins LIC at 5:30AM


Do you know your heart rate during LIC?

And your pics show definite progress, you'll be amazed when you put the next 40 days pics next to your originals!

----------


## bikeral

I think around 120. Was going to ask you what I should be shooting for. Most treadmills the heart rate function is broken. Hopefully get my new Polar watch this week.

----------


## RaginCajun

like i said before, just wait until you are in this for another 3 months! seems like your lifestyle is changing and you are making it happen!

----------


## Back In Black

> I think around 120. Was going to ask you what I should be shooting for. Most treadmills the heart rate function is broken. Hopefully get my new Polar watch this week.


Honestly as everything stands I would say that is ok. It's about 70% of your mhr and as you are doing HIIT I would stay with it. Interesting to see if your HRM has the same reading as you/cardio machines say!

----------


## bikeral

> Honestly as everything stands I would say that is ok. It's about 70% of your mhr and as you are doing HIIT I would stay with it. Interesting to see if your HRM has the same reading as you/cardio machines say!


Thanks Stem. I am waiting for it like a kid waiting for a new toy.

----------


## bikeral

Day 41 Tuesday Workout PM @5:45PM Legs (High Rep)
10 min warmup LIC
6 sets v-squat 
3 sets leg press
5 sets seated calf raise
6 sets standing ham curl
3 sets calf extension
30 mins LIC

----------


## bikeral

Day 41 Tuesday Cals/Macros
Cals2284/P261/C161/F48

----------


## joebailey1271

Doing great

----------


## bikeral

> Doing great


Thanks Joe. Must keep at it.

----------


## bikeral

Day 42 Wednesday AM Cardio @ 5:30AM
10 Min warmup at 5MPH
12 sets HIIT 11MPH/30Sec--3MPH/90sec
35 mins LIC

----------


## --->>405<<---

mans hittn that cardio hard!

----------


## bikeral

Dude at 10 I was done. But you and Stem said 12 so I did 12. LIC was a meager walk at 3.1MPH 7 Incline.

You guys are pushing me. I LIKE THAT!

----------


## RaginCajun

love hearing bikeral! its like they are in your head when your on the treadmill, "you better get it son!!!"

----------


## bikeral

> love hearing bikeral! its like they are in your head when your on the treadmill, "you better get it son!!!"


That is exactly right. I want to quit at 10 sets but then I'm thinking they are gonna think I am a punk ass biatch and the only way out is to do 2 more sets. Felt great to get it done.

----------


## bikeral

Day 42 Wednesday PM cardio @ 6PM
60 mins LIC Treadmill incline 11.0/speed 3.1MPH Heart rate between 115-120 average (Got my new toy today)

----------


## bikeral

Day 42 Wednesday Cals/Macros
Cals2122/P246/C170/F37

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Day 42 Wednesday PM cardio @ 6PM
> 60 mins LIC Treadmill incline 11.0/speed 3.1MPH Heart rate between 115-120 average (*Got my new toy today*)


whered u getit al and how much was it? and what did u get?

----------


## bikeral

I bought the polar ft60 watch heart rate monitor. Amazon 127 bucks.

----------


## --->>405<<---

cool.. can u set it like say u wanna stay around 135BPM so itll beep or something if u go over or under?

----------


## joebailey1271

> Day 42 Wednesday AM Cardio @ 5:30AM
> 10 Min warmup at 5MPH
> 12 sets HIIT 11MPH/30Sec--3MPH/90sec
> 35 mins LIC


 Wow man thats great, makes my hitt look weak, your gonna need a faster treadmill soon

----------


## Back In Black

> cool.. can u set it like say u wanna stay around 135BPM so itll beep or something if u go over or under?


It will do that. You can also upload the info to your PC for those that are REALLy anal :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

> That is exactly right. I want to quit at 10 sets but then I'm thinking they are gonna think I am a punk ass biatch and the only way out is to do 2 more sets. Felt great to get it done.


You're dead right! Great attitude :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> cool.. can u set it like say u wanna stay around 135BPM so itll beep or something if u go over or under?


I am pretty sure you can. Need to figure out all the features.

----------


## bikeral

> It will do that. You can also upload the info to your PC for those that are REALLy anal


Forgot to mention that, I also bought the Polar Flowlink which connects the watch to PC and you can upload all the data to the web. That was 44 bucks also from amazon.

----------


## bikeral

> You're dead right! Great attitude


Can't thank you guys enough.

----------


## bikeral

> Wow man thats great, makes my hitt look weak, your gonna need a faster treadmill soon


Thanks, I can't beleive I am running that fast. 2 years ago I had trouble getting up from my couch. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

> Can't thank you guys enough.


You're the one that has to do the work!

----------


## bikeral

Day 43 Thursday AM Cardio @5:30AM
60 mins LIC Treadmill 11.0 Incline 3.2MPH Average Heart Rate 119bpm

----------


## bikeral

Day 43 - Thursday Weekly Stats
Weight 209 Started log at 228 Total lost 19lbs This week lost 2lbs
Waist 38 3/4" Started at 41" Total lost 2 1/4" 1/4" this week
Bioimpedance body fat (forgot to do first thing in AM, supposedly drinking water skews results--maybe tomorrow AM)

----------


## --->>405<<---

good job there al  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Thanks, As you know I thought this week I was not going to get any weight loss. Glad I listened to you guys and stuck with the program. 


Were you measuring your waist every week when you were up there in weight? Last 2 weeks only 1/4 inch. I know the waist will be my last fat stronghold but was hoping I'd get steady loss there.

----------


## Back In Black

Ah you see, maybe we do know what we are on about. Some of the time at least. Well done mate.

The fat will come off relatively equally across your body. Because you/we/men usually hold more on our stomachs it always seems as though it is barely shifting. But it is.

----------


## bikeral

Day 43 Thursday workout Back
5 sets Deadlift
4 sets close grip pull ups
4 sets seated cable rows
4 sets wide grip pull downs
30 mins LIC on elliptical

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Nice al, how you feeling/looking so far compared to day 1?

7 more days and you're hittin the 50day mark.

----------


## bikeral

> Nice al, how you feeling/looking so far compared to day 1?
> 
> 7 more days and you're hittin the 50day mark.


Hey Johnnny, feeling good. By the end of the week I am completely drained but progress is good. I have 6 weeks till i go on vacation and I will try to go the distance staying strict on diet and training. Hope you are on coarse as well. See you've had a bit rain in your area.

----------


## bikeral

Day 43 Thursday (Yesterday) Cals/Macros
Cals2181/P252/C164/F41

----------


## bikeral

Day 44 Friday AM Cardio @ 5:30AM
10 mins 5MPH warmup
12 sets HIIT 11MPH 30sec/3MPH 90sec
35 Mins LIC

----------


## --->>405<<---

i tell u al ur cardio schedule is makn me tired! reminds me of mine in the beginning  :Smilie:  funny how as u lean out the first thing to be reduced is the amt of cardio.. of course it took me 5months to do that  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Al, how are your weights in the gym? Getting heavier?

----------


## bikeral

> i tell u al *ur cardio schedule is makn me tired!* reminds me of mine in the beginning  funny how as u lean out the first thing to be reduced is the amt of cardio.. of course it took me 5months to do that


You and me both. However I would like to keep the AM cardio when I start bulking. Maybe 6x 30mins just to keep up the energy.

----------


## bikeral

> Al, how are your weights in the gym? Getting heavier?


Stem I am guilty of not logging weights. However my deadlifts have gone up as well as some other exercises. I try to alternate higher reps/lower reps etc.
I would say on average not much heavier.

----------


## Back In Black

> Stem I am guilty of not logging weights. However my deadlifts have gone up as well as some other exercises. I try to alternate higher reps/lower reps etc.
> I would say on average not much heavier.


Most of this post upsets me. I log everything. Not because I want to look back weeks/months but so I can at least look back on last weeks workout and try and beat reps or weight or technique.

What are your rep ranges?

It is quite possible to get stronger throughout your cut. I know not everybody agrees with hypertrophy workouts when cutting but I swear by alternating that with strength workouts every other week.

----------


## bikeral

I stopped logging because I injured myself trying to up the weights 18 months ago when I was logging everything. I will start logging and just be sensible about the weight.
Usually do one week 6-12 range and one 10-15 for most body parts. For legs I go one week 12 reps and one week 20 reps. Last set of most exercises I will strip down the eight 2 or 3 times and hit failure again.

Right now I am shooting for following training:
Monday Legs
Tuesday Chest/Bi
Wed OFF
Thursday Back
Fri Delts/Tri

As always I am open to your expertise. Thanks

----------


## Back In Black

Different stimuli work on different people I firmly believe that. But I will never cut again any other way than, alternate weeks:-

4-6 reps except legs 12-15 rep

8-10 reps except legs 15-20 reps

I'm not being silly trying to beat my weights/reps by a lot but little by little. It's the only cut where I've got stronger not weaker. If I feel the weight is too heavy for my technique the weight goes down until I get my technique right.

I like your split it's the same as mine except different days :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Sounds good. That is close to what I am doing. I'll tweak it to your suggestion and see how that goes.

Just changed from 5 day split to this 4 day split. Needed the extra day rest. Also I was doing legs on Friday before and by then I was out of gas.

Thanks for the tips.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sounds like you are on track and getting good tips!

----------


## bikeral

> Sounds like you are on track and getting good tips!


Yes I am. Glad to hear from you. Have a great weekend.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey Johnnny, feeling good. By the end of the week I am completely drained but progress is good. I have 6 weeks till i go on vacation and I will try to go the distance staying strict on diet and training. Hope you are on coarse as well. See you've had a bit rain in your area.


Yea nothing crazy, ill just go lift instead of run outside. Yea man have fun on your vacation, i'm sure you've made tons of progress already, any new photos to compare to day 1?

----------


## bikeral

> Yea nothing crazy, ill just go lift instead of run outside. Yea man have fun on your vacation, i'm sure you've made tons of progress already, any new photos to compare to day 1?


I did not take pics till I was already in for a week. I posted pics last week which are about 3 weeks apart from first pics. It's hard for me to see the results cause I started with so much extra fat and the fat seems to go from everywhere but the waist area first. I've noticed some vascularity in my forearms and legs are drying up as well.
Next pics in 3 weeks hopefully we can see a real difference.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I did not take pics till I was already in for a week. I posted pics last week which are about 3 weeks apart from first pics. It's hard for me to see the results cause I started with so much extra fat and the fat seems to go from everywhere but the waist area first. I've noticed some vascularity in my forearms and legs are drying up as well.
> Next pics in 3 weeks hopefully we can see a real difference.


Yea it sucks the first few weeks. It seems like the last place i loose fat is my lower abdomen and my chest lol. The vascularity I think is one of the first noticeable things. I look at myself a lot in the mirror, no homo, but you can start to notice tiny changes from different angles of yourself.

----------


## bikeral

Day 44 Friday yesterday Training PM Delts/Tri
4 sets smith shoulder press
4 sets upright row
4 sets reverse fly
3 sets cable pushdown
3 sets cable bent tri extension rope
3 sets side tri extension rope

----------


## bikeral

Day 44 Friday yesterday Cals/Macros
Cals2311/P263/C182/F43

----------


## bikeral

Day 45 Saturday AM Cardio @ 8AM
60 mins LIC Elliptical

----------


## GirlyGymRat

don't give up BA!!! it is ALL worth it! you be happier, healthier, HEATLTHIER!!!

----------


## bikeral

> don't give up BA!!! it is ALL worth it! you be happier, healthier, HEATLTHIER!!!


Thanks GGR.

----------


## bikeral

OK... First real stumble. Saturday night I had about 6 glasses of red wine and 2 of Brandy. Guess it's been so long since I've had alcohol it made me sick. Sunday felt like shit all day. Ate clean but did not record cals/macros.
Back on track today.

----------


## bikeral

Day 47 Monday AM Cardio
10 mins warmup 5MPh 
HIIT on 8th set slightly pulled right ham. Continued rest of 60 mins with LIC

----------


## Back In Black

> OK... First real stumble. Saturday night I had about 6 glasses of red wine and 2 of Brandy. Guess it's been so long since I've had alcohol it made me sick. Sunday felt like shit all day. Ate clean but did not record cals/macros.
> Back on track today.


Sometime man, you just need to be reminded how bad the bad stuff makes you feel. Well done for getting straight back on the horse!

----------


## bikeral

> Sometime man, you just need to be reminded how bad the bad stuff makes you feel. Well done for getting straight back on the horse!


Thanks Stem. Yea it pretty much killed my weekend. Yesterday the weather was great and I was sitting home sick all day. Like you said. Back on the horse is the key, no reason to dwell on mistakes.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i havent had any alcohol in 4yrs.. wonder how itd make me feel?  :Smilie:  prob makes u wonder why u drink it huh??? obviously it is very destructive.. u can see it stoppd ur program in its tracks!

----------


## bikeral

> i havent had any alcohol in 4yrs.. wonder how itd make me feel?  prob makes u wonder why u drink it huh??? obviously it is very destructive.. u can see it stoppd ur program in its tracks!


Definitively really bad choice. Ton of empty cals and next day you pay. I used to be able to drink much more without getting sick but i guess the body gets used to good food and no alcohol and gets really pissed off when you introduce it again.
Just glad to put it behind me and get back on track. Hopefully it does not ruin this weeks training progress.

----------


## --->>405<<---

i dont know about u al but every lesson i learned was the "hard way"  :Smilie:  but one thing is for sure.. when u learn something the hard way u truly do learn  :Wink:

----------


## BrownGirl

Great job for not wallowing in guilt fo what happened with the alcohol and getting right back on the horse!  :Smilie:  Keep it up! You have our support...

----------


## bikeral

> Great job for not wallowing in guilt fo what happened with the alcohol and getting right back on the horse!  Keep it up! You have our support...


Thanks BG. Feeling good again after AM cardio/clean food/PM workout It's behind me now. Ready to train hard.

----------


## bikeral

Day 47 PM workout Chest/Bi
4 sets Incline dumbbell press
4 sets Flat dumbbell press
4 sets wide dips
4 sets barbell curl
3 sets reverse curl
3 sets alternating dumbbell curl
30 mins LIC on Elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Day 47 Monday Cals/Macros
Cals 2143/P267/C122/F46

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I used to have an occassional wine...NOT ANYMORE. can't afford the carbs. rather eat 1/2 a sweet potato : )

----------


## bikeral

> I used to have an occassional wine...NOT ANYMORE. can't afford the carbs. rather eat 1/2 a sweet potato : )


Yea just not worth it. Sets you back on a lot of hard work.

----------


## bikeral

Day 48 Tuesday AM Cardio @ 5:30
60 mins LIC 3.2MPH/12 Incline

----------


## bikeral

Day 48 Tuesday PM Training Legs
10 mins warmup
4 sets squats
4 sets v-squats
3 sets leg press
4 sets leg curls 
30 mIns LIC Elliptical

Had to go easy on hams since i still am not 100% after pulling right ham yesterday doing HIIT.
Tomorrow if its still not 100% I'll just do LIC

----------


## bikeral

Day 48 Tuesday cals/Macros

Cals2208/P252/C159/F48

----------


## Back In Black

Bad news on the hammy. Stick to LIC until it clears up, no point putting yourself out of action for any period of time by tearing it.

----------


## bikeral

> Bad news on the hammy. Stick to LIC until it clears up, no point putting yourself out of action for any period of time by tearing it.


Yes, LIC is way better than sitting home.

----------


## bikeral

Day 49 Wednesday AM cardio
60 mins LIC total
30 Mins Elliptical
30 Mins Incline treadmill

----------


## --->>405<<---

bummer on the ham pull al.. elliptical should get u through though  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

^^ Just glad I can keep doing LIC. Elliptical is my new friend.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Whatsup Al hope you're feeling better, cover that sucker in icy hot lol. Any hot tubs or jacuzzis around your area, check those out to.

----------


## bikeral

> Whatsup Al hope you're feeling better, cover that sucker in icy hot lol. Any hot tubs or jacuzzis around your area, check those out to.


Thanks bro. It's not too bad. Just don't want to chance running all out doing HIIT and making it worse. Hopefully be 100% by end of week.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Definitively really bad choice. Ton of empty cals and next day you pay. I used to be able to drink much more without getting sick but i guess the body gets used to good food and no alcohol and gets really pissed off when you introduce it again.
> Just glad to put it behind me and get back on track. Hopefully it does not ruin this weeks training progress.





> I used to have an occassional wine...NOT ANYMORE. can't afford the carbs. rather eat 1/2 a sweet potato : )





> Yea just not worth it. Sets you back on a lot of hard work.



its probably the main reason i am not ripped up! make sure you ice that hammy! way to keep chuggin along bikeral!

----------


## bikeral

^^ Usually I would not make a big deal about a few drinks. But right now I am serious on this cut and a few drinks is a setback! Thanks for stopping by RC.

----------


## bikeral

Day 49 Wednesday PM
No weights today so I just did 60 mins jog @ 5 MPH
That's it!

----------


## bikeral

Day 49 Wednesday Cals/Macros
Cals 2300/P255/C172/F50

----------


## bikeral

Day 50 Thursday AM Cardio
60 Mins Incline treadmill

----------


## bikeral

Day 50 - Thursday Weekly Stats
Weight 208 Started log at 228 Total lost 20lbs This week lost 1lb
Waist 37 3/4" Started at 41" Total lost 3 1/4" This week 1"
Bioimpedance body fat 17.7% Started 21.7% Total lost 4%

----------


## Back In Black

An average of 3lb per week and over .5% bf per week is pretty good man! Despite the 'sherbets'!

----------


## bikeral

Thanks Stem. I will definitively take these results.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn bikeral, those are some impressive numbers my friend!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> An average of 3lb per week and over .5% bf per week is pretty good man! Despite the 'sherbets'!


i second this al! very good results! keep up the good work bro!

----------


## bikeral

> damn bikeral, those are some impressive numbers my friend!





> i second this al! very good results! keep up the good work bro!


Looks like I'm gonna have to stop slacking and start getting serious.  :Wink/Grin: 

Thanks guys

----------


## bikeral

Day 50 PM Training Back
5 sets close grip pull ups
4 sets Lever narrow grip seated row
4 sets Wide lat pulldown superset cable bent over pullover
30 mins LIC Elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Day 50 yesterday Cals/Macros
Cals 2186/P259/C133/F50

----------


## bikeral

Day 51 Friday AM Cardio
None :Frown: 

I am pissed. Got called in to work for an emergency last night at 10:30PM. Did not get home till after 3AM.
Missed my AM cardio this morning. Not happy.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ know how u feel.. but.. in the long run it wont matter much  :Smilie:  im only doing cardio 2x per week ..

----------


## bikeral

^^ Hey Bro Happy Friday. Actually I don't mind the cardio. Being hungry all the time is getting old.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Whatsup al, hope you had a solid week, got some rest days in store for this weekend?

----------


## bikeral

Week was almost perfect. I was shooting for 6 AM and 6PM workouts for a perfect week. But work came along and screwed it up. Can't wait to retire!! Well just missed 1 AM cardio so still not bad.

This weekend I plan to rest and maybe have one semi cheat meal by taking the wife out. She is not happy we have not gone out to eat in a while. We used to go out every Fri/Sat/Sun...
No drinking though. I prefer to take those cals in good quality food.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Week was almost perfect. I was shooting for 6 AM and 6PM workouts for a perfect week. But work came along and screwed it up. Can't wait to retire!! Well just missed 1 AM cardio so still not bad.
> 
> This weekend I plan to rest and maybe have one semi cheat meal by taking the wife out. She is not happy we have not gone out to eat in a while. We used to go out every Fri/Sat/Sun...
> No drinking though. I prefer to take those cals in good quality food.


Hit up a steak house dude, a giant juicy grilled steak.

----------


## bikeral

That sounds real good.

----------


## bikeral

Day 51 PM workout Delts/Tri
5 sets smith barbell press
4 sets upright rows
4 sets bent over rear delt row
3 sets skull crush/superset close grip press
3 sets rope overhead tri extension
3 sets rope single arm exxtension
45 Mins LIC
Great workout feel like I semi salvaged the day.

----------


## joebailey1271

Good progrees Al, keep it up!!

----------


## bikeral

^^Hey Joe, thanks. 5 more weeks to vacation. Must make them count.

----------


## bikeral

Day 51 Friday (Yesterday) Cals Macros
Cals1990/P205/C151/F48
Thought I was going out so I under ate a bit. Going out for lunch today so should make it up there. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

Day 52 Saturday AM cardio
Started HIIT and on 4th set started to feel the right ham again. Not too bad but decided to stick with LIC. Probably should just stay off HIIT for a full week.
Completed the 60 mins 13.0 Incline/3.2 MPH

----------


## Back In Black

Full week definitely. Don't worry mate, it's all working for you at the minute, just keep moving!

----------


## bikeral

Yea I was feeling good today so figured I'd go for it. Better to be safe. I'll do a complete week off of HIIT and see how it goes after.

----------


## joebailey1271

> Yea I was feeling good today so figured I'd go for it. Better to be safe. I'll do a complete week off of HIIT and see how it goes after.


 So have you been doing any stretches, this is the 2nd time pulling it, u may need too spend some time stretching, all that cardio tightens the facia, yea vacation, cant wait for mine either, 2 monthes 4 me though

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Treat that injured hammy like a newborn baby lol, are you doing your LIC fasted in the am?

----------


## bikeral

> So have you been doing any stretches, this is the 2nd time pulling it, u may need too spend some time stretching, all that cardio tightens the facia, yea vacation, cant wait for mine either, 2 monthes 4 me though


I don't think I pulled it again. Just did not let it heal from the first time it happened. I go through the same routine when I do HIIT. 10 min warmup at 5MPH the stretch hams/quads for 5 mins then I start doing sets. I think I just need to go easy for a week so it heals properly.

----------


## bikeral

> Treat that injured hammy like a newborn baby lol, *are you doing your LIC fasted in the am?*


Yea I am still doing plenty of LIC. Thankfully it is not a bad pull.

----------


## bikeral

Day 52 Saturday Lunch Cheat Meal

This is my first full blown cheat meal. Wife wanted Chinese which I am not a fan of but must make her happy...
Decided to not hold back. Just enjoy and get right back on track right after.
So i had those noodles and duck sauce to start. 2 fried pork dumplings. Pineapple chicken with brown rice. 1 small scoop of pistachio ice cream and 2 almond cookies. I was not going to record the macros but figured it would be good to see just how bad it is. Also had a feeling that I have not felt in a long time...FULL

Meal Cals/Macros
Cals1367/P41/C181/F53

Curious to see how the day ends. Cause i already missed a meal and I am supposed to eat in 30 mins and I am still full. 
Have 60 mins LIC scheduled for 5:30PM so that should help burn off the extra calories.

----------


## bikeral

Day 52 Saturday PM Cardio
60 Mins LIC Treadmill 9.0 Incline/3.2 MPH

----------


## bikeral

Polar watch weekly stats
So one cool thing with this heart rate monitor watch is that I have the cradle that connects it to my laptop and it uploads all your training info to a web application. This is my first full week with it and I have put it on for all my cardio and weight training workouts AM and PM. Here are the weekly stats...

Training sessions:11
Duration:16:19 hh:mm
Calories: 10,055

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Polar watch weekly stats
> So one cool thing with this heart rate monitor watch is that I have the cradle that connects it to my laptop and it uploads all your training info to a web application. This is my first full week with it and I have put it on for all my cardio and weight training workouts AM and PM. Here are the weekly stats...
> 
> Training sessions:11
> Duration:16:19 hh:mm
> Calories: 10,055


Dude that thing is awesome, how much was it? These are your calories just for workouts in the week right? not including your regular day stuff?

----------


## BrownGirl

Keep doing what you're doing...you're doing great!!  :Smilie:  Btw, that Chinese food sounded yummy! lol

----------


## bikeral

> Dude that thing is awesome, how much was it? These are your calories just for workouts in the week right? not including your regular day stuff?


I bought the watch on Amazon for $127 plus $44 for the dock it's the Polar FT60. Stem recommended Polar and I am happy with it. Yes, the calories are just what was burned during the 11 workouts and does not include the rest of the day.

----------


## bikeral

> Keep doing what you're doing...you're doing great!!  Btw, that Chinese food sounded yummy! lol


Thanks BG, hope to keep this pace for next 5 weeks then vacation.

I usually would not go for chinese but I must admit the meal was good and it felt good to be full for once. I am still kinda full, probably have some casein before bed since my protein for the day is really low.

Thanks for stopping by. Did you go to SD yet? Love that city. Especially the mexican restaurants where they make the tortillas fresh. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

Day 52 Saturday Cals/Macros
Unbelievable my cals are below what I usually eat. Only had 1.5 cups egg whites and 1 cup oatmeal for meal 1 and protein shake 15 mins ago. Rest came from my massive cheat meal so its a 3 meal day. However since cheat was not prepared by me I can only guestimate the actual cals/macros... Am I getting too anal yet.

Cals1968/P110/C241/F65

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I bought the watch on Amazon for $127 plus $44 for the dock it's the Polar FT60. Stem recommended Polar and I am happy with it. Yes, the calories are just what was burned during the 11 workouts and does not include the rest of the day.


Nice, i might have to check it out, sooner or later all my amazon stuff is going to be identical to yours it seems like haha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Back In Black

Al don't forget to keep adjusting your weight on it as you lose weight!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey al just chekn in man.. Keep up the good work! Being full is a nice feeling isnt it?  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Nice, i might have to check it out, sooner or later all my amazon stuff is going to be identical to yours it seems like haha


Thats cool. If you get it let me know if you like it.

----------


## bikeral

> Al don't forget to keep adjusting your weight on it as you lose weight!


Will do. Probably more accurate if weight is exact.

----------


## bikeral

> Hey al just chekn in man.. Keep up the good work! Being full is a nice feeling isnt it?


Thanks 405. Yea being full was great. Definitely will be doing again in a week or two just with better food without such high fat and sugar.

----------


## Back In Black

> Will do. Probably more accurate if weight is exact.


Yep. Although the lighter you get the less cals you'll burn even if you do exactly the same things! One of the reasons that weight loss slows!

----------


## bikeral

Day 53 Sunday Cals/Macros
Cals 2146/P254/C182/F40

----------


## bikeral

Day 54 Monday AM
60 Mins LIC treadmill Incline

----------


## bikeral

Day 54 Monday PM Chest/Bi
4 sets machine press
4 sets incline barbell press
4 sets wide dips
3 sets barbell curl
3 sets ez-bar preacher curl
3 sets dumbbell curl
35 mins LIC

----------


## bikeral

Day 54 Monday Cals/Macros
Cals 2024/P226/C151/F40

----------


## GirlyGymRat

wow, It is unbelieveable how few calories our bodies really need to cut!

----------


## bikeral

> wow, It is unbelieveable how few calories our bodies really need to cut!


Hey GGR how is it going? I'm a bit low on my cals today. My daily target is 2200-2400.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Man al ur really hitting the cardio dude! 95mins.. Thats somethin!  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Wassssup al, hows that hammy holdin up?

----------


## bikeral

> Man al ur really hitting the cardio dude! 95mins.. Thats somethin!


Yea can't wait for bulk time! Will do maybe 30mins a day.

----------


## bikeral

> Wassssup al, hows that hammy holdin up?


Yo Johnny. Feels good but this time will give it the full week before I start running 11MPH again.

----------


## bikeral

Day 55 Tuesday AM Cardio
60 Mins LIC Elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Day 55 Tuesday PM Workout Legs
10 Min warmup Elliptical
4 sets Squats
4 sets V-squat
4 Sets kneeling leg curl
4 sets seated calf raise
4 sets seated leg curl
35 Mins elliptical

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR how is it going? I'm a bit low on my cals today. My daily target is 2200-2400.


that sounds more reasonable....for you!

----------


## bikeral

Day 55 Tuesday (Yesterday) Cals/Macros

Cals 2200/P232/C181/F46

----------


## bikeral

Day 56 Wednesday AM Cardio
60 Mins LIC Elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Day 56 Wednesday PM Cardio
60 mins Incline treadmill
Need to work late tonight so got my PM cardio in before work. Off from weights today.

----------


## bikeral

After my second cardio session I had a hunger attack and I lost control for about 15 mins. During that time I ate 4 small protein bars  :Frown: 
Will try to salvage the day but that added *** cals/22 grams of fat/ and 65 grams of carbs. It's unlikely I'll be able to get my macros in line.

----------


## --->>405<<---

dont worry about it al  :Smilie:  LOL.. at least it wasnt a large pizza, wings, and a 6pack of beer!  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

^^Dude I am glad I had those protein bars on hand. If there was a pizza, wings, burgers, cupcakes........... Who know what would have happened.

----------


## bikeral

Day 56 Wednesday (Yesterday) Cals/Macros
Cals 2581/P259/C226/F60

----------


## bikeral

Day 57 Thursday AM cardio
Working late shifts really throw me off. luckily it does not happen often. Yesterday I over ate and got home really late from work. This morning alarm went off at 5:10AM and I hit snooze until 6:10AM. Finally got up and dragged ass to the gym and did my 60 mins LIC. I was really sluggish first 30mins but then I started to crank it up and started feeling good by the end. Today back on track working 9-5 and hopefully keep diet in check. tonight is back day.

----------


## bikeral

I was so screwed up this morning I forgot it's stat day for me today. I'll have to weigh in tomorrow...

----------


## --->>405<<---

glad to see ur back on track al.. looks like yesterday only cost u 300-500cals.. 1/11-1/7 lb  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Yea it's not a huge deal but working late really throws me off. I give you credit since I know you have a wacky schedule. Going to the gym at the same time every day and eating my meals at the same time makes life a lot easier for me. Every time I get off track my diet and/or training suffer.

----------


## Back In Black

> Yea it's not a huge deal but working late really throws me off. I give you credit since I know you have a wacky schedule. Going to the gym at the same time every day and eating my meals at the same time makes life a lot easier for me. Every time I get off track my diet and/or training suffer.


Same as me Al. Routine is great for me. I missed training yesterday and now I'm trying to get it in so I can stay on my weekly schedule!

----------


## bikeral

Hope you are feeling better. That must have been some real bad chicken.

----------


## bikeral

Day 57 Thursday PM Back
4 sets dead lift
4 sets close grip cable pulldowns
4 sets wide grip lat pulldown/lat pullover superset
4 sets seated plate loaded lever rows
45 Mins LIC Elliptical

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Nice to see you're truckin along brotha, keep smashin the weights.

----------


## bikeral

^^Thanks man, looks like I should finish this week well. Hit all my goals for the week so far.

----------


## bikeral

Day 57 Thursday (Yesterday) Cals/macros

Cals 1880/P213/C146/F33

A bit low but figured that would even out my uncontrolled feeding frenzy from Wednesday.

----------


## bikeral

Day 58 Friday AM cardio
60 Mins LIC Elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Day 58 - Friday Weekly Stats (1 Day late...)
Weight 203 Started log at 228 Total lost 25lbs This week lost 5lbs
Waist 37 1/2" Started at 41" Total lost 3 1/2" This week 1/4"
Bioimpedance body fat 17.1% Started 21.7% Total lost 4.6% This week .6%

----------


## bikeral

Day 58 Friday PM Delts/Tri
4 sets smith barbell shoulder press
4 sets upright row
4 sets bent over rear delt row
3 sets barbell close grip press
3 sets cable tri pushdown
3 sets 1 arm cable tri extension
40 mins Elliptical
Last hard day of week and I am exhausted. May skip PM workout tomorrow.

----------


## bikeral

Day 58 Cals Macros
Cals 2188/P256/C136/F52

----------


## --->>405<<---

Whats up al?  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Just so u know everytime i see ur screenname that dang song pops in my head.. 

" if u be my bodyguard, i can be ur long lost pal.. I can call u eddie, and eddie when u call me u can cAll me aL" LOL..

----------


## bikeral

Whats up bro. Ready for the vacation? Hope you have a great time.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yeh man im stoked! All packed up.. Just finished eatn and takn a break before i do a little cleaning  :Smilie:  well be rolling out bright and early tomorrow am.. Dont board the ship til sunday so i may be on tomorrow some if i get bored at the hotel room.. I think i may be addicted to getting on here.. LOL!!

----------


## bikeral

> Yeh man im stoked! All packed up.. Just finished eatn and takn a break before i do a little cleaning  well be rolling out bright and early tomorrow am.. Dont board the ship til sunday so i may be on tomorrow some if i get bored at the hotel room.. *I think i may be addicted to getting on here.. LOL!!*


We all seem to be.

----------


## bikeral

Day 59 Saturday AM Cardio
60 Mins Incline Treadmill

----------


## bikeral

Day 59 PM Cardio
So I was going to blow off cardio this PM since I had a full week of 6 fasted cardio and 5 pm workouts. But gave myself the option. (Yes I talk to myself)
Option 1 Blow off PM cardio and eat regular diet
Option 2 Have a cheat meal but do PM cardio to burn off some extra calories
Being a fat bastard at heart I chose option 2.
Went to a columbian restaurant for lunch and had a "Bandeja Paisa" basically steak,rice,beans, avocado, plantain, fried egg, chorizo, and fried pork belly.
Probably 2000 calories. Left full and satisfied. :Wink/Grin: 

So PM cardio did 60 mins Elliptical then ran 2.5 miles in 30 mins for a total of 90 mins cardio.
Back to diet and tomorrow full day off.

----------


## bikeral

Day 60 Sunday Off
Taking full day off today as planned. Started out with some protein pancakes. Plan to keep my cals macros in check today.

----------


## bikeral

Day 61 Monday AM Cardio
60 Mins Elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

> Day 61 Monday AM Cardio
> 60 Mins Elliptical


datta way to get it al!

----------


## bikeral

It's nice taking Sunday off and getting a cheat meal over the weekend but I'm glad it's Monday and I can give full focus. Less than 4 weeks to vacation and I want to make them count.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> It's nice taking Sunday off and getting a cheat meal over the weekend but I'm glad it's Monday and I can give full focus. Less than 4 weeks to vacation and I want to make them count.


New week al, goodluck!  :7up:

----------


## bikeral

> New week al, goodluck!


Thanks JB. New week need to make the most of it.

----------


## bikeral

Day 61 Monday PM (Yesterday) Chest Bi
4 sets Incline press
4 sets Decline barbell press 
4 sets flat flys
4 sets Barbell curl
3 sets ez-bar preacher curl
3 sets dumbbell curl
35 Mins Elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Day 61 Monday Cals/Macros (Yesterday)
Cals 2074/P246/C157/F34

----------


## bikeral

Day 62 Tuesday AM Cardio
10 min warmup
5 Min stretch
12 sets HIIT 11MPH-30sec/3.3MPH-90sec
36 Min Incline treadmill

----------


## Back In Black

Good work mate, isn't today weigh in day?

----------


## bikeral

> Good work mate, isn't today weigh in day?


Hey Stem thanks. I usually weigh in on Thursday. Last week missed it but put all my stats and weighed in on Friday.

Here is the results from last week. I only was down 1 pound week before so I guess that all evened out this week with 5lb drop.

Day 58 - Friday Weekly Stats (1 Day late...)
Weight 203 Started log at 228 Total lost 25lbs This week lost 5lbs
Waist 37 1/2" Started at 41" Total lost 3 1/2" This week 1/4"
Bioimpedance body fat 17.1% Started 21.7% Total lost 4.6% This week .6%

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey Stem thanks. I usually weigh in on Thursday. Last week missed it but put all my stats and weighed in on Friday.
> 
> Here is the results from last week. I only was down 1 pound week before so I guess that all evened out this week with 5lb drop.
> 
> Day 58 - Friday Weekly Stats (1 Day late...)
> Weight 203 Started log at 228 Total lost 25lbs This week lost 5lbs
> Waist 37 1/2" Started at 41" Total lost 3 1/2" This week 1/4"
> Bioimpedance body fat 17.1% Started 21.7% Total lost 4.6% This week .6%


Dude nice numbers and progress. PICS!!! haha new pics new pics new pics. How do you use the Bioimpedance? do you have calipers?

----------


## bikeral

> Dude nice numbers and progress. PICS!!! haha new pics new pics new pics. How do you use the Bioimpedance? do you have calipers?


Thanks JB. I plan to do pics in 3 weeks before I go on vacation. The bioimpedance device is handheld body fat calculator. You just put in your stats and hold it and it give you BF. May not be as accurate as calipers but for now just looking for trend. When I get below 15% I'll get the calipers done at the gym and compare.

----------


## bikeral

This is the device. (Just a disclaimer, I do not own amazon or have stock in the company :Wink/Grin: )

http://www.amazon.com/Omron-HBF-306C...5884941&sr=8-1

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> This is the device.* (Just a disclaimer, I do not own amazon or have stock in the company*)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Omron-HBF-306C...5884941&sr=8-1


Hahahaha sure you don't.....

----------


## bikeral

Day 62 Tuesday PM Workout Legs
5 sets squats
5 sets plate loaded kneeling leg curls
6 sets V-squats
4 sets seated leg curls
30 mins Incline treadmill
It's only Tuesday and I am already exhausted.

----------


## bikeral

Day 62 Tuesday Cals/Macros
Cals 2260/P240/C196/F41

----------


## bikeral

Day 63 Wednesday AM Cardio
60 Mins Elliptical
Feeling good again after good night sleep.

----------


## bikeral

Day 63 Wednesday PM Cardio
60 mins light cardio

----------


## bikeral

Day 63 Wednesday (Yesterday) Cals/Macros
Cals 2109/P232/C158/F47

----------


## bikeral

Day 64 Thursday AM Cardio
12 sets HIIT Treadmill 30 sec @ 11MPH/90 sec at 3.5MPH = 24 Mins
36 Mins incline treadmill heart rate @ 122bpm

Man this interval training wipes me out. Glad the hamstring seems to be holding out.

----------


## bikeral

Day 64 - Thursday Weekly Stats 
Weight 203 Started log at 228 Total lost 25lbs This week no change
Waist 37 1/2" Started at 41" Total lost 3 1/2" This week no change
Bioimpedance body fat 16.9% Started 21.7% Total lost 4.8% This week .2%

Only change this week was slight drop in BF. Need to keep weekend clean with no cheats.

----------


## bikeral

Day 64 PM workout Back/calf
4 sets deadlift
4 sets cable pull downs
4 sets wide grip pull down/superset bent over pullover
4 sets close grip t bar row
4 sets seated calf raise
4 sets seated calf extension
35 mins elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Day 64 Cals/Macros
Cals 2192/P244/C186/F35

----------


## bikeral

Day 65 Friday AM cardio
60 Mins Incline treadmill
Energy is in the toilet. I am totally drained. Thinking of taking tomorrow and Sunday off and hopefully come back strong Monday

----------


## bikeral

It really looks like I am over training. Putting in 2x a day for 6x a week is catching up to me. Plan to run a maintenance diet (Up the cals by 500-700/day) for the weekend and no training. This morning I could not keep my heart rate up to the target 122bpm. I am dragging ass all day at work. I've been feeling like this for the last 2 weeks but have been just pushing myself to keep going. Hopefully 2 full days off will get me back on track. May also cut out some of the post work out cardio until I am sure I am recovered.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Day 65 Friday AM cardio
> 60 Mins Incline treadmill
> *Energy is in the toilet. I am totally drained.* Thinking of taking tomorrow and Sunday off and hopefully come back strong Monday


That's how I feel man, i took today off and just going to do cardio this weekned.

----------


## bikeral

I finally have some sense and will take a break. I kept telling myself that I am going on vacation soon and I can rest then but my last few workouts were horrible so its really no point pushing myself. I haven't had 2 days off in the longest time so I expect that between the time off and a bit extra food I should be back to kill it Monday.

----------


## Back In Black

> I finally have some sense and will take a break. I kept telling myself that I am going on vacation soon and I can rest then but my last few workouts were horrible so its really no point pushing myself. I haven't had 2 days off in the longest time so I expect that between the time off and a bit extra food I should be back to kill it Monday.


Good to hear Al. Maybe you need to change your cardio plan and reduce it somewhat?

I just asked Johnnyb to list his macro's for a typical day and I'm gonna ask you to do the same too?

----------


## bikeral

> Good to hear Al. Maybe you need to change your cardio plan and reduce it somewhat?
> 
> I just asked Johnnyb to list his macro's for a typical day and I'm gonna ask you to do the same too?


Thanks for checking in stem. I can post my complete typical diet later today.
The calories/macros are in this ballpark as I usually only have minor changes day to day.
Cals 2192/P244/C186/F35

Also I was doing 60mins AM and 35-40Mins PWO of cardio on workout days and 60 mins AM and 60 mins PM on non workout days. I guess enough weeks doing this plus calorie deficit has just drained me. I am feeling better today and hope to be full on Monday.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I finally have some sense and will take a break. I kept telling myself that I am going on vacation soon and I can rest then but my last few workouts were horrible so its really no point pushing myself. I haven't had 2 days off in the longest time so I expect that between the time off and a bit extra food I should be back to kill it Monday.


gosh, so glad I stopped in today. I have been feeling burnt out too. and then to see SteM reply. Hummmmm. Interesting.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Hows the energy level mang, feeling better?

----------


## bikeral

> gosh, so glad I stopped in today. I have been feeling burnt out too. and then to see SteM reply. Hummmmm. Interesting.


 GGR, thanks for stopping by. Looks like I was forgetting my age... I tell you friday morning I was really dragging on the treadmill. A break was long over due.

----------


## bikeral

> Hows the energy level mang, feeling better?


Think I straightened things out this weekend. Thanks.

----------


## bikeral

Day 67 Sunday
So I'll call the last 2 days rest/recovery/refeed days. Basically did nothing for 2 days. As far as diet I stuck mostly with my basics oats, egg whites, chicken breast. However, did not calorie count or macro count. Had slimmerme's pancakes for breakfast both days with some strawberries and blueberries. Also made some of baseline_9's oat biscuits. Basically ate when hungry and without measuring. I hope these two days I repaired and rested and I am ready to get back at it tomorrow.

----------


## ironbeck

bikeral, I read the beginning and the end of this thread, I have respect for anyone having the will aND DEDICATION YOU ARE SHOWING...FRIGGIN AWESOME. caps dam..anyway are you using any gear while going for this cut?

----------


## bikeral

> bikeral, I read the beginning and the end of this thread, I have respect for anyone having the will aND DEDICATION YOU ARE SHOWING...FRIGGIN AWESOME. caps dam..anyway are you using any gear while going for this cut?


Ironbeck, What's up man. Thanks. No gear yet. Looking to get down to 12% body fat then do a cycle. Pretty much worked myself to the ground with cardio but with this weekends recovery should be able to get back in full on. Looking forward to getting in the gym tomorrow.

----------


## ironbeck

wow, that's impressive, I try about about 5 days a week after work mainly.(with gear) you need rest old man lol, like u said you r no kid anymore. Good luck to your health and happiness.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Good work al  :Smilie:  i think 2x per day cardio esp since ur doing 60mins fasted and pwo is excessive dude  :Smilie:  those intervals wear u down for sure! U mite do well to reduce ur cardio a bit.. No sense in burning out or overtraining.. U really dont wanna lose more than 2lbs per week..  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> wow, that's impressive, I try about about 5 days a week after work mainly.(with gear) you need rest old man lol, like u said you r no kid anymore. Good luck to your health and happiness.


Thanks. Sometimes I forget my age... I'll be 47 this week. It took complete over training to knock some sense into me.

----------


## bikeral

> Good work al  i think 2x per day cardio esp since ur doing 60mins fasted and pwo is excessive dude  those intervals wear u down for sure! U mite do well to reduce ur cardio a bit.. No sense in burning out or overtraining.. U really dont wanna lose more than 2lbs per week..


In the middle of redoing my routine. I skipped AM cardio today out of laziness. Funny how fast you can get used to doing nothing. Figured better to not push it this week anyway since I had run myself down last week. Need to get in the gym tonight though I do not want to make this new laziness a habit.

----------


## bikeral

Day 68 Monday No AM Cardio

Here is my new typical diet. Not much of a change from old diet.

Meal 1
.5 cup steel cut oats (Dry)
2 cups egg whites
2 TBsp Sugar free preserves
Calories 556 P54/C74/F6

Meal 2
1.25 Cup Brussel Sprouts
6 oz Chicken Breast
.5 TBsp Olive oil
Calories 408 P47/C15/F11

Meal 3
6.4 oz Tuna in water
2 Multigrain Rice cakes
Calories 294 P44/C14/F5

Meal 4
.5 Cup Brussel Sprouts
6 oz Grilled chicken Breast
.5 TBsp Olive oil
.75 Cup Cooked Brown Rice
Calories 528 P 48/C40/F11

Workout

Meal 5
1 scoop casein 
1 scoop whey
.25 Cup Steel cut oats (dry)
Calories 410 P54/C34/F5

Totals 
Calories 2196 P247/C177/F38

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey al how many carbs in those steel cut oats? 74g seems a lot for 1/2 cup(meal 1) even with jam.. But i havent used steel cut before??

----------


## bikeral

The oats have 29g per 1/4 cup dry x 2 = 58G
My calculator app where I put in what I eat adds 8g for the preserves and 8g for the egg whites giving total of 74g. The preserves is probably right but not sure if there are any carbs in egg whites.

----------


## bikeral

Here is the nutrition info for the oats I buy.

http://www.bobsredmill.com/steel-cut-oats.html

----------


## --->>405<<---

Wow those have like 2x the carbs of regular oats.. I like to eat though so ill prob just stick with quaker!  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, some folk respond better to cardio than others. The best way for me, that still enabled me to be not knackered and get stronger was :

3 HIIT session pew week, normally post lifting. 20 mins max and maybe with up to 20 mins LIC immediately following.

1 LIC fasted per week.

I wouldnt do cardio of any type on leg day and I wouldn't do HIIT the day before.

----------


## bikeral

> Mate, some folk respond better to cardio than others. The best way for me, that still enabled me to be not knackered and get stronger was :
> 3 HIIT session pew week, normally post lifting. 20 mins max and maybe with up to 20 mins LIC immediately following.
> 1 LIC fasted per week.
> I wouldnt do cardio of any type on leg day and I wouldn't do HIIT the day before.


I definitively need to work on this. I'd like to do 3x HIIT per week without burning myself out. Think I'll start this after vacation since I only have 18 days till I go. In the mean time I'll just go as I feel for the next 2 weeks. How does that sound stem?

----------


## bikeral

Day 68 PM Workout Legs
6 sets squats
6 sets v-squats
5 sets plate loaded kneeling leg curl
4 sets seated leg curl
45 min LIC Incline treadmill

Well energy was back. I feel like it has been ages since I've been in the gym (Actually 2.5days) Felt real good again so I banged out legs today. Hopefully I can get my lazy ass up tomorrow for some light LIC in the AM

----------


## bikeral

Day 68 Cals/Macros
Cals 2225/P266/C158/F57

Fat was a bit high cause I ate a few turkey burgers to substitute the chicken breast. I've had them in the freezer for a couple months and I wanted to start burning through them. Besides that pretty much as planned.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Day 68 PM Workout Legs
> 6 sets squats
> 6 sets v-squats
> 5 sets plate loaded kneeling leg curl
> 4 sets seated leg curl
> 45 min LIC Incline treadmill
> 
> Well energy was back. *I feel like it has been ages since I've been in the gym (Actually 2.5days)* Felt real good again so I banged out legs today. Hopefully I can get my lazy ass up tomorrow for some light LIC in the AM


Haha dude i feel like this alot when i only miss 2 days. I feel like i'm fat and already out of shape to haha it's crazy.

Glad your energy is back up.

----------


## Back In Black

A couple of days off and a refeed can do wonders. Rest is vital and, I know some people scoff at the idea of a refeed but, that is part of the reason I have a cheat meal EVERY WEEK!

Definitely listen to your body, even these young whipper snappers like JohnnyB struggle and he's half our age!

----------


## bikeral

> Haha dude i feel like this alot when i only miss 2 days. I feel like i'm fat and already out of shape to haha it's crazy.
> 
> Glad your energy is back up.


Thanks bro, was able to get up at 5:10AM today so looks like I'm back in my groove.

----------


## bikeral

> A couple of days off and a refeed can do wonders. Rest is vital and, I know some people scoff at the idea of a refeed but, that is part of the reason I have a cheat meal EVERY WEEK!
> 
> Definitely listen to your body, even these young whipper snappers like JohnnyB struggle and he's half our age!


Feeling good again SteM. Amazing how much an extra day and a bit extra food goes. Weighed in at 208 today though. Hopefully by end of week I'll be back down to my last weigh in weight of 203. Have birthday dinner Saturday night so that will not help either.

----------


## bikeral

Day 69 AM Cardio
60 Mins Elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Day 69 PM Workout Chest/Bi
4 sets Incline dumbbell press
4 sets wide dips
4 sets flat dumbbell flys
5 sets dumbbell curls
4 sets dumbbell preacher curls
No PWO cardio

----------


## bikeral

Day 69 Tuesday Cals/Macros
Cals 2211/P255/C158/F48

----------


## bikeral

Day 70 Wednesday AM Cardio
60 mins total
30 mins elliptical
30 mins incline treadmill

----------


## bikeral

Day 70 PM
I had planned to do a PM cardio session but again i am wiped out. Perhaps 2 days was not enough rest to recover from the overtraining. Might have to take a week off which sucks since I am going on vacation in 2 weeks. Will try to just cut out all cardio for a week and see how that goes...

----------


## Back In Black

> Day 70 PM
> I had planned to do a PM cardio session but again i am wiped out. Perhaps 2 days was not enough rest to recover from the overtraining. Might have to take a week off which sucks since I am going on vacation in 2 weeks. Will try to just cut out all cardio for a week and see how that goes...


Agreed. Your primary focus should be your lifting anyway. Eat what cals you were/are and leve te cardio alone til you return. Then implement a slightly different cardio strategy.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Your cardio is hardcore dude, i wasn't even getting in half the cardio sessions you're putting in and was told my cardio was a tad overkill. 

I go balls to the wall on my lifting sessions and barley have any energy after them. Sounds like you're pooped more often then you would want to be. Low energy and having to drag myself to workout is the worst feeling ever, don't kill yourself al!

You're making tremendous progress so far, keep it up.

----------


## bikeral

> Agreed. Your primary focus should be your lifting anyway. Eat what cals you were/are and leve te cardio alone til you return. Then implement a slightly different cardio strategy.


I tell you, I'm the type of guy that would say overtraining is BS and just an excuse to be lazy. If I was not feeling it first hand. Will try to get my weight training in for next 2 weeks and then take full 2 weeks off on vacation.

As always thanks for checking in.




> Your cardio is hardcore dude, i wasn't even getting in half the cardio sessions you're putting in and was told my cardio was a tad overkill. 
> 
> I go balls to the wall on my lifting sessions and barley have any energy after them. Sounds like you're pooped more often then you would want to be. Low energy and having to drag myself to workout is the worst feeling ever, don't kill yourself al!
> 
> 
> 
> You're making tremendous progress so far, keep it up.


Thanks JB. Feel like a jackass for doing so much and killing myself. Just hope I can hold on to as much of the work I did in the 8 weeks prior to this misstep. 
Thanks for checking in.

----------


## bikeral

Day 71 Thursday
Well as planned I skipped cardio this morning. Felt lethargic all day at work and thought I would not make it in for my back workout. Started feeling better around 4:30PM and when I got home just did my usual routine and in to gym by 5:45PM

10 mins warmup on elliptical (Felt real good)
Back workout
4 sets Seated plate loaded rows
5 sets lat pulldown superset bent over pullovers
4 sets seated cable rows

Felt real good but skipped cardio PWO.
Looks like the week may be salvaged getting all my weight workouts in plus a few cardio sessions. Still take off Sat-Sun and ease in to cardio next week.

----------


## bikeral

Day 72 Friday
Going to skip AM cardio again and I have Delts/Tri tonight
Today I turn 47 so not sure if I'll go out tonight. Have party tomorrow which will be large cheat.

----------


## Back In Black

Happy birthday mate. Enjoy the cheat after all, you only get one birthday a year. Unless you are our Queen!

----------


## bikeral

Thanks and cheers.

----------


## bikeral

Day 72 Friday
"worked" from home today so I slipped to the gym at 1PM
Got in a fantastic delt/trap/tri workout
4 sets smith barbell shoulder press
4 sets upright row
6 sets reverse fly
4 sets shrugs
4 sets skull crushers superset close grip press
3 sets cable pushdown
3 sets cable kick backs

although feeling good and tempted to do PWO cardio figured I'd give it a rest and save it for next week.
Will take off sat-sun and hopefully be in full recovery come Monday.

Now off to some birthday vitamin B administered via the one hand curl...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Bro happy bday! how was the bday cheat? go easy on the cake haha.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

happy bday! and I say "eat cake"! 

I love cardio. I mean love spinning. I noticed that you do elliptical among others. I hate ellipticals. Feet would get numb and I left the machine cuz the cardio wasn't the best cardio after I started spinning. And I haven't been back to them ellipticals since  :Big Grin: 

BTW, I just cut one day out of my workout schedule and I feel stronger with 5 vs 6. Rest is very very important!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Bro happy bday! how was the bday cheat? go easy on the cake haha.


Thanks for the B-day wishes. After a brutal weekend of over eating and a bit of drinking I am ready to get back in full force.

----------


## bikeral

> happy bday! and I say "eat cake"! 
> 
> I love cardio. I mean love spinning. I noticed that you do elliptical among others. I hate ellipticals. Feet would get numb and I left the machine cuz the cardio wasn't the best cardio after I started spinning. And I haven't been back to them ellipticals since 
> 
> BTW, I just cut one day out of my workout schedule and I feel stronger with 5 vs 6. Rest is very very important!!!!


Thanks GGR. I ate cake and everything else. Used the B-Day excuse a bit too much... Funny you mention feet getting numb on elliptical. that happens to me sometimes. I thought my sneakers were on too tight.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

Day 75 Monday
OK Play time is over. Back to serious training.
60 Mins AM fasted cardio Incline treadmill

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Nice al's back in town, maybe you got a little shoulder and core work by giving yourself a kegstand haha  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Mr.Louaghos

Happy birthday, keep up the good work.

----------


## RaginCajun

happy bday bikeral! looks like you been tearing it up!

----------


## bikeral

> Nice al's back in town, maybe you got a little shoulder and core work by giving yourself a kegstand haha


Dude looking good in you AVI. Weekend was real bad. Will be afraid to weigh myself. Only thing to do now is get back at it.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey al u had a bday and i didnt know.. Happy late bday! Also my feet often tingle and get numb on elliptical.. Towards the end of each session.. What i do is lift each foot up off the pedal starting from the bottom of each pedal stroke just for a split second and i do this for maybe 30secs and the tingling/numbness will subside.. Sometimes i have to do this a few times per workout  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> Happy birthday, keep up the good work.


Hey Mr. Louaghos. Thanks. Good to see new members stopping by..

----------


## bikeral

> happy bday bikeral! looks like you been tearing it up!


Thanks RC. I was actually thinking about ya while I was doing my 16oz curls this weekend.

----------


## bikeral

> Hey al u had a bday and i didnt know.. Happy late bday! Also my feet often tingle and get numb on elliptical.. Towards the end of each session.. What i do is lift each foot up off the pedal starting from the bottom of each pedal stroke just for a split second and i do this for maybe 30secs and the tingling/numbness will subside.. Sometimes i have to do this a few times per workout


Thanks for the B-Day wishes. 47 and don't look a day over 46.
I'll have to try that trick on the elliptical.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Dude looking good in you AVI. Weekend was real bad. Will be afraid to weigh myself. Only thing to do now is get back at it.


Appreciate it brotha, hey, at least your getting back on the horse, that's all that matters.

Plus I think you're obligated to a weekend of fun, you've been bustin your a$s.

----------


## bikeral

> Appreciate it brotha, hey, at least your getting back on the horse, that's all that matters.
> 
> Plus I think you're obligated to a weekend of fun, you've been bustin your a$s.


Yep, nothing else to do now but stay on diet and train hard.

----------


## bikeral

Day 75 Monday PM
Chest/bi
4 sets incline lever press
4 sets decline press
4 sets flys
6 sets barbell curl
3 sets preacher curl

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks RC. I was actually thinking about ya while I was doing my 16oz curls this weekend.



i think i saw your avi this weekend, but it was in the form of female!

----------


## bikeral

> i think i saw your avi this weekend, but it was in the form of female!


Probably, the artist does a lot of she devil stuff.

----------


## bikeral

Day 75 Monday (yesterday) Cals/Macros
Cals 1529/P178/C132/F27

----------


## bikeral

Day 76 Tuesday AM Cardio
60 Mins Incline treadmill

----------


## bikeral

Day 76 Tuesday PM Legs
4 sets squats 20 reps
4 sets v-squats 20 reps
4 sets kneeling leg curl 20 reps
20 mins LIC

----------


## bikeral

Day 76 Tuesday Cals/Macros
Cals 2206/P230/C194/F43

----------


## bikeral

Day 77 Wednesday AM Cardio
60 Mins Incline treadmill

----------


## Back In Black

Feeling better on the cardio Al?

----------


## bikeral

Yes I think the lazy week last week plus the B-day weekend binge put me back on track. Unfortunately it will take another week probably to be back to my lowest weight of 203lbs. I weighed in at 207 today.
I plan to do 1 interval session a week maybe Friday and try that for a few weeks and add from there until I get to 3/week.

Thanks for asking.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Ive been not feeling it on the cardio myself al  :Smilie:  a first for me ..

----------


## bikeral

Hope it works out for ya fast. Not being able to do cardio at full force plus my birthday cheats really set me back...

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Yes I think the lazy week last week plus the B-day weekend binge put me back on track. Unfortunately it will take *another week probably to be back to my lowest weight of 203lbs*. I weighed in at 207 today.
> I plan to do 1 interval session a week maybe Friday and try that for a few weeks and add from there until I get to 3/week.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Well Al that would put you at 25lbs total loss since you started. From what I remember that was your main goal from the start eh? Time for some new goals and you havn't even hit the 90 day mark. Congrats.

----------


## bikeral

^^That would put me back to 25lbs loss but still have a way to get down to 12%BF which is my real goal. Thanks though, I kinda wish I didn't plan this vacation next week since I am back on a roll with diet/training and vacation always throws me off. Thinking maybe try to be strict on diet first week and do as much cardio as possible and then maybe go off the second week with diet but try to stay on cardio... Plans like this change fast when you are on the beach and there are bars and good food everywhere...

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> ^^That would put me back to 25lbs loss but still have a way to get down to 12%BF which is my real goal. Thanks though, I kinda wish I didn't plan this vacation next week since I am back on a roll with diet/training and vacation always throws me off. Thinking maybe try to be strict on diet first week and do as much cardio as possible and then maybe go off the second week with diet but try to stay on cardio... *Plans like this change fast when you are on the beach and there are bars and good food everywhere...*


Hahaha the temptations are all around you lol. If you can as hard as you can before vacation then just jump back on it after vacation I think you have no reason to be discouraged. Just because you're going on vacation doesn't meen it's the end of staying healthy and training.

----------


## bikeral

Yea no big. Just like sticking with it while things are going well. At worst I'll gain a few pounds and get back at it when I get back.

----------


## bikeral

Day 77 Wednesday PM Cardio
30 Mins elliptical
15 Mins Incline treadmill

----------


## bikeral

Day 77 Wednesday Cals/Macros
Cals 2239/P235/C198/F49

----------


## bikeral

Day 78 AM Cardio
60 Mins Incline treadmill

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ no numb feet for me on the incline treadmill, but I do hang onto the upper panel...which is technically "cheating". speaking of cheat meals....sounds like u had a nice break from the "routine"!

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

damn, looks like i need to up the cardio to get results like this, good work!

----------


## bikeral

> ^^^ no numb feet for me on the incline treadmill, but I do hang onto the upper panel...which is technically "cheating". speaking of cheat meals....sounds like u had a nice break from the "routine"!


Incline treadmill is my weight loss rock. When I was 282lbs and could not run a PT at the gym suggested doing it and it has worked very well for me. The only drawback is that I do spend a lot of time doing it. Definitively the break put me back on track.
Hope all is well for you. Thanks for stopping by.

----------


## bikeral

> damn, looks like i need to up the cardio to get results like this, good work!


Like everything else must see what works for you. The last 25lbs were almost easy for me but I stuck on pretty strict diet and a lot of 2x a day workouts which eventually drove me to the ground.
Some guys get great results doing much less. Thanks for stopping by.

----------


## bikeral

Day 78 PM Yesterday
Got stuck really late at work and did not get to go to gym. Now I will need to make it up Saturday.

----------


## bikeral

Day 79 Friday
Well got stuck at work last night and I had an early meeting this morning at work so i missed another cardio session. Not happy.
Plan to make it up tonight and tomorrow.

----------


## bikeral

Day 79 Friday
Work meetings all day really screwed my diet today. They served breakfast and lunch and I was hoping they would have eggs and maybe even oatmeal for breakfast but it was just danish, yogurt, fruit, and granola. WTF?? So I had yogurt and granola which I know is bad but I was stuck there all day. Should have taken my cooler bag. Lunch was much better salmon and salad. Anyway no reason to post macros today because I have no idea... Got off late again but made it to gym had a good back workout followed by 30 mins Incline treadmill.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Sounds like some rough couple o days there al. I would have caused a scene if i was left with those crappy breakfast choices, somebody would be hurt.....the granola guy......

Have a good weekend!

----------


## bikeral

^^Thanks, work is a real inconvenience some times.

----------


## bikeral

Day 80 Saturday AM cardio
60 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## bikeral

Day 80 Saturday PM workout Shoulders/Tri
4 sets shoulder press
4 sets upright row
4 sets bent over row
4 sets reverse flys
5 sets cable pushdown
4 sets over head cable extension
15 mins jog 4.5 mph
10 sets intervals 11mph/3mph
20 mins incline treadmill

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I've had a tuff week also, with working double shifts 3 times in one week andno time for workouts. U are back in the routine now, so good for ya!

----------


## bikeral

> I've had a tuff week also, with working double shifts 3 times in one week andno time for workouts. U are back in the routine now, so good for ya!


GGR, Work is really getting in the way of my fun. Hope this week is better for you.

----------


## bikeral

Day 81 Sunday Yesterday
Took the day off and did not count calories. Had protein pancakes for breakfast and ate out for lunch.

----------


## bikeral

Day 82 Monday 
Skipped AM cardio cause I was too lazy to get out of bed...
Plan Chest/Bi tonight and maybe some PWO cardio/intervals

----------


## bikeral

Day 82 Monday PM Chest/Bi
10 Min warmup elliptical
4 sets incline smith bench
4 sets flat smith bench
4 sets wide dips
5 sets dumbbell curls
4 sets ezbar preacher curls
12 mins flat treadmill 5MPH
Strech
10 Mins Intervals 11MPH/3MPH
20 Mins Incline treadmill

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Nice al, looks like you're getting back into the swing of it.

----------


## bikeral

Feeling good bro,love the Monday workout after a day off.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

You got vacation coming up, we gonna get to see some pics before you venture out?

----------


## bikeral

Yep, I am thinking Wednesday I'll take some pics after the gym. Also a friend of mine gave me an old pic of me in a swim suit a few years ago. I'll post that side by side as well.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Sweet dude, stoked to see the changes!

----------


## --->>405<<---

al whats up buddy? just checking in.. have been kinda slack on here lately  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> al whats up buddy? just checking in.. have been kinda slack on here lately


Dude, you have been at it hardcore for months. We all need a break from time to time. Thanks for checking in.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Day 82 Monday 
> Skipped AM cardio cause I was *too lazy* to get out of bed...
> Plan Chest/Bi tonight and maybe some PWO cardio/intervals


I don't think!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> I don't think!!!!


Ha, Thanks for the confidence but unfortunately I have no other excuse. Alarm went off and I promptly hit snooze until it was time to go to work.

----------


## bikeral

Day 83 Tuesday AM Cardio
Was able to get my lazy... out of bed today  :Wink/Grin: 
60 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## bikeral

Day 82 yesterday Cals/macros
Been getting lax with this lately.
Cals 2155/P200/C181/F51

----------


## jpowell

good job! stoked to the pics. 90 days is along time bro!

----------


## bikeral

> good job! stoked to the pics. 90 days is along time bro!


See if I get them tonight. The last month has been more maintenance than cutting but hopefully there is some improvement.

----------


## bikeral

Day 84 Wednesday
Well weighed in today at 203lbs. looks like last 4 weeks are maintenance weeks. Between my B-day binge and the week I was low energy I guess I am glad that I could at least maintain the previous losses.
Vacation starts Friday so I changed up my workout schedule to try and get the most. Tonight I'll try to get in Back/Delts/Tri

----------


## RaginCajun

hit it hard and give your body a break while on vacation, it will love you!

----------


## bikeral

> hit it hard and give your body a break while on vacation, it will love you!


I am ready for vacation. Still don't feel 100%. Time to take a break for sure.

----------


## bikeral

60 mins LIC

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> OK after 84 days here is my progress pic. Let me know if you see any progress.
> Attachment 123262


I call bafoonery and claim this is the pic your friend gave you a few years ago with you in a bathing suit!

I gotta admit though it is pretty pimp, you should get some hasselhoff shorts for your next suit lol. Lovin the cigar puffin, looks like you were feeling good that day haha.

----------


## bikeral

> I call bafoonery and claim this is the pic your friend gave you a few years ago with you in a bathing suit!
> 
> I gotta admit though it is pretty pimp, you should get some hasselhoff shorts for your next suit lol. Lovin the cigar puffin, looks like you were feeling good that day haha.


I had to throw that shot in to make the pic from today look better. My legs and arms were bigger in that shot though.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

60 mins elliptical

----------


## GirlyGymRat

What a huge difference! U should be very pleased with progress! AWESOME for U!!!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Dang Al that is a huge difference, congrats you look good man. I can see the veins on your arms and i personally think your arms look more toned and defined even know they were smaller then your older pic. Outstanding work.

----------


## jpowell

Good job bro. Not even a full 90 days an your on your way!! Looking great bro, dont stop!

----------


## bikeral

> What a huge difference! U should be very pleased with progress! AWESOME for U!!!!


Thanks GGR. Looking at pics I am happy with results. Motivated to come back from vacation and do another 10 week cut.




> Dang Al that is a huge difference, congrats you look good man. I can see the veins on your arms and i personally think your arms look more toned and defined even know they were smaller then your older pic. Outstanding work.


Thanks Bro, appreciate you checking in and the encouragement.



> Good job bro. Not even a full 90 days an your on your way!! Looking great bro, dont stop!


Thanks JP, No stopping planned. vacation, then another 10-12 weeks cut, then cycle time.

----------


## bikeral

Just checking in while I'm getting fat in Spain. Good to see your all at it as usual. Looking forward to getting back at it.

----------


## Back In Black

Not too much tapas and Rioja mate! Hope you're having fun!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Al's alive! I forgot you were on vacation I was like damn where is Al haha. Hope you're enjoying your time dude, any compliments from the fam on your changes?

----------


## --->>405<<---

al great work on the progress pic man! arms looking way better! ur on ur way dude! congrats  :Smilie:  have fun!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

wow, impressive....checked in from Spain!!! : ))))

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hola Hombre~

----------


## --->>405<<---

alrighty al where u at dude? hope that vacation didnt prove to be a stumbling block?

----------


## bikeral

> Not too much tapas and Rioja mate! Hope you're having fun!


Way too many tapas, rioja, beer, jamon serrano, tortilla de patatas... You get the picture. 




> Al's alive! I forgot you were on vacation I was like damn where is Al haha. Hope you're enjoying your time dude, any compliments from the fam on your changes?


They all thought I was juicing which is cool since I only did 1 aborted cycle 2 years ago. Thanks for stopping by.




> al great work on the progress pic man! arms looking way better! ur on ur way dude! congrats  have fun!





> wow, impressive....checked in from Spain!!! : ))))


GGR hope all is well. I'm back!




> Hola Hombre~


Hi SM how is everything?




> alrighty al where u at dude? hope that vacation didnt prove to be a stumbling block?


Dude I am glad you checked in because I have been real slow to get back at it. I feel like the guy from Super Size me. After only 2 weeks of eating poorly, drinking and little to no exercise I feel like crap.
Monday I finally cooked...No gym...
Tuesday back on diet...No gym
Wednesday on diet. Need to get back in gym tonight and get out of this rut.
I feel like a train that has stopped and need to get back in motion. At least after 2 days of eating clean my energy is coming back.
Thanks for motivating me to get back in.

----------


## jpowell

Welcome bak bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bikeral

> Welcome bak bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Thanks, Hope all is well for ya.

----------


## --->>405<<---

glad to be of service! i had to search ur profile cuz i couldnt find the dang thread it had been so long! im glad now i did!

*now get ur butt in the gym tonite! period*...

----------


## bikeral

> glad to be of service! i had to search ur profile cuz i couldnt find the dang thread it had been so long! im glad now i did!
> 
> *now get ur butt in the gym tonite! period*...


You know I like motivation :AaGreen22:

----------


## bikeral

OK so after a lazy vacation and procrastinating/avoiding gym for an extra 2 days I finally got back in gym today.
Did Chest and Biceps + 30 mins elliptical post work out.
Already feeling better.

Next 2 weeks just want to get back in my groove with diet and training. 

Thanks to all of you for keeping me motivated.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

welcome back BA! Aren't u glad u missed the view from inside your gym  :Big Grin:  that's the NEW BA ATTIUDE! yay!!!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Goodjob Al glad to see your back on the horse!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work al! im here for u man  :Wink:  tonite was the hardest part.. getting back in...

----------


## bikeral

> welcome back BA! Aren't u glad u missed the view from inside your gym  that's the NEW BA ATTIUDE! yay!!!!





> Goodjob Al glad to see your back on the horse!





> good work al! im here for u man  tonite was the hardest part.. getting back in...


Thanks to all. Amazing how fast you get lazy and back in old habits. Just need to stay focused now and keep at it. 

Had very limited internet while I was away so I have a lot of catching up on all your threads as well. Hope you are keeping on you goals.

----------


## bikeral

Diet in check today. Did legs PM which was brutal. Still not getting up for my AM cardio. Hopefully soon...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

so when is your goal to get cardio???

----------


## bikeral

> so when is your goal to get cardio???


Ha, yes still lazy in the morning! Every morning my alarm goes off and I've been hitting snooze. Monday is the deadline I set to do at least 3 morning cardio sessions next week.
Keep me to it, don't let me slack.

Thanks GGR

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks to all. Amazing how fast you get* lazy* and back in old habits. Just need to stay focused now and keep at it. 
> 
> Had very limited internet while I was away so I have a lot of catching up on all your threads as well. Hope you are keeping on you goals.


lazy is the word! glad to see ya made it back from across the pond. saddle up!!

----------


## bikeral

> lazy is the word! glad to see ya made it back from across the pond. saddle up!!


Thanks dude. Its been an uphill climb since I got back. But hopefully by the end of next week I'll be fully back and ready to take on new goals.

Thanks for checking in RC.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ha, yes still lazy in the morning! Every morning my alarm goes off and i've been hitting snooze.* monday is the deadline i set* to do at least 3 morning cardio sessions next week.
> Keep me to it, *don't let me slack.*
> 
> thanks ggr


*i wont*

----------


## bikeral

> *i wont*


That's why I love this site. People that understand. I tell my wife I'm slacking and she says I'm not cause I made it 2 times to the gym this week. She just does not get it.
I come back from vacation and my friends are saying "your not going back to spending all that crazy time in the gym now are you" I guess I've lost my mind.

At least I can come here and there are people who get it. Not only get it but encourage it. 

Thanks again. I'm getting gassed up and ready to do my "crazy" workouts.

----------


## Times Roman

Hey BA!
been awhile so i'd thought i'd check in. ya know, i came down with the same crap everyone else in the gym got, a cold with lung congestion. that was a few weeks ago, and really impacted my gym time. so now i'm back at it, and guess what? two days ago, i've got lung congestion again with phlegm. something's going around the gym and seems to be not so full. so I hear you how something can take down your motivation. I'll be eating my second meal in about 30 minutes, wait an hour then gym time. today is arms/shoulders. nursing a stinger in my right arm (possibble tendonitis) so no heavy weights on the isolated one arm curls for me for awhile.
Take care!
---Roman

----------


## --->>405<<---

> That's why I love this site. People that understand. I tell my wife I'm slacking and she says I'm not cause I made it 2 times to the gym this week. She just does not get it.
> I come back from vacation and my friends are saying "your not going back to spending all that crazy time in the gym now are you" I guess I've lost my mind.
> 
> At least I can come here and there are people who get it. Not only get it but encourage it. 
> 
> Thanks again. I'm getting gassed up and ready to do my "crazy" workouts.


once ur done cutting al it wont be nearly as bad man.. rite now i spend 3 days per wek in the gym.. 1 hr per day max.. no cardio at all... and i eat:

2lbs meat , 48 oatmeal pancakes, 1 cup rice , a bunch of veggies everyday dude! getn stronger and stronger.. rep'd 385 eight times today on squats and 265 8 times on closegrip bench.. diggin it man! dont stop keep going dude! i was where ur at now man.. its worth it on this side i promise u!

----------


## bikeral

> Hey BA!
> been awhile so i'd thought i'd check in. ya know, i came down with the same crap everyone else in the gym got, a cold with lung congestion. that was a few weeks ago, and really impacted my gym time. so now i'm back at it, and guess what? two days ago, i've got lung congestion again with phlegm. something's going around the gym and seems to be not so full. so I hear you how something can take down your motivation. I'll be eating my second meal in about 30 minutes, wait an hour then gym time. today is arms/shoulders. nursing a stinger in my right arm (possibble tendonitis) so no heavy weights on the isolated one arm curls for me for awhile.
> Take care!
> ---Roman


Hey TR great to hear from ya. Hope you are getting plenty of use on that bagger. Too bad you have been under the weather. I remember before I went on vacation you had an issue doing seated curls. That tendinitis sucks. I had it in my right elbow for a year an now I've been nursing my left for the last 6 months. Guess us old dogs just have to live with some pain if we want to stay in the game. Hope ya get better soon and thanks for stopping by.

----------


## bikeral

> once ur done cutting al it wont be nearly as bad man.. rite now i spend 3 days per wek in the gym.. 1 hr per day max.. no cardio at all... and i eat:
> 
> 2lbs meat , 48 oatmeal pancakes, 1 cup rice , a bunch of veggies everyday dude! getn stronger and stronger.. rep'd 385 eight times today on squats and 265 8 times on closegrip bench.. diggin it man! dont stop keep going dude! i was where ur at now man.. its worth it on this side i promise u!


Dude I am looking forward to greener pastures. Hopefully by Sep I'll be in that 12-14% range I've been targeting and I can do a nice bulk on cycle. Just like you I like to eat. And that is the biggest advice I got from you. I barely use any supplements any more and just eat most of my protein and carbs in clean meals. Looking forward to that capt crunch diet i read about in your thread :AaGreen22:

----------


## bikeral

Day ?? I'll start counting days again once I finish this 2 week post vacation training.
Today was great workout
15 mins elliptical warmup
6 sets deadlifts
4 sets close grip pull ups
4 sets wide grip pull ups
4 sets lat pulldown superset bent over pullovers
3 mile jog at 5.3 MPH (about 35mins)

That's it, feeling good

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ seems u r getting back in the groove! yay!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> ^^^ seems u r getting back in the groove! yay!!!!!


Yep, I was thinking about you guys when I was running. Progressing nicely. Next week a few 2 a days for sure.
Hey, I was looking for your thread... No updates?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yep, I was thinking about you guys when I was running. Progressing nicely. Next week a few 2 a days for sure.
> Hey, I was looking for your thread... No updates?


yeh, I have been contemplating what to do about that thread....

----------


## bikeral

Saturday...
60 Mins fasted LIC elliptical (Fvck yea)
followed by a batch of protein pancakes

----------


## jpowell

> Saturday...
> 60 Mins fasted LIC elliptical (Fvck yea)
> followed by a batch of protein pancakes


Lic ima have to google this, been seeing it more an more but not familar with it. Also these protein pancakes ive saw u an 405 n a cpl ladies mention it...

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Back In Black

> Saturday...
> 60 Mins fasted LIC elliptical (Fvck yea)
> followed by a batch of protein pancakes


Well done matey boy, back on it. I'm having pancakes almost every day now. Not as many as 405 though!

Pleased you enjoyed your family time in Spain too!

----------


## bikeral

> Lic ima have to google this, been seeing it more an more but not familar with it. Also these protein pancakes ive saw u an 405 n a cpl ladies mention it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Whats up JP

LIC Low-Intensity-Cardio

Protein pancakes = 1 cup egg whites/ 1 cup non fat cottage cheese/ 1 cup oats / 1 tsp baking soda 
All goes in blender and cook like regular pancakes. I use butter flavored pam.
Some guys also add vanilla or blueberries etc...

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Saturday...
> *60 Mins fasted LIC elliptical* (Fvck yea)
> followed by a batch of protein pancakes


theres the al i know  :Wink:  good job!

----------


## bikeral

> Well done matey boy, back on it. I'm having pancakes almost every day now. Not as many as 405 though!
> 
> Pleased you enjoyed your family time in Spain too!


Thanks Stem, glad to be back in the groove.

----------


## bikeral

> theres the al i know  good job!


Yea that wasn't too bad.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday PM Delt/Trap/Tri
10 Mins warup
4 sets seated shoulder press
4 sets lateral raise
4 sets bent over rear delt row
4 sets shrugs
5 sets cable pushdown
4 sets cable kickbacks

That's it.

----------


## bikeral

Sunday Off day
spent day relaxing and cooking. Cut the tuna out for a while since I have some mercury concerns. I was eating 6.4 oz of the albacore every other day for meal 3. Will sub with 93% lean ground beef mixed with brown rice. I'll start posting cals macros again tomorrow and see how it adds up.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
60 Mins elliptical

----------


## Back In Black

This is more like it  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

^^back in my groove. Hope you had a nice Fathers Day.

----------


## bikeral

New Diet starting today.
Meal 1 
8 egg whites
1 cup oven diced potatoes
coffee with half/half 
cals 384 P34/C34/F10

Meal 2
.5 cup veggies
6 oz chicken breast
.75 cup brown rice
.5 TBsp olive Oil (cooked in Rice)
Cals 528 P48/C40/F11

Meal 3 (same as meal 2)
Cals 528 P48/C40/F11

Meal 4
8 oz lean ground beef pan browned and drained
.75 cup Brown rice
Cals 600 P70/C34/F18

Meal 5
Cup lowfat cottage cheese
2 tbsp sugar free preserves
Cals 183 P28/C16/F3

Totals Cals 2223 P228/C163/F53

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Glad to see the dedication coming back Al!

----------


## bikeral

Dude, if you can believe it I have a business/vacation trip in only 8.5 weeks again. I am determined to make my goal before I go so I can come back and start bulking. Thursday I'll put out my new stats (Hopefully damage will not be too bad from vacation)
That will give me a solid 8 weeks to get to my 12-14% BF goal. Thanks for checking in bro.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

That's attainable Al, I'm confident you will get there. Now you got motivation to work forward for another trip lol.

----------


## gbrice75

Sorry I've never stopped by brother... it's tough trying to keep up with all these logs, including my own!  :Wink/Grin: 

Keep it going... summer is here, this is when we're at our best... let's do this ish together!!!

----------


## bikeral

> Sorry I've never stopped by brother... it's tough trying to keep up with all these logs, including my own! 
> 
> Keep it going... summer is here, this is when we're at our best... let's do this ish together!!!


GB, Glad you stopped by. Fantastic, I think we both have goal dates real close. I'll keep checking in on ya to see how your progress is going.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM Chest/Bi
4 sets flat bench
4 sets chest dips
4 sets incline bench
6 sets standing dumbbell curls
3 sets barbell curls

25 mins elliptical

diet was 100% as planned

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ BA is BACK!

----------


## bikeral

Good to be back! Hope all is well for you GGR.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
30 Mins elliptical
30 mins incline treadmill

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey al  :Smilie:  looks like i may be getting on the cardio bandwagon with u here soon  :Smilie:  im gaining fat and dont like it!

----------


## bikeral

> hey al  looks like i may be getting on the cardio bandwagon with u here soon  im gaining fat and dont like it!


Dude I weighed in at 215 today. 12lb gain since before vacation. Hoping some will drop fast but cardio and strict diet will be be my friend for the next 2 months.
Good luck with the cardio. Once you get back into it it gets easy after a few days.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM Legs
6 sets squats
4 sets v-squats
5 sets kneeling leg curl
20 mins elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
30 Mins Elliptical
30 Mins Incline treadmill

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Dude I weighed in at 215 today. *12lb gain since before vacation*. *Hoping some will drop fast* but cardio and strict diet will be be my friend for the next 2 months.
> Good luck with the cardio. Once you get back into it it gets easy after a few days.


Everyone deserves a vaction and I can do some major damage in 7 little days. 

I am now at the point where I say fast on...faster off. I allow myself one week to loose all that water, puffiness and xtra weight by hitting the gym hard and really watching food intake....otherwise I would just bloat back up cuz I LUV to EAT (bad foods too  :Madd:  )

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR hope all is well for you. I hope to stay true to diet and training and have that weight back off as soon as possible. Will weigh in Thursday and just take it from there. Still amazing how much you can gain in just 2 weeks.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
30 Mins Elliptical
Meant to do 30 mins treadmill but just did not have it in me.
Diet 100% my planned diet.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I wish I could loose as quickly as I gain!!!!

I am doing okay...everyday, feeling stronger but still anemic, so I get winded very easily and my dang hair is still falling out. I am not happy about that...but it is all good in the bigger picture : )

----------


## --->>405<<---

dont feel bad al i gained 11lbs in 8days on my vacation  :Smilie:  took bout 3 weeks to get back to orig bf% (which is wat matters) i actually weighed more..

----------


## bikeral

Glad your feeling better. Stay positive.

----------


## bikeral

> dont feel bad al i gained 11lbs in 8days on my vacation  took bout 3 weeks to get back to orig bf% (which is wat matters) i actually weighed more..


It's all good bro. I know what I need to do, now need to just do it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> dont feel bad al i gained 11lbs in 8days on my vacation  took bout* 3 weeks to get back to orig bf% (which is wat matters)* i actually weighed more..


my what matters is that i can zip my pants/shirt...maybe I need to rethink my position  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 Mins Incline treadmill

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Back/Calf
25 Mins Elliptical
Cals macros as planned

Friday AM
60 Mins Elliptical

----------


## --->>405<<---

monday am Al!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Sounds good bro.

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM zzzzzzzzzz
Monday PM Chest/Bicep
Good workout followed by 40 mins Elliptical

----------


## GirlyGymRat

how u doing now that u back a bit?

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR, Close friend of mine dad passed away last saturday. Been sidetracked by that since my friend is in town for the services.
Hopefully back on track next week. Thanks for checking in. Hope all is well for you.

----------


## bikeral

Have not been on much this week but I was able to salvage the week the best I could.
Tuesday Legs 30 mins Elliptical
Wed off
Thurs off
Friday Back/lower back/biceps 30 mins elliptical
Plan to do delts/tri and some cardio tomorrow which will make up for the lost workout on Thursday.
Diet has been fairly clean. Luckily I cooked all my meals in advance so only had a couple bad meals this week.

----------


## bikeral

Well finished out the week well. Sat did Delt/trap/tri followed by 30 mins elliptical.
Plan to do the same this week plus a couple AM cardio sessions. Grilling my chicken breast and getting meals prepared for week now.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Chest/Biceps
60 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey al  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

What's up 405

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
30 mins elliptical
30 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Legs squats/leg curls/seated calf raises
No cardio

----------


## bikeral

WED AM
60 mins Incline treadmill

Happy 4th  :AaGreen22:

----------


## --->>405<<---

happy 4th al  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Yo bro, Hope you had a good one. I am guilty of going off the diet at a BBQ yesterday but back on track today.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
30 Mins elliptical. Could not get up today. Probably all the fat and carbs I ate yesterday... Finally dragged my ass to gym an only did 30 mins cause I was late for work.

----------


## --->>405<<---

30 is better than none!  :Smilie:  (how much i did)  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

Ha ha, I did 35 this morning :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> 30 is better than none!  (how much i did)


Yea I just wanted to keep the momentum. Seems like when I miss 1 day then I miss 2... :Wink/Grin: 



> Ha ha, I did 35 this morning


Stem the man. Just read your thread and I see you are back on cutting track. I'll try to get my lazy body out of bed on time tomorrow, can't let you out do me.  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Back In Black

> Yea I just wanted to keep the momentum. Seems like when I miss 1 day then I miss 2...
> 
> Stem the man. Just read your thread and I see you are back on cutting track. I'll try to get my lazy body out of bed on time tomorrow, can't let you out do me.


No danger mate, I'll only be getting 2, 3 max, fasted sessions per week! I have to do post lifting cardio too :Frown: . Keep on it dude!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

bikeral, I always say 30 minutes of spinning is better than no spinning!!! 

I set two alarms when I need to get my butt out of bed....it is like my own form of punishment and torture for my bad behavior the previous day  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

> No danger mate, I'll only be getting 2, 3 max, fasted sessions per week! I have to do post lifting cardio too. Keep on it dude!


Glad to see we are keeping on it mate.




> bikeral, I always say 30 minutes of spinning is better than no spinning!!! 
> Hell yea.
> 
> I set two alarms when I need to get my butt out of bed....it is like my own form of punishment and torture for my bad behavior the previous day


When I am bogged down from eating wrong I keep hitting snooze. Today I even put my gym shorts on and went back to sleep.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM

Lower back/Back/Biceps

45 mins Elliptical

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Keep trucking my man. Glad to see you're still in it to win it!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

> Glad to see we are keeping on it mate.
> 
> When I am bogged down from eating wrong I keep hitting snooze. Today I even put my gym shorts on and went back to sleep.


Ha ha ha ha! Legend!

----------


## bikeral

> Keep trucking my man. Glad to see you're still in it to win it!


JB whats up man. Is that a new avi?

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
60 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## 1tuffmudder

pretty sure the 4th killed everyone's Thursday haha

----------


## bikeral

> pretty sure the 4th killed everyone's Thursday haha


Yea, we have to live a little too.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yea, we have to live a little too.



yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Friday AM
> 60 mins Incline treadmill



thats gettin it!

----------


## bikeral

RC Whats up dude?  :1welcome: 

Training......check. Weekday diet.......check

Holidays and weekends.............. Need to work on that.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> RC Whats up dude? 
> 
> Training......check. Weekday diet.......check
> 
> Holidays and weekends.............. Need to work on that.....


i have been on a 3 week bender! bachelor party, wedding, and the 4th, my liver and kidneys hate me! its time for me to set another short term goal!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> JB whats up man. Is that a new avi?


Yes sir! I had to show my Laker pride!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes sir! I had to show my Laker pride!!


^^^ nice progress since last avi!

BA. when u taking new pics...and ya now i only asking for your own benefit. like mini goals and challenges to keep us focused! 

PS...i used to hit that dang snooze. now I either get up or am late for work - which NEVER goes over real well...hahahahaha

----------


## bikeral

> i have been on a 3 week bender! bachelor party, wedding, and the 4th, my liver and kidneys hate me! its time for me to set another short term goal!


I have not had a beer in a month. After a few too many on vacation I needed a break.




> Yes sir! I had to show my Laker pride!!


Looking big too!




> ^^^ nice progress since last avi!
> 
> BA. when u taking new pics...*and ya now i only asking for your own benefit.* like mini goals and challenges to keep us focused! 
> 
> PS...i used to hit that dang snooze. now I either get up or am late for work - which NEVER goes over real well...hahahahaha


Sure it's for his benefit.  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM (Yesterday)
Delts/Traps/Tri
20 mins cardio jog at 5.4 MPH

Taking day off today since I signed up for tough mudder boot camp tomorrow at 24hour fitness.

----------


## 1tuffmudder

> Friday PM (Yesterday)
> Delts/Traps/Tri
> 20 mins cardio jog at 5.4 MPH
> 
> Taking day off today since I signed up for tough mudder boot camp tomorrow at 24hour fitness.


hell ya! I'm doing the tough mudder out in Vegas this Oct. so stoked.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday PM (Yesterday)
> Delts/Traps/Tri
> 20 mins cardio jog at 5.4 MPH
> 
> Taking day off today since I signed up for *tough mudder boot camp tomorrow* at 24hour fitness.


what u think plz??!!!??

----------


## bikeral

> hell ya! I'm doing the tough mudder out in Vegas this Oct. so stoked.


The NJ one is Oct 20th. Plan to do that one. Good luck.

----------


## bikeral

> what u think plz??!!!??


So I went to the Tough Mudder class at 24Hour fitness on Houston in NYC. It was the last day they were doing it so I'm glad i got in. 

Got there 30 mins early so I ran 2 miles at slow pace prior to class. Class was good they kept it going. I'll try to remember what we did.

5 mins running and side run warmup.
Light overhead barbell squats
Jump over step up pads
some abdominal work with those big heavy balls
dumbell squats
barbell bent over rows
side step ups
dumbbell push ups
dumbbell lunges
weight ball jump up on step up pads
crunches
push ups
free squats

After class i jogged another 30 mins to complete 2 hrs. I probably forgot a few exercises they did but that should be most.
That's it...

----------


## --->>405<<---

alright al tomorrow is the day dude! if i dont do any cardio tomorrow im expecting a lot of crap from u man! tomorrow is the day! am fasted cardio 45mins + 1500cal zero carb day...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  gotta get it dun dude!

----------


## 1tuffmudder

> The NJ one is Oct 20th. Plan to do that one. Good luck.


ya you too bro, looks like its going to be a lot of fun.

----------


## bikeral

> alright al tomorrow is the day dude! if i dont do any cardio tomorrow im expecting a lot of crap from u man! tomorrow is the day! am fasted cardio 45mins + 1500cal zero carb day...   gotta get it dun dude!


I see you got it done. Good work I know you will be on it now.



> ya you too bro, looks like its going to be a lot of fun.


Thanks

----------


## bikeral

Monday AM
OK I am glad to see Stem and 405 back in cutting mode. I feel like I've been spinning wheels for last few weeks. Will start posting weight every Thursday again and stay clean on weekends which have been killing me this last month.
I am still up about 10lbs since before I went on vacation. Need to get serious again.

60 Mins Elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

> Monday AM
> OK I am glad to see Stem and 405 back in cutting mode. I feel like I've been spinning wheels for last few weeks. Will start posting weight every Thursday again and stay clean on weekends which have been killing me this last month.
> I am still up about 10lbs since before I went on vacation. Need to get serious again.
> 
> 60 Mins Elliptical



looks like we are all back at it again!

----------


## bikeral

> looks like we are all back at it again!


Hey RC, glad you are on board.

----------


## RaginCajun

google hal higdon's half marathon training program: novice, it is one i am following

----------


## bikeral

> google hal higdon's half marathon training program: novice, it is one i am following


Thanks bro, just what I was looking for to prep for the Tough Mudder.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Chest/Biceps
30 mins elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
5 mile run in 60 mins

----------


## jpowell

damn bro, 5 miles down already? great job

----------


## bikeral

> damn bro, 5 miles down already? great job


Thanks, working my way up to 12 for this tough mudder thing in Oct.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tuesday AM
> 5 mile run in 60 mins


go head al! i am not up to 5 yet but give me a few weeks! make sure you get your nutrition right for training/running, makes all the difference in the world

----------


## bikeral

I'm keeping my cut diet 45P/35C/20F about 2300 cals. Hoping to lose some fat while I'm training for this.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'm keeping my cut diet 45P/35C/20F about 2300 cals. Hoping to lose some fat while I'm training for this.


you will def lose some fat, no doubt! i was talking about nutrtion during the race/runs. when i did my triathlon last year, i cramped up sooo bad! granted i wasn't fully trained for it but look into salt sticks and what not.

----------


## bikeral

http://www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satelli...21242902803608

This guy ate peperoni pizza and beer while he ran over 2000 miles averaging about 50 miles a day.

That sounds like a good diet.  :7up:

----------


## RaginCajun

> http://www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satelli...21242902803608
> 
> This guy ate peperoni pizza and beer while he ran over 2000 miles averaging about 50 miles a day.
> 
> That sounds like a good diet.



my kind of diet!!!!!!!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

My mind of diet too! Except for the beer. Ill take milk and milkshakes!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Did you guys follow the link? This guy ran about 50 miles a day for 40 days straight, then finished by running 100 miles the last day.
I saw a documentary about this over the weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did you guys follow the link? This guy ran about 50 miles a day for 40 days straight, then finished by running 100 miles the last day.
> I saw a documentary about this over the weekend.


he must be smoking crack, or really really bored!

----------


## --->>405<<---

ill have to chek that out al  :Smilie:  ive seen guys do a similar thing before. i think they ran thru the desert at one point!

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Legs
35 mins elliptical

----------


## jpowell

I did legs today as well. No cardio tho for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## bikeral

> I did legs today as well. No cardio tho for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


Cool bro, keep at it.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## --->>405<<---

Cardio! Dont u love it!  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> Cardio! Dont u love it!


Love it as much as I love sticking a fork in my eye.

----------


## bikeral

Last night I was sooooo tired skipped PM cardio. Same this AM.
Feeling good again but I am working late shift tonight with no set time to finish. Hopefully not too late so I can get back to AM cardio tomorrow.
I tell you work is a huge inconvenience.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ tell me about it!  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Friday TGIF
OK just to update worked until 2:30AM last night so I was too lazy to get up this AM and do cardio. Tonight will do Back/Biceps and some post workout cardio to redeem myself.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Friday TGIF
> OK just to update worked until 2:30AM last night so I was too lazy to get up this AM and do cardio. Tonight will do Back/Biceps and some post workout cardio to redeem myself.



that work thing always gets in the way!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *BA. when u taking new pics...and ya now i only asking for your own benefit. like mini goals and challenges to keep us focused!*


BA = BikerAl....lol!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday TGIF
> OK just to update worked until 2:30AM last night so I was too lazy to get up this AM and do cardio. Tonight will do Back/Biceps and some post workout cardio to redeem myself.


I am working double shifts these past 2 weeks and I am exhausted, so I hope u don't think me lazy since I barely have time to sleep. My workouts and diet are suffering cuz of too much work. I had plans to work out this morning and just couldn't. My body needs rest, so I am on this forum enjoying coffee on my day off!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

> that work thing always gets in the way!


Need to find a way to not have to work. I have no time for that nonsense.



> I am working double shifts these past 2 weeks and I am exhausted, so I hope u don't think me lazy since I barely have time to sleep. My workouts and diet are suffering cuz of too much work. I had plans to work out this morning and just couldn't. My body needs rest, so I am on this forum enjoying coffee on my day off!


I understand. I only think I am lazy when I don't get it done. Hope things settle down for you. I have at least the next 4 weeks with many late nights. Will try to get my workouts in around that schedule.

----------


## --->>405<<---

wat time u start work al?

----------


## bikeral

Usually 9-5 which is great for my training schedule. Yesterday worked 2PM-02:30AM. Unfortunately when I work late it is on a project with no set start/end time. i will get my workouts in as long as I try to plan around these late nights. Maybe take off during week and workout on both weekend days.

----------


## --->>405<<---

*alright Al wher ya at man???????????????*

----------


## bikeral

> *alright Al wher ya at man???????????????*


Sorry bro, I was MIA for a couple days. Thanks for looking out.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Chest/Shoulders/biceps
35 Mins Elliptical

Tuesday AM
60 Mins Elliptical

----------


## --->>405<<---

there we go al!  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Whatsup Al hope everything is going good. Glad to see you hit about 20pgs on your log, shows the dedication! Noticed you started on the 1st of March, thats nearly 5 months! keep it up man!

----------


## bikeral

> Whatsup Al hope everything is going good. Glad to see you hit about 20pgs on your log, shows the dedication! Noticed you started on the 1st of March, thats nearly 5 months! keep it up man!


Hey bro good to see you are still around. Hope all goes well for ya. Pretty much sticking to my training and diet as best I can. Keeping head down and just trying to do what I have to 1 day at a time.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Quads/Hams/Calfs
Fantastic killer workout.
No post cardio

----------


## RaginCajun

Datta way bikeral!

----------


## bikeral

> Datta way bikeral!


Thanks  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 mins fasted Incline Treadmill

----------


## Times Roman

heh heh heh
ya know, mr. BA
as an accountant, i was thinking wouldn't it be nice to see all this data incorporated into an excel spreadsheet, complete with charts and graphs, and that way we can make sure there aren't any "hockey sticks" in there?

it's funny. i worked for a compay several years ago, and if you gave them data, they received it negatively. then i learned to put it in a graph, and all of a sudden i was a wunderkid!

good seeing you mate! any riding lately? 
---i've been sluffing off =(

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BA. U keeping the pressure on the rest of us.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> heh heh heh
> ya know, mr. BA
> as an accountant, i was thinking wouldn't it be nice to see all this data incorporated into an excel spreadsheet, complete with charts and graphs, and that way we can make sure there aren't any "hockey sticks" in there?
> 
> it's funny. i worked for a compay several years ago, and if you gave them data, they received it negatively. then i learned to put it in a graph, and all of a sudden i was a wunderkid!
> 
> good seeing you mate! any riding lately? 
> ---i've been sluffing off =(


Whats up Roman. It's always good to see you around this hidden little jewel of a thread.  :7up: 
Try giving someone a wireless survey in text form. Give a pretty picture with heat maps and everyone understands.

So riding... Pretty bad year for me as well. Wife and kids chewing up my vacation. However I will have a short ride to Van Wert Ohio next week, about 1400 miles round trip.

----------


## bikeral

> BA. U keeping the pressure on the rest of us.


hahaha Just trying to keep the pressure on myself.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM (Last night)
Back/Lower back/Biceps
No cardio

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 Mins fasted Incline treadmill
Working real late again tonight so I planned the night off from gym.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thursday AM
> 60 Mins fasted Incline treadmill
> Working real late again tonight so I planned the night off from gym.


60 minutes on a treadmill, i would want to shoot myself unless you watched some good stuff on the tube, or some hot youngin in some yoga pants in front of ya! anyways, good stuff!

----------


## bikeral

> 60 minutes on a treadmill, i would want to shoot myself unless you watched some good stuff on the tube, or some hot youngin in some yoga pants in front of ya! anyways, good stuff!


This place has individual DirectTV on each treadmill so there is a variety of channels to watch as well as 20 or so music video channels. Just like at home I spend most of the time channel surfing. I get my morning news, weather, etc... 
And not that I would notice...But I have a view of the street and from time to time something passes by that gets my attention.

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
Delts/Traps/Tri

Finished week as planned even with a late night at work last night.
Tomorrow Rebel Race will be my cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work al. u ready to get back on reg sched yet?  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

I'm ready, unfortunately I have 2 more weeks of night work. I'll just do my best to get my workouts in around the night work.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Friday PM
> Delts/Traps/Tri
> 
> Finished week as planned even with a late night at work last night.
> *Tomorrow Rebel Race will be my cardio*


have fun...no injuries : )

----------


## --->>405<<---

ive got faith in ya al

----------


## bikeral

> have fun...no injuries : )


Thanks, I will try to be careful.



> ive got faith in ya al


Thanks bro

Have a great weekend all.

----------


## bikeral

So I did the Rebel race yesterday. first 1.5 miles was pretty easy some nice trail running with a few obstacles. Then there was the water slide... They put one of those water slides down a slope ending in a muddy pond. Guy at top running a fire hose on it. So I figure no problem and dive head first on to the slide. Well under the slide were all kinds of rocks. I had good speed and could not stop, by the time I got in the water my elbows, knees, chest, etc were covered in muddy bruises... The last 1.5 miles of course there were numerous obstacles that you had to crawl on elbows and knees to get through. In the end it was pretty fun but today I am in pain all over. I would have skipped the slide had I known... I'm getting too old for this.
So that was my cardio yesterday and today I am off.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

You're doin your best brotha! that's all that matters!

Sounds good on the race, and sounds brutal haha.

Keep your mind right and your diet/training in check and you will be where you imagined yourself to be!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Al unknown territory = feet first bro! LOL U KNOW UR NOT A KID ANYMORE AL  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> You're doin your best brotha! that's all that matters!
> Sounds good on the race, and sounds brutal haha.
> Keep your mind right and your diet/training in check and you will be where you imagined yourself to be!


No worries, bruises will heal. Training and diet are still priority.



> Al unknown territory = feet first bro! LOL U KNOW UR NOT A KID ANYMORE AL


Yes I know I am a dumbass  :Wink/Grin: , lucky I did not do serious damage just pains everywhere.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Chest/Biceps

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So I did the Rebel race yesterday. first 1.5 miles was pretty easy some nice trail running with a few obstacles. Then there was the water slide... They put one of those water slides down a slope ending in a muddy pond. Guy at top running a fire hose on it. So I figure no problem and dive head first on to the slide. Well under the slide were all kinds of rocks. I had good speed and could not stop, by the time I got in the water my elbows, knees, chest, etc were covered in muddy bruises... The last 1.5 miles of course there were numerous obstacles that you had to crawl on elbows and knees to get through. In the end it was pretty fun but today I am in pain all over. I would have skipped the slide had I known... I'm getting too old for this.
> So that was my cardio yesterday and* today I am off*.


well deserved Al!!! 

I did the warriordash last year and it sounds similar. I came out bruised and bloody, sprained ankle and didn't know how much pain I was until the next day...after all the adrenaline (sp?) worn off. I still have scars on my body from the "armycrawl over rocks" . 

These are walks in the park compared to ToughMudder. I am going seriousl train, with focus on endurance, lower body strength and upper body. Gbrice told me a year ago that lower body rules these events! Would you agree??? 

Seriously..old is not a age......its an ATTITUDE.....so you not old yet dude  :Smilie:  yayyyyyy for you!!!

----------


## bikeral

> well deserved Al!!! 
> I did the warriordash last year and it sounds similar. I came out bruised and bloody, sprained ankle and didn't know how much pain I was until the next day...after all the adrenaline (sp?) worn off. I still have scars on my body from the "armycrawl over rocks" . These are walks in the park compared to ToughMudder. I am going seriousl train, with focus on endurance, lower body strength and upper body. Gbrice told me a year ago that lower body rules these events! Would you agree??? 
> Seriously..old is not a age......its an ATTITUDE.....so you not old yet dude  yayyyyyy for you!!!


Hey GGR glad you stopped by. I posted this Rebel Race info for you. Its only been 3 days since the race and my elbows are healing well. My chest, obliques, and legs are still banged up but sure I'll be fine by end of week.
Besides the pain from the slide the rest of this run was pretty easy. There were about 5 wooden walls of different heights which were easy to climb over except for one which was right after water so it was wet and slippery. You will need upper body strength for stuff like monkey bars and pulling yourself up walls with no footing. Besides that its mostly running and jumping over obstacles (all lower body) Even the walls and net climb you use your legs to push up. definitively glad I've been consistent with leg workouts.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
7.8 Mile jog on treadmill at 4.8MPH

----------


## --->>405<<---

Nice work al! 8mi is nutn to sneeze at!

----------


## bikeral

> Nice work al! 8mi is nutn to sneeze at!


Dude you are looking Fing good man. When I get back from vaca in sep I am def trying that carb cycle routine.

----------


## RaginCajun

> So I did the Rebel race yesterday. first 1.5 miles was pretty easy some nice trail running with a few obstacles. Then there was the water slide... They put one of those water slides down a slope ending in a muddy pond. Guy at top running a fire hose on it. So I figure no problem and dive head first on to the slide. Well under the slide were all kinds of rocks. I had good speed and could not stop, by the time I got in the water my elbows, knees, chest, etc were covered in muddy bruises... The last 1.5 miles of course there were numerous obstacles that you had to crawl on elbows and knees to get through. In the end it was pretty fun but today I am in pain all over. I would have skipped the slide had I known... *I'm getting too old for this*.
> So that was my cardio yesterday and today I am off.



i feel ya and i am only 30!

----------


## bikeral

> i feel ya and i am only 30!


I was pretty beat up. But feeling good again. Bruises heal.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Quads/Hams/Calves
Thats it!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR glad you stopped by. I posted this Rebel Race info for you. Its only been 3 days since the race and my elbows are healing well. My chest, obliques, and legs are still banged up but sure I'll be fine by end of week.
> Besides the pain from the slide the rest of this run was pretty easy. *There were about 5 wooden walls of different heights which were easy to climb over except for one which was right after water so it was wet and slippery.* You will need upper body strength for stuff like monkey bars and pulling yourself up walls with no footing. Besides that its mostly running and jumping over obstacles (all lower body) Even the walls and net climb you use your legs to push up. definitively glad I've been consistent with leg workouts.



my issue with the walls is that I am short so I coudn't climb them. I had to lift and straddle the higher walls in one action. my goal was to use momentum and swing my one leg over the top so I was straddling without climbing. I was SOOOO glad I wasn't a man, cuz a guy would have been pucking. I need MORE upper body strength. I can't do one unassisted pull up. I can run 10 miles, if I had too...just not pretty. LOL 

you should be proud  :Smilie:  

r u sill gonna do toughmudder???

----------


## bikeral

^^My height was an advantage on walls and over/under water obstacle. I don't know what pucking is but it does not sound good.  :Wink/Grin:  Definitively do pull ups. When I could not do any I used the assisted pullup machine to work my way up. 10 miles is fantastic. I have not run 10 miles in over 10 years.

After rebel race 10% chance I was doing the mudder
Today it's up to 30%

Think I'll keep training for it and decide in a month.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday
Working late tonight so I crammed in 2x workouts early.

AM
60 Mins Incline Treadmill fasted

Afternoon
Back/Biceps
35 Mins Elliptical

----------


## --->>405<<---

good job al. def wanna get it in where u can fit it in  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=bikeral;6087853]^^My height was an advantage on walls and over/under water obstacle. I don't know what pucking is but it does not sound good.  :Wink/Grin:  Definitively do pull ups. When I could not do any I used the assisted pullup machine to work my way up. 10 miles is fantastic. I have not run 10 miles in over 10 years.

*After rebel race 10% chance I was doing the mudder
Today it's up to 30%

Think I'll keep training for it and decide in a month.[/*QUOTE]

By the end of the week u will b up to 50%! it is a personal decision of course. Pucking is puking. I should really do spell check! you been at this for a bit and showing great progress. U will be so much more healthier at the start of next year!

----------


## bikeral

Hey guys hope all is well here. Glad to see the regulars are still at it. Took a ride on my motorcycle for a few days and came back Sunday exhausted. Finally got back at it today PM. Did Chest and biceps. Diet was back on track since yesterday thanks to wife cooking Sunday.
Hopefully get back to AM cardio tomorrow.

----------


## --->>405<<---

*well its about damn time Al!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey guys hope all is well here. Glad to see the regulars are still at it. Took a ride on my motorcycle for a few days and came back Sunday exhausted. Finally got back at it today PM. Did Chest and biceps. Diet was back on track since yesterday *thanks to wife cooking Sunday*.
> Hopefully get back to *AM cardio tomorrow*.


nice that uhave her support : ))))
is there a reason u do AM cardio vs PM cardio?

----------


## bikeral

> *well its about damn time Al!*


I can always count on you bro.

----------


## bikeral

> nice that uhave her support : ))))
> is there a reason u do AM cardio vs PM cardio?


Hey GGR, I try to do both if I can. This week I've been draggin.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday
Another lazy day no AM cardio.

PM got it back together and did Legs and 45 mins Incline treadmill.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ i guess well take what we can get  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> ^^ i guess well take what we can get


I'll take it as well. When I go on vacation my main goal coming back is to just get back at it however I can. Usually getting diet back in track seems to eventually get my workouts on track and shake the laziness.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
30 mins elliptical
30 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Thursday AM
> 30 mins elliptical
> 30 mins Incline treadmill


Now thats what im talkn bout Al!  :Smilie:  u just now getn dun with vacation? Or was this just late work nites? Time to get it in gear!

----------


## bikeral

Just a mini vacation/long weekend. Went to Ohio for a motorcycle club party. Back in gear for 2 more weeks then I'm out of town again for 2 weeks...
Tonight is my last late night at work, at least that will be done with.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Whatsup man stopping by to see how you're going. Good to see you're still grinding away, hope your enjoying your vacations!

----------


## bikeral

> Whatsup man stopping by to see how you're going. Good to see you're still grinding away, hope your enjoying your vacations!


JohnnyB! Hope all is well. Just keeping head down and getting the workouts in one day at a time. Next vacation will be last for a while so I should be able to train steady for a few months.

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
30 mins Incline treadmill
30 mins Elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

damn bikeral, you sound like you get around more than me!

----------


## bikeral

Hey RC how is your cousin doing?

Yea I get 6 weeks vacation a year. That's the main reason I've stayed at this job for 12 years.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC how is your cousin doing?
> 
> Yea I get 6 weeks vacation a year. That's the main reason I've stayed at this job for 12 years.


he moved his foot yesterday, still have to run more tests. the bullet severed his brain stem so who knows what will happen. they have a suspect in custody. thanks for asking!

6 weeks vacation is awesome!

----------


## bikeral

Hoping for the best pal.

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
Back/Biceps
20 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Just a mini vacation/long weekend. Went to Ohio for a motorcycle club party. Back in gear for 2 more weeks *then I'm out of town again for 2 weeks...*Tonight is my last late night at work, at least that will be done with.


dad gummit al when r u gonna come back to reality for like a normal period of time dude?  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

^^Hopefully never  :Haha: 

When I get back in Sep I should have a solid 3-5 months without interruptions. I'm not hating this routine though. Training and diet solid during week with plenty of cheats on weekend. Pretty much maintenance last few weeks.

----------


## bikeral

Saturday AM
60 mins Elliptical

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh sounds good  :Smilie:  weekend cheats. once u have that 3-5months of solid diet again maybe by the end u will be where u wanna be  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Well my true goal is to keep training for the rest of my life. I guess I'll never reach it until I'm dead :Wink/Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ yeh we are never satisfied. im fairly comfy where im at but would like to be a little bigger and leaner!

----------


## bikeral

Saturday PM
Delts/Tri/Traps

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am getting exhausted just reading your workout log  :Smilie:  

Your diet must be solid - other than the ocassional cheat meal? What is when is your next interim goals???

----------


## bikeral

> I am getting exhausted just reading your workout log  
> 
> Your diet must be solid - other than the ocassional cheat meal? What is when is your next interim goals???


Diet is key for me and that is why I keep this log in the diet section. Mon-Fri it is 100% on and sat-Sun about 75% allowing for dinner with friends or just me and the wife.
Main goal is to maintain and keep training. I have lost a couple pounds in the last few weeks and weighed in at 209 on Saturday. Think I will continue this maintenance for 2 weeks, then vacation for 2 weeks. 
I am looking for a bf level that I can maintain year round and still have a fairly normal life. I may try another 4-8 weeks hard cut after vacation if I can get motivated enough.

----------


## --->>405<<---

what were ur startn stats?

----------


## bikeral

> what were ur startn stats?


Started out 2.5 years ago at 282lbs 6'1" BF unknown
Started this thread at 228lbs BF around 25%
Current 209lbs BF around 18% Age 47 (My best was 203lbs 16.9%BF in May)

I'd like to be able to maintain 14% so I guess I need to lose 10-15lbs more. However I do not want to just get there struggling and bounce back up shortly after so I prefer to go slow or step the last few pounds.
Also I stopped using any help like ECA or clen months ago since I am trying to do this as healthy as possible. I also cut out most supplements and try to eat real food as much as possible.
The only help I use is 300mg caffeine prior to fasted cardio.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Started out 2.5 years ago at 282lbs 6'1" BF unknown
> Started this thread at 228lbs BF around 25%
> Current 209lbs BF around 18% Age 47 (My best was 203lbs 16.9%BF in May)
> 
> I'd like to be able to maintain 14% so I guess I need to lose 10-15lbs more. However I do not want to just get there struggling and bounce back up shortly after so I prefer to go slow or step the last few pounds.
> Also I stopped using any help like ECA or clen months ago since I am trying to do this as healthy as possible. I also cut out most supplements and try to eat real food as much as possible.
> The only help I use is 300mg caffeine prior to fasted cardio.


73lbs is great dude! yeh i feel the same as u as far as clen and eca and real food and no supplements(except bcaas when applicable). eca is good for appetite suppression if necessary and only short term. how do u find the caffeine affects ur cardio? better?

----------


## bikeral

> 73lbs is great dude! yeh i feel the same as u as far as clen and eca and real food and no supplements(except bcaas when applicable). eca is good for appetite suppression if necessary and only short term. how do u find the caffeine affects ur cardio? better?


Well I started the caffeine cause I think either you or Stem recommended for fat burn. I find it works pretty good and since it's the same as a couple cups of coffee should be OK. No more than 300mg though. I took 400mg once and was a bit jittery.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Chest/Biceps
35 mins elliptical

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Started out 2.5 years ago at 282lbs 6'1" BF unknown
> *Started this thread at 228lbs BF around 25%
> Current 209lbs BF around 18% Age 47 (My best was 203lbs 16.9%BF in May)
> 
> I'd like to be able to maintain 14% so I guess I need to lose 10-15lbs more. However I do not want to just get there struggling and bounce back up shortly after so I prefer to go slow or step the last few pounds.*Also I stopped using any help like ECA or clen months ago since I am trying to do this as healthy as possible. I also cut out most supplements and try to eat real food as much as possible.
> The only help I use is 300mg caffeine prior to fasted cardio.


I was told loosing is the easy part. Keeping it off, the hard part. 
73 pounds..You are a different person now! 

nothing but respect!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

Thanks GGR. 100% agree that keeping off is the hard part. Slow and steady works for me.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 Mins fasted Elliptical

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Well I started the caffeine cause I think either you or Stem recommended for fat burn. I find it works pretty good and since it's the same as a couple cups of coffee should be OK. No more than 300mg though. I took 400mg once and was a bit jittery.


yeh sounds like stem. ive never taken caffeine in the am before cardio. maybe i will one day who knows. i do find i get a lot more from a 200mg caffeine pill (which claims to be the equivalent of one 8oz cup of coffee) than i do from my 34oz Bubba Keg i drink every morning!

----------


## bikeral

> yeh sounds like stem. ive never taken caffeine in the am before cardio. maybe i will one day who knows. i do find i get a lot more from a 200mg caffeine pill (which claims to be the equivalent of one 8oz cup of coffee) than i do from my 34oz Bubba Keg i drink every morning!


Plus you don't need to add cream to a caffeine pill to make it taste good. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## milky01623

> Plus you don't need to add cream to a caffeine pill to make it taste good.


I'll second that steM's got me on the caffeine pills lol

----------


## bikeral

Hey Milky thanks for stopping by.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Quad/Hams/Calves
20 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Plus you don't need to add cream to a caffeine pill to make it taste good.


yeh ur rite and i am not enjoying my "creamless coffee" at all! i didnt even finish it today  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> yeh ur rite and i am not enjoying my "creamless coffee" at all! i didnt even finish it today


Guess we all agree it works pretty good.

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday AM
60 Mins fasted elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM
60 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## --->>405<<---

dang al 2 hrs dude! ?  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> dang al 2 hrs dude! ?


Finally no late nights at work this week. I can stop slacking now.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 Mins fasted elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

looks like you are killing the cardio bikeral! i am hoping that my body feels better so i can get back after it. i feel like a lazy ass!

----------


## bikeral

> looks like you are killing the cardio bikeral! i am hoping that my body feels better so i can get back after it. i feel like a lazy ass!


Hey brother how are you doing?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey brother how are you doing?


hanging in there! i am not one to mope but i have been a real lazy ass of late, at least in my terms. only think i have had 4 workouts in the past two weeks! unacceptable in my eyes! i am still trying to get myself disciplined to wake up early again and hit the gym.

----------


## bikeral

> hanging in there! i am not one to mope but i have been a real lazy ass of late, at least in my terms. only think i have had 4 workouts in the past two weeks! unacceptable in my eyes! i am still trying to get myself disciplined to wake up early again and hit the gym.


Hope you get back on track. I find it a lot easier to get up in the morning when I am hungry. I've been eating very light after 4:30PM lately. Sometimes it's just hard to get up though. Probably mental. You will get through it though, get your diet in check and focus.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Deads, Back, Biceps
Out of gas, no post cardio today.

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM
60 mins elliptical

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
Delts/Traps/Triceps

----------


## bikeral

Saturday AM
60 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## GirlyGymRat

u are hitting the cardio....nice!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Whatsup Al! Glad to see it's all going good, you're always killin it!

----------


## bikeral

> u are hitting the cardio....nice!


Hey GGR, I am trying to make some progress here. Last week was near perfect for me. Hope all is well for you.




> Whatsup Al! Glad to see it's all going good, you're always killin it!


Johnny, whats up bro. Looking good in your AVI. I'm still at it but need to focus a bit more. Last 6 weeks I've been cheating too much on the weekends so basically I've been just maintaining. Need to work on that.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hey GGR, I am trying to make some progress here. Last week was near perfect for me. Hope all is well for you.
> 
> 
> Johnny, whats up bro. Looking good in your AVI. I'm still at it but need to focus a bit more. *Last 6 weeks I've been cheating too much on the weekends so basically I've been just maintaining. Need to work on that.*




u been stickn good during the week and cheating how bad on weekends? (just curious)  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> [/B]
> 
> u been stickn good during the week and cheating how bad on weekends? (just curious)


Pretty bad, last weekend went out with friends to steak restaurant. Corn bread with butter, then caviar pie with bread, grilled octopus, duck confit, a large filet mignon with red peppercorn sauce and mashed potatoes. Followed by chocolate souffle. 
Other weekends were similar with plenty of ice cream etc. If I did not workout and keep diet in check during week I would have gained every week.

----------


## --->>405<<---

caviar pie??

is it worth it to u to do all that work during the week just to be able to pig out on the weekends?

----------


## bikeral

> caviar pie??
> 
> is it worth it to u to do all that work during the week just to be able to pig out on the weekends?


Sometimes YES  :Wink/Grin: , however now I feel I'd like to do a few weeks without weekend cheats and actually see some progress. This past weekend I was finally able to keep it together and kept my calories and macros in check even with the big protein pancake meal.

----------


## bikeral

> *caviar pie??*
> 
> is it worth it to u to do all that work during the week just to be able to pig out on the weekends?


Sorry I missed the caviar pie question. This restaurant I go to has this as appetizer. Egg salad topped with layer of cream cheese topped with caviar. Pretty damn good.
I think this is the recipe. http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,181,...228192,00.html

----------


## bikeral

> caviar pie??
> 
> You fat bastard, is it worth it to u to do all that work during the week just to be able to pig out on the weekends?


Fixed  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^^ LMAO!!! not how i intended it  :Wink:  LOL...

----------


## bikeral

> ^^^ LMAO!!! not how i intended it  LOL...


I know pal, but either way I take the hint. I am working my ass off and just spinning wheels. Time to keep my diet in check 7 days a week so I can actually see progress.

----------


## bikeral

Monday PM
Chest/Biceps
30 mins Elliptical post workout

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ sounds like a great idea al!  :Smilie: 

u know once u get there itll be a lot easier to stay there than it was to get there.. (i think i made myself dizzy :Wink: )

also when i did my last "maintenance" it took me only 3 weeks to cut off what took me 8weeks to put on! (to give u an idea)

----------


## bikeral

I know, just with the summer and all... excuse, excuse,...
Well I put all that behind me; last weekend I kept it together and plan to keep at it until I get to my goal BF%. As always thanks.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday AM
60 Mins Elliptical

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Tuesday AM
> *60 Mins Elliptical*


that ought to be worth a cupcake or maybe 2  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Don't tempt me you know I'm weak.

----------


## bikeral

Tuesday PM
Quads/Hams/calves  :Tear:  I think I once said I liked doing legs... I LIED.
35 mins Elliptical Post work out (On easiest setting 1)

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Tuesday PM
> Quads/Hams/calves  *I think I once said I liked doing legs... I LIED.*
> 35 mins Elliptical Post work out (On easiest setting 1)


yeh they can be tuff! tomorrow is legs for me!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Enjoy that leg workout. My legs are killing me today.

----------


## bikeral

Wed AM
50 mins Incline treadmill (fasted)

----------


## --->>405<<---

rollin rollin rollin... 
though the streams are swollen, 
get them dogies rollin'
rawhide!

----------


## RaginCajun

move'em out!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> rollin rollin rollin... 
> though the streams are swollen, 
> get them dogies rollin'
> rawhide!


?? OK



> move'em out!!!!!!!!!!


You guys working on something together?

----------


## bikeral

Wednesday PM Off day
60 Mins Elliptical

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BikerAl, when is your next progress check point date?

----------


## bikeral

I guess I can weigh in Friday. I'm really trying to keep it together with diet. I am going away again Friday for 2 weeks. Plan to join a gym while I am away and actually keep the momentum going.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday AM
60 Mins Elliptical (fasted)

----------


## RaginCajun

love to keep seeing your 60 min cardio! if ya don't mind me asking, what is your job profession? (you can PM me if ya want to keep it private) you seem to be all over the place over the past few months

----------


## bikeral

Whats up Ragin. Yea I am trying to make some progress now after slacking for a couple of months. Don't mind the question. I'm an IT Director in charge of data networks routers, switches, firewalls, etc. However all my travel this year has not been work related it has been all personal. Going to see the wife's family in Ecuador this trip. Hopefully while she is with her family I will be able to get away for a few hours a day to a gym and keep my momentum going.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Whats up Ragin. Yea I am trying to make some progress now after slacking for a couple of months. Don't mind the question. I'm an IT Director in charge of data networks routers, switches, firewalls, etc. However all my travel this year has not been work related *it has been all personal*. Going to see the wife's family in Ecuador this trip. Hopefully while she is with her family I will be able to get away for a few hours a day to a gym and keep my momentum going.



that's awesome! damn, i hate computers! haha!

----------


## bikeral

I hate computers too. Can't wait to retire and throw away the cell phone.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I hate computers too. Can't wait to retire and throw away the cell phone.


sometimes i feel that way! i wish i could go back in time and live in a period of where you had to live off the land! but, still have fake boobies!!!!!!! i love boobies!

----------


## bikeral

> sometimes i feel that way! i wish i could go back in time and live in a period of where you had to live off the land! but, still have fake boobies!!!!!!! * i love boobies!*


I'll have to second that.

----------


## bikeral

Thursday PM
Deads/Back/Biceps

----------


## --->>405<<---

> sometimes i feel that way! i wish i could go back in time and live in a period of where you had to live off the land! but, still have fake boobies!!!!!!! i love boobies!


фальшывы дурняў з усё ў парадку, але рэальнага бакланаў знаходзяцца там, дзе яго на!

----------


## bikeral

Right on bro me too.

----------


## bikeral

Friday AM  :7up: 
45 Mins Elliptical

----------


## --->>405<<---

whats up al! happy friday dude!  :Smilie:  now remember al the weekend is coming up. how many hrs cardio u dun this week al???  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Whats up bro. Happy Friday as well. Weekend is coming and I'm on a flight to Quito, Ecuador tonight. I'll be there for 2 weeks. I told my wife to let my mother in law know that all I eat is chicken breast and brown rice. She usually cooks great stuff for me every day but I am determined to stay on track during vacation. As soon as I get there I'll look for a gym and join. So I'm in for a 2 week challenge to stay on track while on vacation.

This week probably put in 5-6 hours of cardio. It was a light week.  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

dang al u do a lot of traveling man!

----------


## bikeral

This is it, after this trip it's training and diet... :Rant:

----------


## bikeral

Friday PM
Shoulders/Traps/Triceps
Was using smith machine for shoulder presses last few months.
Went back to barbell and dumbbells today and I think I'll stick with that.
Thats it no time for post cardio.

----------


## --->>405<<---

have fun Al! chek in dude!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

bye bye Al...just maintain and do as much cardio as u can for when u eat the good food  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

where's Al???

----------


## --->>405<<---

> where's Al???


he ought to be popping back in i would think before long.. its been 2 weeks

----------


## bikeral

> where's Al???





> he ought to be popping back in i would think before long.. its been 2 weeks


Hey guys thanks for looking out. Yes I am back. I was actually reading the boards last night trying to catch up on last 2 weeks. I did not have internet last 2 weeks. Guess I could have gone to wifi cafe but figured it would not kill me to be off computer a bit. Anyway good to be back.

----------


## bikeral

OK so vacation went well.
Arrived Saturday in Quito and Sunday morning scoped out a gym 2 blocks from where I was staying. Modern gym with plenty of new cardio machines, free weights, and resistance machines. Next stop was grocery store. Decided to just keep it really basic. Oatmeal and egg whites for breakfast. Chicken breast, brown rice and fresh broccoli for other meals. Out of 13 days in Quito I hit gym 9 days and was able to do about 4 2x days. Quito is at about 10000ft above see level. Been there 3 times in past 4 years and have not had issue with altitude before but I've never trained there before either. Cardio was no issue but first couple of weight training sessions I was getting headache when going heavy. Backed off a bit and after about 5 days I was OK. Made friends with the personal trainers, couple of Cuban brothers that were pretty huge.
Wish I could say it was perfect 2 weeks but it was vacation so there were plenty of cheat meals as well. I weighed in today at 205 which is about what I weighed when I left. I will take it though. Maintenance on vacation is something I've never been able to do. Anyway time to get serious again.

----------


## bikeral

OK so vacation went well.
Arrived Saturday in Quito and Sunday morning scoped out a gym 2 blocks from where I was staying. Modern gym with plenty of new cardio machines, free weights, and resistance machines. Next stop was grocery store. Decided to just keep it really basic. Oatmeal and egg whites for breakfast. Chicken breast, brown rice and fresh broccoli for other meals. Out of 13 days in Quito I hit gym 9 days and was able to do about 4 2x days. Quito is at about 10000ft above see level. Been there 3 times in past 4 years and have not had issue with altitude before but I've never trained there before either. Cardio was no issue but first couple of weight training sessions I was getting headache when going heavy. Backed off a bit and after about 5 days I was OK. Made friends with the personal trainers, couple of Cuban brothers that were pretty huge.
Wish I could say it was perfect 2 weeks but it was vacation so there were plenty of cheat meals as well. I weighed in today at 205 which is about what I weighed when I left. I will take it though. Maintenance on vacation is something I've never been able to do. Anyway time to get serious again.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> OK so vacation went well.
> Arrived Saturday in Quito and Sunday morning scoped out a gym 2 blocks from where I was staying. Modern gym with plenty of new cardio machines, free weights, and resistance machines. Next stop was grocery store. Decided to just keep it really basic. Oatmeal and egg whites for breakfast. Chicken breast, brown rice and fresh broccoli for other meals. Out of 13 days in Quito I hit gym 9 days and was able to do about 4 2x days. Quito is at about 10000ft above see level. Been there 3 times in past 4 years and have not had issue with altitude before but I've never trained there before either. Cardio was no issue but first couple of weight training sessions I was getting headache when going heavy. Backed off a bit and after about 5 days I was OK. Made friends with the personal trainers, couple of Cuban brothers that were pretty huge.
> Wish I could say it was perfect 2 weeks but it was vacation so there were plenty of cheat meals as well.* I weighed in today at 205* which is about what I weighed when I left. I will take it though. Maintenance on vacation is something I've never been able to do. Anyway time to get serious again.


good deal Al! congrats on ur discipline while vacationing! u and i are only 5lbs diff in weight!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> good deal Al! congrats on ur discipline while vacationing! u and i are only 5lbs diff in weight!


Thanks. Now I need to get my logging discipline back...

----------


## bikeral

Monday
AM 60 Mins elliptical
PM Chest/Biceps

Tuesday
AM nada
PM Legs/ 30 mins LIC
Cals 2149 F44/C170/P218

----------


## Times Roman

It's time!
I've got you booked in the ring with Apollo Creed.
Do us proud!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> OK so vacation went well.
> Arrived Saturday in Quito and Sunday morning scoped out a gym 2 blocks from where I was staying. Modern gym with plenty of new cardio machines, free weights, and resistance machines. Next stop was grocery store. Decided to just keep it really basic. Oatmeal and egg whites for breakfast. Chicken breast, brown rice and fresh broccoli for other meals. Out of 13 days in Quito I hit gym 9 days and was able to do about 4 2x days. Quito is at about 10000ft above see level. Been there 3 times in past 4 years and have not had issue with altitude before but I've never trained there before either. Cardio was no issue but first couple of weight training sessions I was getting headache when going heavy. Backed off a bit and after about 5 days I was OK. Made friends with the personal trainers, couple of Cuban brothers that were pretty huge.
> Wish I could say it was perfect 2 weeks but it was vacation so there were plenty of cheat meals as well. I weighed in today at 205 which* is about what I weighed when I left*. I will take it though. Maintenance on vacation is something I've never been able to do. Anyway time to get serious again.


Al...that is a huge win...2 weeks, with cheat meals on vacation aand the same weigh in - that's sucess the way i look at. 

you are a different person...first find a gym and then buy BB type food, cardio/training 9 out of 13 days...u are a changed man! wow...good deal AL!!!!

----------


## bikeral

> It's time!
> I've got you booked in the ring with Apollo Creed.
> Do us proud!


I am ready to take him on. Let me just take my Geritol first.

----------


## bikeral

> Al...that is a huge win...2 weeks, with cheat meals on vacation aand the same weigh in - that's sucess the way i look at. 
> 
> you are a different person...first find a gym and then buy BB type food, cardio/training 9 out of 13 days...u are a changed man! wow...good deal AL!!!!


Thanks GGR hope you are having a speedy recovery.

----------


## --->>405<<---

*al!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Decided to start cycle. Not sure to keep logging here or start cycle log.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Decided to start cycle. Not sure to keep logging here or start cycle log.


Well keeping it here would make it more convenient for me  :Wink:  LOL.. 

What r ur stats rite now?

----------


## bikeral

> *Well keeping it here would make it more convenient for me*  LOL.. 
> 
> 
> What r ur stats rite now?


I guess that settles it. I will keep it here.
6'1" 
204lbs
will get calipered tomorrow and getting blood/physical tomorrow as well

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I guess that settles it. I will keep it here.
> 6'1" 
> 204lbs
> *will get calipered tomorrow and getting blood/physical tomorrow as well*





1. LOL.. One of the things i like about u Al. Easy to get along with! 

2. Good idea on both calipers and blood work. U gonna get free test and E2 while ur at it?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I guess that settles it. I will keep it here.
> 6'1" 
> 204lbs
> will get calipered tomorrow and getting blood/physical tomorrow as well


did you have a blood test before u started your journey to a healthier AL???? amazing how the body responds to proper diet and exercise  :Smilie:

----------


## Times Roman

Street Vibes in a few weeks!

Make sure you are up to snuff armwrestling else you'll be buying all the drinks!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Street Vibes in a few weeks!
> 
> Make sure you are up to *snuff armwrestling* else you'll be buying all the drinks!!


do tell!

----------


## bikeral

> did you have a blood test before u started your journey to a healthier AL???? amazing how the body responds to proper diet and exercise


Blood tests today. Had test checked as well.



> Street Vibes in a few weeks!
> 
> Make sure you are up to snuff armwrestling else you'll be buying all the drinks!!


If I did not just get back from 2 weeks off I would be all over this. I have a bike in Vegas I can use so this would be nice get away.

----------


## bikeral

> [/B]
> 
> 
> 1. LOL.. One of the things i like about u Al. Easy to get along with! 
> 
> 2. Good idea on both calipers and blood work. *U gonna get free test and E2 while ur at it*?


Had test checked and answered the usual low libido etc questions. Will see how it goes. Doc actually seemed open to HRT if needed.
Will get calipered tonight. Also I weighed in at 206 on doctors scale.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Had test checked and answered the usual low libido etc questions. Will see how it goes. Doc actually seemed open to HRT if needed.
> Will get calipered tonight. Also* I weighed in at 206 on doctors scale*.


clothes and shoes?

i weighed 204 at the gym clothes and shoes.

----------


## Times Roman

> do tell!


one of the very few things I seem to brag about is arm wrestling. Only lost 3x. That was when i was younger. So now i just need to be careful, if i want to preserve that record, to only armwrestle skinny drunk guys that have a lot of cash at the bar! =)

----------


## bikeral

No clothes and shoes. The nurse wanted to see me naked  :Wink:  and the Doc wanted easy access for my prostate check.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Times Roman

> Blood tests today. Had test checked as well.
> 
> 
> If I did not just get back from 2 weeks off I would be all over this. I have a bike in Vegas I can use so this would be nice get away.


wait! you have a bike in vegas and in NY?

you like to spread it around a little bit there, huh Al? =)

----------


## Times Roman

> No clothes and shoes. *The nurse wanted to see me naked*  and the Doc wanted easy access for my prostate check.


was the nurse male or female? =)

----------


## bikeral

Nurse was female. But Doc was Male. Funny how they can keep a normal conversation while they stick their finger up your a$$. "So how is the wife doing, take a deep breath, ..." A bit weird since he lives near me and I've run into him at a local bar.

----------


## Back In Black

Those Frenchies seek him everywhere!

----------


## Times Roman

> Nurse was female. But Doc was Male. Funny how they can keep a normal conversation while they stick their finger up your a$$. "So how is the wife doing, take a deep breath, ..." A bit weird since he lives near me and I've run into him at a local bar.


two pieces of advice you can file where you feel apppropriate:

1) one hand on shoulder when checking prostate = OK. two hands on shoulders when checking prostate = NOT OK.

2) glove to come off hand first, BEFORE shaking hands goodbye.

----------


## --->>405<<---

2 weeks trips out of the country several times each summer, bike in vegas, bike in new york.. u looking for an assistant?  :Smilie:  LOL

----------


## bikeral

> wait! *you have a bike in vegas and in NY*?
> 
> you like to spread it around a little bit there, huh Al? =)


Missed this. No not mine. have a good friend that has 2 Harleys in Vegas. When he is in NY I loan him my second ride and I get reciprocal benefit when I am out west.

----------


## bikeral

> Those Frenchies seek him everywhere!


Stem! You are alive. Cheers mate. Hope all is well. Let me call off British intelligence, I've had them searching for you.

----------


## Back In Black

> Stem! You are alive. Cheers mate. Hope all is well. Let me call off British intelligence, I've had them searching for you.


Blimey! There's nowt intelligent about this Brit!

Good to see you are still here and moving forward  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> two pieces of advice you can file where you feel apppropriate:
> 
> 1) one hand on shoulder when checking prostate = OK. two hands on shoulders when checking prostate = NOT OK.
> 
> 2) glove to come off hand first, BEFORE shaking hands goodbye.


Missed this too... Noted but too late on advise. Should Doc thank me when he is done?




> Blimey! There's nowt intelligent about this Brit!
> 
> Good to see you are still here and moving forward


Still at it, finally ready to take next step.

----------


## bikeral

So I've been doing final prep.
Couple of notes

1. Think I've been doing too much cardio. Will do 30-40 mins post workout so I can be rested for weight training
2. With less cardio plan to just keep diet same cals but 40/40/20 to start for a week or 2
3. Gradually increase cals since BF is still a bit high want to keep it lean
4. Cycle will be test/deca cycle which guys here help me put together months ago

Thats it. The fun begins

----------


## --->>405<<---

This should be interesting to follow!

How much test?
How much deca ?
For how long?

----------


## RaginCajun

> So I've been doing final prep.
> Couple of notes
> 
> 1. Think I've been doing too much cardio. Will do 30-40 mins post workout so I can be rested for weight training
> 2. With less cardio plan to just keep diet same cals but 40/40/20 to start for a week or 2
> 3. Gradually increase cals since BF is still a bit high want to keep it lean
> 4. Cycle will be test/deca cycle which guys here help me put together months ago
> 
> Thats it. The fun begins


Your gonna be a beast!!!

----------


## bikeral

> This should be interesting to follow!
> 
> How much test?
> How much deca ?
> For how long?


Full details to follow.




> Your gonna be a beast!!!


Beast would be good. Stay tuned bro I will probably have questions as I go since this is my first real cycle.

----------


## bikeral

So here is plan. Did the first pin this AM.

weeks 1-14 Liquid aromasin 10mg EOD 
weeks 1-12 Test E 600mg
weeks 1-11 deca 250mg
weeks 7-12 dbol 15mg ED
weeks 1-13 HCG 250ui M-W-F
week 14 HCG 1000ui EOD
PCT nolva and clomid 6 weeks
100 50 50 50 25 25
40 40 20 20 20 20

----------


## RaginCajun

> So here is plan. Did the first pin this AM.
> 
> weeks 1-14 Liquid aromasin 10mg EOD 
> weeks 1-12 Test E 600mg
> weeks 1-11 deca 250mg
> weeks 7-12 dbol 15mg ED
> weeks 1-13 HCG 250ui M-W-F
> week 14 HCG 1000ui EOD
> PCT nolva and clomid 6 weeks
> ...


jealous!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

at what point do y'll decide diet and exercise alone is not gonna get u where u want to be???? 
or stated differently
when the spending $$$ on something other then food is required to reach a goal???

----------


## bikeral

> at what point do y'll decide diet and exercise alone is not gonna get u where u want to be???? 
> or stated differently
> when the spending $$$ on something other then food is required to reach a goal???


Don't know how to answer. $$$ is not an issue for me. I always trained natty when I was younger and had great results. After training hard for 3 years I believe my results are lacking due to lower hormone levels at my age. Just have that push mentality to do better. Not looking to impress the girls since I am very happily married. Too old to try to impress anyone but myself.

----------


## bikeral

Friday Day 1 of cycle
First pin AM
Delts/Traps/Tri PM
Cals 2222 F48/C193/P209

Saturday Day 2 of cycle
Rest day
Decided to actually rest on rest days so no cardio today
Plan to start just rotating 2:1 4 day split without regard to day of week and concentrate on lifting. 
Tomorrow I plan to do Chest/Biceps instead of off.
If I start feeling good may go to 3 day split 3:1 and see how that goes.

----------


## RaginCajun

In about a month, you will feel totally different! Can't wait to see where you take this. Check out the 3 day split i posted in my thread. Cheers

----------


## --->>405<<---

> So here is plan. Did the first pin this AM.
> 
> weeks 1-14 Liquid aromasin 10mg EOD 
> weeks 1-12 Test E 600mg
> weeks 1-11 deca 250mg
> weeks 7-12 dbol 15mg ED
> weeks 1-13 HCG 250ui M-W-F
> week 14 HCG 1000ui EOD
> PCT nolva and clomid 6 weeks
> ...


hear ya Al! this is ur first cycle rite?




> Friday Day 1 of cycle
> First pin AM
> Delts/Traps/Tri PM
> Cals 2222 F48/C193/P209
> 
> Saturday Day 2 of cycle
> Rest day
> Decided to actually rest on rest days so no cardio today
> Plan to start just rotating 2:1 4 day split without regard to day of week and concentrate on lifting. 
> ...


hey al did i miss somewhere ur diet for this cycle?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Don't know how to answer. $$$ is not an issue for me. I always trained natty when I was younger and had great results. After training hard for 3 years I believe my results are lacking due to lower hormone levels at my age. Just have that push mentality to do better. Not looking to impress the girls since I am very happily married. Too old to try to impress anyone but myself.


i have been comtemplating use of helpers for myself cuz i feel stalled - which is why I asked. some folks throw $$$ at supplements right away and u did the workout and diet plan first. i hope i didn't come across as rude  :0icon Ohmygod:

----------


## bikeral

> In about a month, you will feel totally different! Can't wait to see where you take this. Check out the 3 day split i posted in my thread. Cheers


Sounds good, I will check out that split.




> hear ya Al! this is ur first cycle rite?


I did one about 2 years ago at around 250lbs and only a few months back in training. Injured and aborted. I consider this first cycle with any knowledge and prep.




> hey al did i miss somewhere ur diet for this cycle?


First 1-2 weeks will continue my cut diet the increase cals 200-300 to daily cals until needed. 40/40/20 split. Plan to keep it really lean. I will post full diet again since it may be a few pages back.




> i have been comtemplating use of helpers for myself cuz i feel stalled - which is why I asked. some folks throw $$$ at supplements right away and u did the workout and diet plan first. i hope i didn't come across as rude


GGR, Anything you ask is fine by me. You are A+ in my book.  :Wink/Grin: 
Tried to answer honestly as it is really a complex question as to why we do this. Kinda like why does someone climb the highest peaks when they know there is a chance of death. Some of us are just not happy without pushing limits even though we know it may be dangerous, cost money etc...

----------


## bikeral

Day 3 Sunday
OK last night already went off diet a bit. Went out to dinner with friends. At least no drinking and no butter. Kept meal to veal dish, salad, half my pasta side, 3 baked clams and drank only water and coffee.

Decided to do 60 mins fasted cardio this morning to balance the extra fat/calories. 

Cooking for week now and will do Chest/Biceps tonight.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey al i didnt see u answer my question about ur diet on this cycle???

----------


## bikeral

> hey al i didnt see u answer my question about ur diet on this cycle???


Post 960

Weeks 1-2 stay on cut diet
then add 300 cals/day per week till I hit sweet spot.

So start 2200-2400/day weeks 1-2 
week 3 2500-2700/day
week 4 2800-3000/day
week 5 3100-3300/day

If I am gaining fat will reduce if not will keep adding cals.

Will stick to 40/40/20 macros

Protein chicken breast, egg whites, lean ground beef
carbs oatmeal, brown rice, potatoes
fat olive oil, almond milk, whatever trace amounts in my proteins

What do you think? Need to keep it lean.

----------


## --->>405<<---

sounds like a decent plan. ideally (and its a little late for this  :Smilie: ) when going from a cut to a bulk its good to run maintenance for 2 weeks. i suppose its not too late. what u could do is jump to maintenance now and run it for 2 weeks. then implement ur bulk maybe a bit more aggressively (or not if u prefer). 

reason being when cutting the body is deprived of cals and a bunch of hormonal and other changes (too complicated for me to grasp at this point take place). 2 weeks of maintenance should help to correct this and may be better than what ur plan is. its what lyle macdonald recommends when transitioning from bulk to cut. and going to maintenance will act somewhat the way u want it to anyways cuz u will be eating more..

whatcha think?

----------


## bikeral

> sounds like a decent plan. ideally (and its a little late for this ) when going from a cut to a bulk its good to run maintenance for 2 weeks. i suppose its not too late. what u could do is jump to maintenance now and run it for 2 weeks. then implement ur bulk maybe a bit more aggressively (or not if u prefer). 
> 
> reason being when cutting the body is deprived of cals and a bunch of hormonal and other changes (too complicated for me to grasp at this point take place). 2 weeks of maintenance should help to correct this and may be better than what ur plan is. its what lyle macdonald recommends when transitioning from bulk to cut. and going to maintenance will act somewhat the way u want it to anyways cuz u will be eating more..
> 
> whatcha think?


I was thinking along those lines but figured it takes 3-4 weeks for long esters to kick in so I figured 1-2 weeks stay on cut, then next 1-2 weeks around maintenance then rest of cycle increase to bulk calorie numbers. I just do not want to gain any fat and I really gain it easy when there are surplus cals.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I was thinking along those lines but figured it takes 3-4 weeks for long esters to kick in so I figured 1-2 weeks stay on cut, then next 1-2 weeks around maintenance then rest of cycle increase to bulk calorie numbers.* I just do not want to gain any fat* and I really gain it easy when there are surplus cals.


pretty much impossible not to do IMO. this is why we start our bulks/cycles 10% IMO  :Smilie: 

im no expert in cycling but i would think the hormonal changes start taking place earlier than 4 weeks and thats just how long before u start seeing and feeling results. just a hunch  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> pretty much impossible not to do IMO. this is why we start our bulks/cycles 10% IMO 
> 
> im no expert in cycling but i would think the hormonal changes start taking place earlier than 4 weeks and thats just how long before u start seeing and feeling results. just a hunch


I am with you. I know I will gain fat, just want to keep it to a minimum. Also know it would have been best to wait until I was down to 10-12% BF. However for many reasons this was the best/only time for me so now I will just work hard to make the best of it.

Sooo... Ya think it would be better to run maintenance for first 2 weeks and then go into bulking cals?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I am with you. I know I will gain fat, just want to keep it to a minimum. Also know it would have been best to wait until I was down to 10-12% BF. However for many reasons this was the best/only time for me so now I will just work hard to make the best of it.
> 
> Sooo... *Ya think it would be better to run maintenance for first 2 weeks and then go into bulking cals?*


Lyle MacDonald thinks itd be best to run maintenance for 2 weeks and then start bulk. i concur..  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

OK. You know I respect your opinion.

204lbs 16%BF = 171lbs LBM*15 = 2570 cals 40/40/20 first 2 weeks

----------


## --->>405<<---

> OK. You know I respect your opinion.
> 
> 204lbs 16%BF = 171lbs LBM*15 = 2570 cals 40/40/20 first 2 weeks


i appreciate that and encourage u to seek advice from others! just telling u what i learned reading lyle stuff. 

2570 is it and id roll with it.. how long have u been cutting and what cals were u cutting at?

----------


## bikeral

Been cutting since Mar 1st at 2200-2400 cals heavy cardio For the most part I will be doing only post workout cardio 30-45mins. No AM fasted cardio during bulk.

----------


## bikeral

If you want to be technical I've been cutting for 3 years since I started at 282lbs.

----------


## --->>405<<---

from 2200-2400 to 2600 is no big jump man.. run 2570 or 2600 at 40/40/20 for 2 weeks then start ur bulk dude!

----------


## bikeral

Day 3 Sunday workout Chest/Biceps

30 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## bikeral

> from 2200-2400 to 2600 is no big jump man.. run 2570 or 2600 at 40/40/20 for 2 weeks then start ur bulk dude!


Sounds good dude. Believe me, I have no problem with eating more  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Sounds good dude. Believe me, I have no problem with eating more


im with u! i dont understand some guys on here that have a hard time eating...

----------


## bikeral

Day 4 Monday


Diet
Meal 1
8 egg whites
1 cup potatoes
coffee half/half 
Cals 384 P34/C34/F10

Meal 2
6oz chicken breast
.75 cup brown rice
.5 cup veggies
Cals 468 P48/C40/F5

Meal 3
4oz 93% lean ground beef
.75 cup brown rice
Cals 401 P37/C34/F12

Meal 4
Sames as meal 2
Cals 468 P48/C40/F5

Meal 5
2 scoops Whey
1 cup oats
Cals 546 P56/C60/F9

Also had a Pure protein bar at 200 cals P20/C16/F6


Totals 2467 P243/C224/F47

I will add some cottage cheese or maybe a bit more oats to Meal 5 to make my macros. This is my everyday meal plan. Will just make bigger portions to add calories.

----------


## --->>405<<---

looks pretty good. unsure about the pure protein bar carb wise and the half and half? i suppose a little wont hurt?  :Wink: 

u dont like the sugar free creamer??

IMO ud fare better to have pre wo and pwo being heavier carb and drop the carbs from meal 5 to be safe. may not make a diff but it mite..

this is assuming meal 5 isnt ur pwo meal..

----------


## milky01623

Hey Al looks like you've got your cycle and diet pretty well sorted and having the guys to on here to help and guide you can only be a positive.
Are you going to start a new thread or continue on this one the reason I ask is that you're about the same bf and weight as me and I want to follow your progress 
Man your gonna be huge all the best and good luck on your journey 
As soon as I know where your threads gonna be I'm gonna sub
Cheers milky

----------


## bikeral

> looks pretty good. unsure about the pure protein bar carb wise and the half and half? i suppose a little wont hurt? 
> u dont like the sugar free creamer??
> 
> IMO ud fare better to have pre wo and pwo being heavier carb and drop the carbs from meal 5 to be safe. may not make a diff but it mite..
> 
> this is assuming meal 5 isnt ur pwo meal..


I have the creamer on my desk at work. Just don't use it  :Wink: 
At home on weekends I use unsweetened almond milk.

Meal 5 is PWO, I workout at 6PM and get home about 7:30PM for Meal 5

Thanks for having a look.

----------


## bikeral

> Hey Al looks like you've got your cycle and diet pretty well sorted and having the guys to on here to help and guide you can only be a positive.
> Are you going to start a new thread or continue on this one the reason I ask is that you're about the same bf and weight as me and I want to follow your progress 
> Man your gonna be huge all the best and good luck on your journey 
> As soon as I know where your threads gonna be I'm gonna sub
> Cheers milky


Hey milk thanks for stopping by. I will just continue my log here so it's convenient for >>405<<, if he leaves the nutrition section for too long he gets lost.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> hey milk thanks for stopping by. I will just continue my log here so it's convenient for >>405<<, if he leaves the nutrition section for too long he gets lost.


lol ...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I was thinking along those lines but figured it takes 3-4 weeks for long esters to kick in so I figured 1-2 weeks stay on cut, then next 1-2 weeks around maintenance then rest of cycle increase to bulk calorie numbers. *I just do not want to gain any fat and I really gain it easy when there are surplus cals*.


i am the same way...and i see OP eat crapola all day long...few bites of protein amongst carbs and fat all day long....but i am not a hater  :Smilie:  life if not fair  :Tear: 

message to 405...i get lost in other forums too so Al, u just stay put LOL

----------


## bikeral

> lol ...


 :Wink: 



> i am the same way...and i see OP eat crapola all day long...few bites of protein amongst carbs and fat all day long....but i am not a hater  life if not fair 
> 
> message to 405...i get lost in other forums too so Al, u just stay put LOL


As long as there is no issue with the board the log will stay here. Technically it is still diet log, just threw in some AAS into the mix.

----------


## bikeral

Yesterday Day 4 Hit macros/Cals as planned

Did Quads/Hams/Calfs + 30 mins light elliptical

Will start posting complete workout sets/reps/weight. 

Today Day 5 Tuesday
Off day -- It will be hard to resist temptation to just go in gym and do 30-60 mins cardio tonight. I know its crazy.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yesterday Day 4 Hit macros/Cals as planned
> 
> Did Quads/Hams/Calfs + 30 mins light elliptical
> 
> Will start posting complete workout sets/reps/weight. 
> 
> Today Day 5 Tuesday
> Off day -- *It will be hard to resist temptation to just go in gym and do 30-60 mins cardio tonight. I know its crazy*.


i know what you mean and i am striving to be like that once again

----------


## bikeral

> i know what you mean and i am striving to be like that once again


I've been reading your log. Looks like you have been back on track. Keep at it bro.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 5*

Diet
Meal 1
8 egg whites
1 cup potatoes
coffee half/half (Just a small bit)
Cals 351 P34/C33/F7

Meal 2
6oz chicken breast
.75 cup brown rice
.5 cup veggies
Cals 468 P48/C40/F5

Meal 3
6oz chicken breast
.75 cup brown rice
.5 cup veggies
Cals 468 P48/C40/F5

Meal 4
6.4oz tuna in water
light mayo
Cals 277 P42/C2/F12

Meal 5 -- At 4:30PM
4oz 93% lean ground beef
.75 cup brown rice
Cals 401 P37/C34/F12

Totals would be Cals 1965/P209/C149/F40

I have another meal planned at 7:00PM but since I am not training tonight not sure if I should eat.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Day 5*
> 
> Totals would be Cals 1965/P209/C149/F40
> 
> I have another meal planned at 7:00PM but since I am not training tonight not sure if I should eat.


hey al im no expert but rite now the purpose of eating at maintenance is to restore what has been lost and hormonal changes that have taken place due to being in a deficit for a long time. IMO u should eat at maintenance to give ur body a chance to recover and make the shifts it needs to make before shifting into a bulking diet. 

once on the bulk if u wanna revisit adjusting cals based on activity then u can give it another look.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

OK then if you insist  :Wink/Grin: 

Finished out day with following cals/macros need to work on matching protein and carbs a bit closer.

Cals 2565/P269/C197/F58

----------


## --->>405<<---

drop some meat and add some oatmeal!  :1laugh:

----------


## bikeral

*Day 6*

Diet today same as yesterday with some tweaks to get macros in line. (A bit more oats and took out tuna)

Cals 2604/P241/C237/F58

Tonight Deads/Back/Biceps

Nothing really noticeable yet as far as cycle. Perhaps a bit hornier and feeling good in general. However very subtle and may be in my mind.

----------


## bikeral

Workout today

Deadlifts
85x15 Don't laugh I'm old
135x15
185x10
225x7
275x2
225x5

Close grip pullups
4 sets to failure

Wide grip pull down
110x15
130x12
150x12
170x10
190x8
210x6

Close grip cable row
110x15
130x12
150x10
170x8
190x6

Dumbbell curls
25x20
35x10
40x8
40x8 strip down 30x4

EZ-bar curl
40x20
75x10
85x8
95x4

35 mins elliptical

Finished day with cals and macros exactly as planned above

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work al!

----------


## bikeral

*Day 7*

Big breakfast today cause I am getting hungry.

1.5 cups cooked oatmeal in water
8 egg whites
1 cup potatoes
1 scoop whey blended in oatmeal
cup coffee (black) Playtime is over

Cals 656/P66/C77/F10

Tonight Delts/Traps/Triceps

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Day 7*
> 
> Big breakfast today cause *I am getting hungry*.
> 
> 1.5 cups cooked oatmeal in water
> 8 egg whites
> 1 cup potatoes
> 1 scoop whey blended in oatmeal
> cup coffee (black) Playtime is over
> ...


hungry as in hungrier than usual? as in u think the test is kikn in ur appetite?  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Could be. I've removed the last 2 small infractions (half/half in coffee and protein bar) and replaced with more oats and whey. I am eating 400-500 more calories than usual which should be my maintenance calories but still have good appetite. I do believe it is slowly kicking in. Although my lifts are still about the same as they have been before cycle start I can feel minor differences which include overall good feeling, increased libido and appetite.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Could be. I've removed the last 2 small infractions (half/half in coffee and protein bar) and replaced with more oats and whey. I am eating 400-500 more calories than usual which should be my maintenance calories but still have good appetite. I do believe it is slowly kicking in. Although my lifts are still about the same as they have been before cycle start I can feel minor differences which include overall good feeling, increased libido and appetite.


awesome! this is gonna be cool to follow as im planning a cycle sometime this winter more than likely.

----------


## bikeral

I'll try to update all the details. Hope it helps.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'll try to update all the details. Hope it helps.


cool..

----------


## Back In Black

> Could be. I've removed the last 2 small infractions (half/half in coffee and protein bar) and replaced with more oats and whey. I am eating 400-500 more calories than usual which should be my maintenance calories but still have good appetite. I do believe it is slowly kicking in. Although my lifts are still about the same as they have been before cycle start I can feel minor differences which include overall good feeling, increased libido and appetite.


This sounds just about perfect. Nice to eat again, isn't it?!

Did you post pics recently that I missed?

----------


## bikeral

Hey stem. Yes it is nice to eat again. Looking forward to eating more.  :Wink/Grin: 

Just like you to be asking for my pics. I bet you will want them with my shirt off. haha

I guess it would be best for results tracking if I took a few pics now. Will do so and post.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 7 continued*

Diet as planned Cals 2570/P245/C251/F50

Training Delts/traps/triceps

Smith shoulder press
50x20
50x20
90x15
140x7
140x5
120x7
125x6
125x6

Dumbbell shoulder press
50x12
60x7
60x7

Bent over lateral raises
17.5x20
20x18
25x14
35x10
35x9

Hammer shrugs
90x25
140x20
190x18
240x14
290x10
290x10

V bar pushdoen
100x30
130x20
150x15
150x128130x4x110x4

Rope extension
90x25
100x12
110x8
120x6x90x5x70x6

----------


## GirlyGymRat

u know the saying inthe lounge....pics or it didn't happen but *the saying in the nutrition forum is pics or it DOESN'T happen!*  

i really like this....gosh...i surprise myself sometimes  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

*Day 8*

Weigh in after 1 week. Starting weight 204lbs Today weight 209.6lbs. gained 5.6lbs (And this is at strict maintenance calories 40/40/20)

I have started Creatine 5grams/day 5 days ago so perhaps some water retention. 

Diet will be exactly as yesterday. Off day at gym but I think I'll go in and do cardio tonight. 5.6 lbs is way more than I'd like to gain each week.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Day 8*
> 
> Weigh in after 1 week. Starting weight 204lbs Today weight 209.6lbs. gained 5.6lbs (And this is at strict maintenance calories 40/40/20)
> 
> I have started Creatine 5grams/day 5 days ago so perhaps some water retention. 
> 
> Diet will be exactly as yesterday. Off day at gym but I think I'll go in and do cardio tonight. 5.6 lbs is way more than I'd like to gain each week.


im assuming ur weighing n empty stomach first thing in the am? 

prob water. were u on low carbs before? running low carbs all the time for myself when i introduce moderate amt of carbs back in i always gain weight..

the creatine can cause u to hold water too.

----------


## Times Roman

alright mates!

time to get out of the sauna and hit the stationary bikes again!! =)

----------


## RaginCajun

> im assuming ur weighing n empty stomach first thing in the am?
> 
> prob water. were u on low carbs before? running low carbs all the time for myself when i introduce moderate amt of carbs back in i always gain weight..
> 
> the creatine can cause u to hold water too.


Same here. I think it is water so go catch a sweat!

----------


## bikeral

> im assuming ur weighing n empty stomach first thing in the am? 
> 
> prob water. were u on low carbs before? running low carbs all the time for myself when i introduce moderate amt of carbs back in i always gain weight..
> 
> the creatine can cause u to hold water too.


Weigh in first thing in AM, was not on low carb diet before. No big, at this rate I'll be 265 in 12 weeks.




> alright mates!
> 
> time to get out of the sauna and hit the stationary bikes again!! =)


Let's get to it 3hrs on the bikes then back in the sauna  :Chairshot: 




> Same here. I think it is water so go catch a sweat!


Did 60 mins elliptical last night. We will see how it goes.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 9*
1.5 servings protein pancakes for 2 combined meals. Only used 1 cup cottage cheese to cut down cals a bit.

Cals 908 P76/C124/F13 weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Chest/Biceps in a couple hours

----------


## bikeral

*Day 9 Workout*

Chest
Hammer incline press
50x20
90x18
140x15
180x11
230x5
230x4
200x6
200x6

Decline smith press
50x20
140x12
180x5
180x4
180x4 strip 90xfail

Dumbbell flat flys
40x15
50x9
55x6
55x6 strip 45x5

Biceps
Dumbbell curls
20x20
35x12
45x8
50x6
35x10

EzBar Cur
55x15
65x12
85x8
95x4 strip 55x8

40 mins elliptical

----------


## bikeral

60 mins elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

Now you def can have your cigar!

Nice workout!

----------


## bikeral

> Now you def can have your cigar!
> 
> Nice workout!


That was the easy one. Today its legs  :Tear:

----------


## bikeral

*Day 10*

AM 60 mins fasted elliptical

Diet sticking with maintenance another week 2600 cals 40/40/20

Legs tonight

----------


## --->>405<<---

Al have u considered ur macros and everything for this bulk?

----------


## bikeral

Well from what I've been reading during bulking since you are getting plenty of cals you do not need as much protein so plan is to up carbs.

At 3000 cals my planned next step I'd do C45%/P35%/F20% C337/P262/F66 grams

What do you think? Maybe run that for a couple weeks and see results? I have 1 more week at maintenance 40/40/20

----------


## Back In Black

That looks good to me mate. Just need to adjust according to the (un)acceptable results.

It's true, carbs are protein sparing, so no need to up that macro.

Keep on it dude!

----------


## bikeral

> That looks good to me mate. Just need to adjust according to the (un)acceptable results.
> 
> It's true, carbs are protein sparing, so no need to up that macro.
> 
> Keep on it dude!


Thanks stem sounds good.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 10 workout*

Legs

V Squat
90x20
180x20
270x20
450x20
630x18
720x15
720x15
720x15

Kneeling leg curl
25x20
50x20
70x17
90x12
90x12
95x8x70x5

Nautilus leg press superset calf extension
180x30 calf 180x40
240x30 calf 240x40
300x30 calf 300x40
360x27 calf 360x40
400x17 calf 400x30
480x8

Planned to do a bit more calves and hams but I am wiped.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 11*

Nothing to report. Completely off no cardio.

Diet maintenance calories.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *Day 11*
> 
> Nothing to report. Completely off no cardio.
> 
> Diet maintenance calories.


 and u love CARDIO!!!!

r u going to be increasing the P and reducing the C in your macro split?

----------


## RaginCajun

> OK so here is a pic just so we can see if I make any progress on this cycle.
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126640"/>


Lookin good for a man half a century younger than TR!

----------


## bikeral

> and u love CARDIO!!!!
> 
> r u going to be increasing the P and reducing the C in your macro split?


Hey GGR, Hope all is well. Plan to up carbs and keep protein about the same. Will see how that goes.




> Lookin good for a man half a century younger than TR!


Thanks. Still fat but working on it.

----------


## Back In Black

I'm quite excited about this mate. Seeing what one of old boys, with a sensible head on his shoulders, can get out a cycle.

How's the water retention? Anything to do with the test? Your AI dosage about right?

----------


## --->>405<<---

how old r u now al?

----------


## bikeral

> I'm quite excited about this mate. Seeing what one of old boys, with a sensible head on his shoulders, can get out a cycle.
> 
> How's the water retention? Anything to do with the test? Your AI dosage about right?


Water retention in check. I think the AI dose is right on. If see any signs of gyno or water retention may increase to 12.5 EOD.
Libido is through the roof. A bit annoying at times. (getting wood on elliptical)
Last week strength was about even with pre cycle. Will keep recording my workouts to see how that goes. 




> how old r u now al?


47

----------


## bikeral

> I'm quite excited about this mate. Seeing what one of old boys, *with a sensible head on his shoulders*, can get out a cycle.
> 
> How's the water retention? Anything to do with the test? Your AI dosage about right?


Oh and... Not sure about that. Been here long enough to know I should not be on cycle while I am still this fat.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 12* (Yesterday) Workout

Deads/back/biceps

Deads
Barx20
95x15
135x15
185x12
225x8
245x6
275x3
225x6

Wide grip pulldown
90x20
130x12
150x12
170x12
190x10
210x8
230x5x150x6

Close grip cable row
110x15
130x12
150x12
170x10
190x8
190x7x150x6

Close grip pull ups
4 sets to failure

Dumbbell curls
20x20
30x12
35x10
40x8

EzBar Curl
40x25
50x16
50x16
50x14
40x20

60 mins Incline treadmill

----------


## RaginCajun

tearing it up it see!

----------


## --->>405<<---

wont be long u can increase cals a bit  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> tearing it up it see!


Hell yea. One thing about being on cycle. Focus is 100%. Want to get the most out of it. Still not feeling strength gains, hopefully in another week it will kick in.




> wont be long u can increase cals a bit


Yep, weighed in at 210 today. This week pretty much stayed constant at maintenance. Friday I up calories to 3100 and see how that works.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

very interesting read. btw, you look better than the 30 yo in my office. seriously!

----------


## bikeral

> very interesting read. btw, you look better than the 30 yo in my office. seriously!


I really appreciate that GGR. All these 10% and below BF guys are making me feel fat.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

*Day 13*

Man, almost did not make it to gym. Got home at 5:30PM and my new grill was delivered...

Lets see go to gym or put this bad boy together. Like a kid with a new toy I could not resist and put it together. Took me 3 hrs. Finished at 8:30PM and decided to drag myself to gym. Here is pick of new toy. 900 square inches of cooking space, 6 burners including a searing burner.



Delts/traps/tri

Hammer shoulder press
50x20
90x20
180x12
230x7
250x5
270x3
230x6
230x4x180x4

Smith Upright rows
50x15
70x12
90x8
110x5
110x5x70x7

Bent over lateral raises
20x20
25x15
30x12
40x9
40x9

Smith barbell shrugs
70x20
90x20
180x12
230x7
180x6

Hammer shrugs
180x16
230x12
280x8
280x10

Skull crush superset close grip press
55x20x20
65x15x15
75x12x12
85x10x10
85x10x10

V bar pushdown
130x20
140x15
150x12

----------


## bikeral

*Day 14 (Yesterday) Off*

*Day 15* 

Plan to up cals to 3100 starting today
Today chest/biceps

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Day 14 (Yesterday) Off*
> 
> *Day 15* 
> 
> Plan to up cals to 3100 starting today
> Today chest/biceps


u should enjoy that al. also should be seeing some strength gains in the not too distant future!

----------


## bikeral

> u should enjoy that al. also should be seeing some strength gains in the not too distant future!


I am glad I logged my workouts. Should be able to see when strength starts gaining.

Also must add the boys are shrinking  :Tear:  The HCG I bought must be bunk. I tested it with an EPT yesterday and had no reading. Need to scramble now to try and get real HCG.

----------


## --->>405<<---

uh oh! dont want that !

----------


## bikeral

> uh oh! dont want that !


No, that is not good.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 15*
OK the fun begins

Cals 3070/P281/C333/F57 close to plan which was 3100 P271/C348/F69 on a P/C/F 35/45/20
I'll need to tweak a bit. Need better planning as I am not yet used to eating this much and planning that much food. This weekend I'll sort out the week. Keep the staples and add more...

Workout Chest/Biceps

Hammer incline press
90x15
90x15
140x15
180x12
230x6
250x4
230x5
200x10
200x6x180x2x140x5

Decline smith press
50x15
90x15
140x13
180x5
180x5
180x4
180x8x90x15

Flat dumbbell flys
45x14
50x10
55x7
60x6
60x4x50x2

Dumbbell curls
20x20
30x12
35x10
45x8
45x8

Preacher curls
45x25
55x18
65x9
65x9
75x6
75x4
65x7x55x8

----------


## bikeral

*Day 16 212lbs Up 8lbs*

Things going well. Gained 8lbs and waist has not changed.

I noticed now that I am not hungry all the time the desire for cheat meals is gone. Life is good.
Meant to make some protein pancakes this morning but was too lazy so I had one of my ready made meals of chicken/rice/veggies. Having same now. Will have too up next couple meals cause I am behind 1 meal.

Legs today. Intensity in gym is high and it is wiping me out even without all the cardio. No significant strength gains yet.
However much less soreness especially in legs. Will see if I can kill them today.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 16 Workout Legs*

OK all I can say is if I can walk in 2 days I'm doing something wrong.

Legs

V Squat
90x25
270x20
450x20

Squats
65x20
135x20
185x15
225x12
275x10
315x8
315x8
225x15
225x15x135x20

Stiff leg deads
Barx20
95x20
135x12
185x8
185x8

Kneeling leg curl
50x20
70x15
90x12
110x8x70x12

Seated calf extension
110x35
190x30
270x25
310x20
330x15 strip down fail fail fail

Seated calf raise
90x35
135x25
160x17 strip strip fail fail

Leg extension
50x40
70x25
90x20
110x19
130x11x90x7

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *Day 16 212lbs Up 8lbs*
> 
> *Things going well. Gained 8lbs and waist has not changed.*
> 
> *I noticed now that I am not hungry all the time the desire for cheat meals is gone. Life is good.
> *Meant to make some protein pancakes this morning but was too lazy so I had one of my ready made meals of chicken/rice/veggies. Having same now. Will have too up next couple meals cause I am behind 1 meal.
> 
> Legs today. Intensity in gym is high and it is wiping me out even without all the cardio. No significant strength gains yet.
> However much less soreness especially in legs. Will see if I can kill them today.


Sounds awesome Al!

----------


## milky01623

Seems like your tearing it up al lol
Shame about the boys mine went about 3 weeks ago damn trt gel

----------


## bikeral

> Sounds awesome Al!


Thanks GGR



> Seems like your tearing it up al lol
> Shame about the boys mine went about 3 weeks ago damn trt gel


I think the boys are on a comeback. Will post updates. I had some other HCG which I thought was bunk cause it came in liquid form. I'm 2 pins in to it since Thursday and I believe the boys are on a comeback.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Seems like your tearing it up al lol
> Shame about the boys mine went about 3 weeks ago damn trt gel


*dude! get some hcg man!*

----------


## bikeral

> *dude! get some hcg man!*


I bought some but it must be bunk. I am trying another brand I have and it seems to be working. We will see.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 17 OFF*

Day off. Just had 1.7 batches of protein blueberry pancakes. Made 2 batches but my wife had 6 pancakes and the dogs got 1 so around 1.7 sounded good.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Day 17 OFF*
> 
> Day off. Just had 1.7 batches of protein blueberry pancakes. Made 2 batches but my wife had 6 pancakes and the dogs got 1 so around 1.7 sounded good.


LOL.. dont ya love bulking al??  :Wink: 

what kinda syrup u using?

----------


## bikeral

> LOL.. dont ya love bulking al?? 
> 
> what kinda syrup u using?


Dude I don't know if its the Test or the eating more or maybe a mixture of both.

All I know is I am one happy camper these days.

I am using Careys sugar free. Been looking for Mrs Butterworth sugar free but have not run into it yet.
I use the Dole frozen blueberries. awesome!

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL.. enjoy bro!

try not to go too crazy cuz u will have to cut!  :Smilie: 

its tuff transitioning from a bulk to a cut.

----------


## bikeral

^^^^ Probably will be 6 months before I'm cutting so yes I will keep it in check.

Yesterday went off diet for first time. Crazy desert bar at a baptism I went to. All control went out the door.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 18* 

Changing routine today doing Delts/Traps/Triceps

Was doing this:
Chest/Biceps
Legs
Off
Deads/Back/Biceps
Delts/Traps/Tri
Off
repeat

Having only 1 day between Delts/Triceps and Chest was not optimal. I used to have 2 days between delts and chest which seemed to work well.

Going to make slight change and see how it goes

Chest/Biceps
Legs
Off
Delts/Traps/Tri
Deads/Back
Off
Repeat

Will see how that goes.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Dude I don't know if its the Test or the eating more or maybe a mixture of both.
> 
> *All I know is I am one happy camper these days.*
> 
> I am using Careys sugar free. Been looking for Mrs Butterworth sugar free but have not run into it yet.
> I use the Dole frozen blueberries. awesome!


it's all about the pancakes and sugar free syrup! hahahaha.

----------


## bikeral

haha it could be. I love those pancakes. Eat a really great meal that feels like a cheat meal but still hit macros.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 18 Workout*

Was not feeling it today. Probably the poor food I had yesterday.

Delts/trap/tri

Hammer shoulder press
50x20
90x20
140x12
180x12
230x8
280x2
250x3
230x5
230x5x180x4x140x6

Incline rear delt row
25x20
45x12
70x12
90x9
115x6
115x7
115x5x90xfailx70xfail

Front raise/Lateral raise superset
15x10x10
20x10x9
25x5x4
25x5x20x4

BB shrugs
135x15
185x11
225x5

DB shrugs
65x15
85x13
95x11
105x6x95x5x85x4

V bar pushdown
90x20
130x20
150x18
150x11
150x11
150x12

DB kickback
20x15
30x12
30x12

----------


## Times Roman

Hey Al,
Just back from Street Vibes. As always, Virginia City is ground zero for women that like to show their boobs. Definately satiated my annual thirst for unbridled booby viewing. Kicked ass playing cards in the room with some other friends. Up over $50. I don't play against the Casino since i don't like the odds. On the way back, I80 at Sacto was a parkling lot. bumper to bumper, stopped traffic. Ended up having to split lanes with the woman on the back. She doesn't appreciate it, but the only two other options is let my harley go through shut down mode with a possible engine seizure, OR go find a place to wait for several hours until the traffic clears.
Two seperate times my oil line sprung a leak at my aftermarket oil cooler. Luckily i had extra hose (always be prepared) and was back on the road with minimal down time. The evenings were filled with "Mas Tequila" nights in the room, and heavy distribution and consumption of tequila shots was observed. Rumor has it I killed off most the first botttle the first night. Luckily we had a second bottle at the ready.

All in all, it was a great time.

----------


## bikeral

> Hey Al,
> Just back from Street Vibes. As always, Virginia City is ground zero for women that like to show their boobs. Definately satiated my annual thirst for unbridled booby viewing. Kicked ass playing cards in the room with some other friends. Up over $50. I don't play against the Casino since i don't like the odds. On the way back, I80 at Sacto was a parkling lot. bumper to bumper, stopped traffic. Ended up having to split lanes with the woman on the back. She doesn't appreciate it, but the only two other options is let my harley go through shut down mode with a possible engine seizure, OR go find a place to wait for several hours until the traffic clears.
> Two seperate times my oil line sprung a leak at my aftermarket oil cooler. Luckily i had extra hose (always be prepared) and was back on the road with minimal down time. The evenings were filled with "Mas Tequila" nights in the room, and heavy distribution and consumption of tequila shots was observed. Rumor has it I killed off most the first botttle the first night. Luckily we had a second bottle at the ready.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time.


Hey TR sounds like you had a good time as expected. Glad you made it home safe. You need a couple of minor mechanicals on the road to add to the story. 
As long as you're prepared no big. I've had to white line in Cali myself more than once. Thought it was legal out there. It's not in NY.

Welcome back. We miss your 300 daily posts, you've been slacking.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 19*

Couple of days ago I had a slight tingle sensation in my right pec. I upped the aromasin to 12.5mg that day and its gone. I am back down to 10mg EOD as I do not want E too low.
The boys seem to be back in town. I did 700iu Thursday, 500 iu Saturday and 500 iu Monday of the other brand HCG I luckily had on hand. Now that boys are back will go back to 250iu MWF.

Diet this week will be constant 3100 cals day. I've upped cals by increasing brown rice portions with my meals and more oats to my PWO shake.

Today its deads and back. Feeling good again, probably due to good diet yesterday. Still no major strength gains. My legs are shredded from Saturdays workout. Can barely walk. (mission accomplished)
I have been raising volume and intensity in my workouts and it has left me with no gas for PWO cardio. Think I'll need to do a couple morning cardio maybe 3x week. I'll see how I can fit it in. Now I am used to sleeping late.

----------


## Times Roman

> Hey TR sounds like you had a good time as expected. Glad you made it home safe. You need a couple of minor mechanicals on the road to add to the story. 
> As long as you're prepared no big. I've had to white line in Cali myself more than once. *Thought it was legal out there*. It's not in NY.
> 
> Welcome back. We miss your 300 daily posts, you've been slacking.


yep. it is legal. some of the motorists don't seem to know this, and when they see us splitting lanes, being the "law abiding citizens they want to be" decide to try and keep us in line and give us the squeeze. Some bloke in a van was doing this on the way back, and as us bikers finally made it past him, we'd slap the side of his van with our palms. I looked in as i rode past, and he was scowling. but he was otherwise quiet. I guess an "ass whooping" isn't his favorite flavor?

----------


## bikeral

Always some A-Hole pissed cause you get ahead and he can't.

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see that you got your HCG worked out!

----------


## bikeral

> glad to see that you got your HCG worked out!


Yep, lets hope the boys stick around this time.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 19 Workout*

Deads
Barx12
95x12
135x12
185x12
225x10
255x8
275x5
295x3
225x10

Wide grip pull down
110x15
130x15
170x12
190x10
210x8
230x5
230x5x190xfailx150xfailx120xfail

Bent over DB row
55x12
75x12
80x10
90x8

Hammer close grip row
180x12
230x12
280x10
330x8
330x6x230x10

----------


## bikeral

*Day 20 214 lbs gain 10lbs*

OFF today. Did 30 mins incline treadmill last night post workout. Perhaps tonight I'll go do some cardio.
Was in pain from sore legs Mon-Tue from Sat workout. Today feeling better. Definitely recovery is faster.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yep, lets hope the *boys stick around this time*.


not sure what u talkin bout and almost certain i don't need to know. LOL!

----------


## bikeral

GGR, I sometimes forget there are females on this forum and give out TMI. Yea you probably do not want to know. Let's just say it is a side effect of using AAS.  :Wink: 

Hope all is well for you.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Whatsup al,

Just jumpin in here and it looks like you switched things up a bit, goodluck! Shot you a PM!

----------


## bikeral

*Day 20*

PM 60 mins elliptical

Had to cram my last 2 meals at work at 4:30PM cause I was stuck with some issues. Felt a bit sick after work (probably due to eating 2 meals in 10 mins) and did not eat my last meals.

I am a bit short on cals today about 900. Will try to eat something before I go to sleep.

----------


## bikeral

> Whatsup al,
> 
> Just jumpin in here and it looks like you switched things up a bit, goodluck! Shot you a PM!


Hey bro, great to see you around. Hope all is well in Cali.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Hey bro, great to see you around. Hope all is well in Cali.


Its always good in cali!

I'm going to follow this now, Ill read up a bit tomorrow so I can catch up!

----------


## bikeral

> Its always good in cali!
> 
> I'm going to follow this now, Ill read up a bit tomorrow so I can catch up!


Thanks bro, good to see you back around.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 21 Workout*

27sep
Chest/Biceps

Incline Hammer
50x20
90x15
140x12
180x12
230x10
270x4
250x5
250x4
230x4
230x4x180x4

Dips
18
15
12
9
9+7assisted

Pec deck
130x15
150x12
170x10
190x7
210x5x170xfailx140xfail

DB curls
20x20
25x12
35x12
45x10
55x6
60x4845x4x30xfail

EZ curl
65x15
75x11
85x8
95x4x65x4

Preacher EZ Bar
55x17
75x8
75x8 spot

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Looking savage!

You focusing more on your arms? They seem to overpower you workout.

----------


## bikeral

My biceps are weak due to a tendon injury which had me baby the arms for over a year. About 4 of those sets are warmups. I had tendon checked with ultrasound and it is fine. Actually this is the most of done for biceps in a while. Was feeling good so just kept going. Had a real good pump at end of workout. Starting to see a bit of strength increase but nothing astonishing. Need to focus now more than ever on warmups and stretches to avoid injury.

Usually try to do 12-14 working sets for major muscles and 8-10 for smaller.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> My biceps are weak due to a tendon injury which had me baby the arms for over a year. About 4 of those sets are warmups. I had tendon checked with ultrasound and it is fine. Actually this is the most of done for biceps in a while. Was feeling good so just kept going. Had a real good pump at end of workout. Starting to see a bit of strength increase but nothing astonishing. Need to focus now more than ever on warmups and stretches to avoid injury.
> 
> Usually try to do 12-14 working sets for major muscles and 8-10 for smaller.


I would say that's plenty of volume!

----------


## bikeral

*Day 22 218lbs Up 14lbs*
Sticking with same diet since weight keeps rising

Legs tonight

----------


## bikeral

*Day 22 Workout*

Hams were still a bit sore from last workout and calves cramped up on 2 sets. Took it easy on hams today and stopped calves after second cramp. Rest went pretty good. I bit short on cals again today. WTF I usually never have a problem eating. Been keeping diet 100% clean. 3000 cals of 100% clean food is actually a lot of food.

Legs

Squat

Barx15
95x15
135x15
185x15
225x15
275x10
295x8
315x9
315x9
315x9x275x8x225x10

Kneeling leg curl
25x15
50x15
70x15
90x12
110x10
130x6x90x9

Stiff DL
Barx12
95x12
135x12
185x8

Seated calf raise
45x40
90x35
115x20 cramp
115x35
135x30
160x14 cramp

V-Squat
180x20
360x15
540x15

Leg ext
70x24
90x20
130x15
170x12
210x8xdropxdrop

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn Al, gettin it done i see!

----------


## bikeral

Hey RC, yea trying to make the most out of this cycle. Funny how time goes by fast when you are having fun. Only 9 weeks left and I want to get everything I can out of it. Have a great weekend.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey RC, yea trying to make the most out of this cycle. Funny how time goes by fast when you are having fun. Only 9 weeks left and I want to get everything I can out of it. Have a great weekend.


I understand and need to get my bodyfat lower so i can cycle. 

Thanks bud! You too!

----------


## bikeral

> I understand and need to get my bodyfat lower so i can cycle. 
> 
> Thanks bud! You too!


Sounds good. I'd like to see you log it.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 23*

Off today. Woke up a lb lighter. Even though weight fluctuates a lot. I know I have not hit my cals last couple days so I need to get on that.

Took bike in for service and had breakfast at a diner while I waited.

Nice egg white omelet with chicken breast, avocado, and tomato. Pretty damn good. Multi grain toast and home fried potatoes for carbs. guess that's my cheat meal.

Came home and just ate 1.5 batches of protein blueberry pancakes.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 24*

Had a nuked sweet potato for first time today. Pretty good. 2 batches of protein blueberry pancakes meal 1
chicken breast sweet potato and spaghetti squash for meal 2. Gonna have to keep that spaghetti squash for cutting. Hardly any cals and pretty filling.

My legs are not half as sore as last week. Hope its the AAS and not me slacking.

Todays workout below plus 30 mins elliptical post workout.

Delts/traps/triceps

Smith shoulder press
50x15
90x15
140x12
180x5
180x5
180x4
160x6
160x5x140xfailx110xfail

Smith upright row
50x15
90x9
110x6
110x6
110x5
110x5
110x5x90x5

Rope face pull
90x12
90x10
90x12
100x8
110x5
Switched to bar cause fingers were getting crushed
110x9
120x5x100xfailx80xfail

Seated hammer shrugs
90x20
180x15
230x8
230x10
280x6x230xfailx180xfail

DB shrug
70x16
90x12
110x6
85x10

V pushdown lat machine
80x15
100x12
120x8
130x5
130x5
130x5x110xFx90xFx70xF

Rope overhead Ext
70x20
100x16
120x11
140x5
140x5x110xFx80xF

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Killin it al! your workouts look beast.

My sorness was minimal, wait till you come off though, the soreness will return!

----------


## bikeral

> Killin it al! your workouts look beast.
> 
> My sorness was minimal, wait till you come off though, the soreness will return!


I was hoping this was normal on cycle cause I thought I hit them hard enough.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 25 Weight 216.4lbs* 

OK so I lost another .6lbs over the weekend. I do not think I ever lost weight over the weekend when cutting. I hit my cals/macros right as planned. Think I may need to up the calories this week.
May need to get creative with some foods. Maybe add natural PB. I am open to suggestions.

----------


## --->>405<<---

are u weighing urself weekly under the same conditions or daily? what has ur progress been from the start? u chekn ur bf%? taking measurements with tape? bodyweight can be deceptive.

----------


## bikeral

> are u weighing urself weekly under the same conditions or daily? what has ur progress been from the start? u chekn ur bf%? taking measurements with tape? bodyweight can be deceptive.


Been weighing in every morning same time as soon as I get out of bed after bathroom.

As of today progress is gain 12.4lbs (I believe about 8-10lbs was within a couple days probably water)

Measuring waist every week and so far it has been constant.

I am aware weight fluctuates with water retention, salt intake, etc. Will monitor a few more days and increase calories if needed.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 25 Workout*

Deads/Back

DeadLift
Barx12
95x12
135x12
185x12
225x9
275x3 
275x4 
275x4
275x5
275x5x225x5

Wide grip pull up on assisted machine 
Ass12x14
Ass9x10
Ass6x8
unass-3 
Ass6x5
Ass9x7
Ass8x5

Close grip pull up
Ass8x10
Ass6x8
Ass4x6
Unass5
Unass5 + ass8x5 + ass12x4

Hammer close grip row
90x15
180x12
270x11
320x10
360x8
410x4
360x6
360x5x270x5x180x10

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Been weighing in every morning same time as soon as I get out of bed after bathroom.
> 
> As of today progress is gain 12.4lbs (I believe about 8-10lbs was within a couple days probably water)
> 
> *Measuring waist every week and so far it has been constant.*
> 
> I am aware weight fluctuates with water retention, salt intake, etc. Will monitor a few more days and increase calories if needed.


r u measuring just the waist Sir? i measure in 13 locations. clothes are also good indicator for me. my clothes fit or don't fit LOL

----------


## bikeral

> r u measuring just the waist Sir? i measure in 13 locations. clothes are also good indicator for me. my clothes fit or don't fit LOL


Took a few measurements today. What do you recommend I measure?  :Evil2:

----------


## --->>405<<---

waist, bicep, thigh, chest, calf  :Smilie:  (i couldnt come up with 13  :Wink: ) LOL..

----------


## bikeral

*Day 26 (Yesterday) OFF Cardio*

Yesterday was off day so did 60 mins incline treadmill.

Took these measurements this morning.

Biceps 16.5
Forearm 12.5
Thigh 23
Calf 16.5
Waist 37

Weighed in today at 217.6 lbs

----------


## bikeral

> waist, bicep, thigh, chest, calf  (i couldnt come up with 13 ) LOL..


OK pretty close to what I did. I could not think of 13 places either. Well at least trying to keep this thread clean I could not.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> OK pretty close to what I did. I could not think of 13 places either. Well at least trying to keep this thread clean I could not.


Niiiceee hahahah. You're getting closer to the prime weeks brotha!

----------


## bikeral

> Niiiceee hahahah. You're getting closer to the prime weeks brotha!


Johnny B the man! Feeling good. Actually think I am looking better. Since I lost 80lbs I had a lot of loose skin mostly in midsection but even arms and legs. Starting to fill out nice. I do not think I would ever look good at lower weight.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 27 Workout*

Chest/biceps

Incline DB press
40x15
55x15
75x12
90x9
100x5
100x5
90x6
90x6
90x6

Dips
18
15
Weighted
25x8
25x6+2 weight off
25x5+4
25x4+4
25x4+4

PecDec
110x15
150x12
170x10
190x8
210x5
210x5x170x5

DB curl
25x15
35x12
45x10
55x8
65x4x40x5x25x8

Reverse BB curl
50x12
60x10
70x10
80x6x50x5

Preacher curl
45x20
65x18
85x12
95x8
95x8

----------


## --->>405<<---

*AL!*

just chekn in man! hows the cycle going? u feel any different than u expected? how much weight have u gained? enjoying eating again? LOL.. i see ur startn to fill out. will be interested to see some post cycle pics!

----------


## bikeral

> *AL!*
> 
> just chekn in man! hows the cycle going? u feel any different than u expected? how much weight have u gained? enjoying eating again? LOL.. i see ur startn to fill out. will be interested to see some post cycle pics!


405

The man with a plan!

Cycle going well bro. No major superman moment but strength increasing, muscles are harder than ever, and I am ripping through every workout!

Weight gain is still around 14lbs no change this week. Friday I may up cals a bit.

Eating is fantastic. I am never hungry. 100% clean so its a lot of food!

I will post some pics in a few more weeks.

Thanks for checking in bud.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Took a few measurements today. What do you recommend I measure?


here's what i do:
neck
chest
rib cage
waist
3 inches below waist
booty
right and left upr arm
r / l upper thigh
r/l upr knee
r/l calf




> waist, bicep, thigh, chest, calf  (i couldnt come up with 13 ) LOL..


oops....i counted 14! LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=bikeral;6193214]OK pretty close to what I did. *I could not think of 13 places either*. *Well at least trying to keep this thread clean I could not.[/*QUOTE]

hahahahahahahahahahaha.

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR, someone posted a pic of you in the lounge. Wow looking good.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

That's some positve impact. I can't wait to start bulking myself again. I'll probably start a log here.

If I'm noticing anything your energy and positivity is through the roof! haha! I can tell just from your posts!

----------


## bikeral

> That's some positve impact. I can't wait to start bulking myself again. I'll probably start a log here.
> 
> If I'm noticing anything your energy and positivity is through the roof! haha! I can tell just from your posts!


It would be great to see you log here. Definitively feeling good. Really enjoying workouts.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

better late than never ...subscribed ! 
Keep up the good work bik ...

----------


## boxa06

Hey mate had a quick read through and looks like you're doing well  :Smilie: 

How long do you nuke the sweet potato for? Seems like a good fast way to have one ready.

----------


## bikeral

> better late than never ...subscribed ! 
> Keep up the good work bik ...


Hey Jimmy thanks for stopping by bro.




> Hey mate had a quick read through and looks like you're doing well 
> 
> How long do you nuke the sweet potato for? Seems like a good fast way to have one ready.


Yea I plan to take some to work. I cut it into large chunks (About 4-5) and nuked for 5 mins. It was a bit under done but I ate it any way.
Probably depends on microwave so you may have to do some tests.

----------


## bikeral

Day 28 Workout

Simple mission today. Destroy legs. Got a tip from Dukkit to do some ham work before squats. Felt good and I believe my squats were just a bit deeper today using that tip. Also went a bit lighter but made sure to pause at bottom and squeeze every rep back up.

Legs
Kneeling leg curl
35x25
55x20
80x12
100x10

Squat
Barx15
95x15
135x15
185x12
225x12
275x12
295x8
295x8
295x7
295x8x225x10

Stiff leg DL
Barx12
95x12
135x10
135x10
135x10

Seated calf raise
45x45
90x40
135x45
185x20
160x30

Leg press
90x15
270x12
450x4
360x6

Seated calf extension
190x35
230x30
270x30
310x25

----------


## --->>405<<---

this completes 4 weeks already al? dad gummit man time flies!

and ur up what 14lbs? in 28 days thats 1/2lb per day

----------


## bikeral

> this completes 4 weeks already al? dad gummit man time flies!
> 
> and ur up what 14lbs? in 28 days thats 1/2lb per day


Its going too fast. I am really enjoying the workouts.

I woke up today 216.7lbs up 12.7lbs. I am pretty sure that at least 5lbs is due to creatine and another 5lbs water since this weight came on fast. i will be monitoring closely now to make sure weight keeps rising adjusting diet as needed.

----------


## --->>405<<---

what r ur cals up to now? split? 40/40/20?

----------


## bikeral

Still at 3100 cals (500 over maint) 45% carbs/35%P/20%F

Have been real strict even on weekends. Pretty easy not to cheat when you are never really hungry.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR, someone posted a pic of you in the lounge. Wow looking good.


Seriously. i haven't posted any pics in the lounge!!!! you are joking, right????!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh i know what u mean. i think when i get to maintenance again i will not be so quik to bulk this time.  :Smilie: 

im eating 1850cals and no carbs 5days strait rite now. what i wouldnt give for some blueberry pancakes LOL..

----------


## bikeral

> Seriously. i haven't posted any pics in the lounge!!!! you are joking, right????!!!!!!!!!!


here it is looking good

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...39#post6194039

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> here it is looking good
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...39#post6194039


omgosh that is such a funny thread!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

> omgosh that is such a funny thread!


We are waiting for your pics of members. I am sure you have some good ones.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 29 OFF*

Off day today and I will take it no cardio. In a good groove now 2 on 1 off/cardio 2 on 1 off/no cardio nice 5 days on 1 full day off then repeat.

Hope you all have a great weekend.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 30 (yesterday)*

Had a cheat meal last night of a cheese steak hamburger (roast beef, hamburger, cheese, chipotle onions) and a fried BP and J sandwich at my friends restaurant. I think I'll pass on calculating macros, made the mistake of watching him make the fried PB and J in the kitchen and I saw a big pat of butter go into the pan he was frying my sandwich. It was good though.

Anyway here is yesterdays workout.

Delts/trap/tri

Seated BB shoulder press
Barx15
Barx15
95x15
115x12
135x11
155x8
175x5
175x4
155x6
155x5x135x5

BB upright row
Barx15
65x13
95x10
115x6
115x5
115x5x95x5

T bar rear delt row
45x15
70x12
95x8
115x6
125x5x95xFx70xF

Bent over DB raises
20x15
40x8
40x8
40x8

DB shrugs
70x15
90x15
90x12

Seated hammer shrug
180x13
230x10
280x6x230xFx180xF

Skull crush SS close grip press
55x15x15
75x12x12
95x10x10
95x8x7
95x8x7

V-Bar pushdown
90x15
110x5
110x6x80xFx60xF

----------


## --->>405<<---

dang al that sounds awesome! (fried pb and j)

crunchy or creamy? im an extra crunchy jif kinda guy with strawberry preserves

----------


## bikeral

> dang al that sounds awesome! (fried pb and j)
> 
> crunchy or creamy? im an extra crunchy jif kinda guy with strawberry preserves


haha what isn't good when you fry it in butter?

I like the cruchy as well but this was creamy. Melted nice and mixed in with the jelly.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 31 Dead Lifts/Back/Abs*

DL
Barx15
135x12
185x12
225x10
275x6
295x4
295x4
275x5p
275x5x225x5

Wide grip assisted pull up
#12x11
#9x12
#6x9
5
5
#6x5x#9x2x#12x2

Close grip pull up
7
5
5
5
5+#10x5+#14x5

Hammer close grip seated row
90x15
180x15
270x15
360x7
410x7
360x8
360x8
360x8x270x8

Cable Bent over pullover
60x12
70x8
70x8
70x7
70x7x60xFx50xF

Abcore
S40x15
S35x30
L35x30
R35x30
S35x30
L35x30
R35x30

----------


## bikeral

*Day 32 OFF*

Decided to look at my weight trend. Looks to keep trending up so I will stay with 3100 calories this week. 

sep08 start 204
sep14 Day 8 209.6
sep19 Day 13 210
sep22 Day 16 212
sep26 Day 20 214
Sep28 Day 22 218
Sep29 Day 23 217
Oct01 Day 25 216.4
Oct03 Day 27 217.6
Oct04 Day 28 216.7
Oct08 Day 32 219

----------


## RaginCajun

good to see a little chart on your weight. looking good bikeral!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *Day 32 OFF*
> 
> Decided to look at my weight trend. Looks to keep trending up so I will stay with 3100 calories this week. 
> 
> sep08 start 204
> sep14 Day 8 209.6
> sep19 Day 13 210
> sep22 Day 16 212
> sep26 Day 20 214
> ...


pics or it didn't happen (i stole this line from donkeyhonk) hahahahahaha

----------


## bikeral

> good to see a little chart on your weight. looking good bikeral!


Yea I need to look at the trend instead of day to day since my weight fluctuates a lot.



> pics or it didn't happen (i stole this line from donkeyhonk) hahahahahaha




I was thinking of posting beginning pic and at 6-9-12 weeks so another 10 days before pics.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 32* 

Off day but decided to do some cardio.

60 mins elliptical.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Day 32* 
> 
> *Off day* but decided to do some cardio.
> 
> 60 mins elliptical.


seems like every time i look in here ur having one of these.. 

all the cardio talk get to ya?  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> seems like every time i look in here ur having one of these.. 
> 
> all the cardio talk get to ya?


funny you ask

answer is yes, i used to do 5-6 60 min sessions am fasted + 3-4 30mins pwo

you made me feel like I'm slacking :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

*Day 33 220lbs*

Workout

Chest /biceps

BB bench
135x15
185x12
225x8
275x5 (I think guy was spotting me too much)
245x5
225x5
225x6

Decline BB
135x15
225x5
225x5
205x5
205x4x185x3x135xF

Hammer incline
180x6
180x5
180x5
180x4x140x4

DB incline fly
50x12
60x6
60x6
70x5
70x4

DB curl
20x15
30x12
45x10
55x8
65x6x45xFx30xF

Reverse BB curl
50x15
70x10
80x8
80x6

Preacher curl
35x21
65x12
85x5
75x6

----------


## bikeral

*Day 34 220lbs*

Legs tonight

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ have fun AL!!!

----------


## bikeral

> ^^^ have fun AL!!!


Hey GGR, I think this is the only workout I do not look forward too. First few sets I'm fighting excuses to pack it in. Luckily once I'm warmed up I just get it done. When is your vacation? Must be soon by now. I'll check in on your thread.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 34 Legs*

Legs

Leg extension
70x25
90x21
110x15
110x15

Kneeling Leg Curl
50x20
70x15
85x12
100x10

V-Squat
180x20
Face in
180x20

Squat
95x15
135x15
185x15
225x12
275x10
295x10
315x8x225x10

Stiff leg DL
Barx15
135x10
155x10
155x10
155x10

Seated calf raise
90x50
115x44
150x25
150x20
150x22x115x22x80xF

V-Squat face in
180x15
360x15
540x15
630x15
720x15
720x15

Seated calf extension
110x45
170x40
230x30
290x20

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR, I think this is the *only workout I do not look forward too*. First few sets I'm fighting excuses to pack it in. Luckily once I'm warmed up I just get it done. When is your vacation? Must be soon by now. I'll check in on your thread.


i think that's why i see alot of guys with nice broad chest and guns....but little stick legs and no calves cuz leg day is their favorite w/out also.....blahahahaha

i am still going to the tanning salon...but soon...very soon....yayyyyyyy!!!! i will be checked out. no phone, no computer, no alarm!!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Legs are the best days my man. You push heavy weight!

Just checkin in, hopefully you getting stronger and getting what you're looking for!

----------


## bikeral

> i think that's why i see alot of guys with nice broad chest and guns....but little stick legs and no calves cuz leg day is their favorite w/out also.....blahahahaha
> 
> i am still going to the tanning salon...but soon...very soon....yayyyyyyy!!!! i will be checked out. no phone, no computer, no alarm!!!


Well have a fantastic time. Don't do anything I would do  :Wink/Grin: 




> Legs are the best days my man. You push heavy weight!
> 
> Just checkin in, hopefully you getting stronger and getting what you're looking for!


Whats up johnnnyB? Things going well, still no huge increase in strength at 5 weeks. 
I do believe my lifts are a bit up though. Muscles are definitely fuller and harder. 7 weeks to go.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 35 220lbs*

I am supposed to be off today but thinking of doing cardio. Lately I have been too wiped out after weight training to do any cardio.

Question? If I do cardio today that would leave me with no full days off. Anyone out there train 7 days/week doing cardio on all off days?
Just want to make sure I get proper rest.

Thanks

----------


## RaginCajun

what no cigar?

do what your body feels it needs. i never listen to my body!

----------


## bikeral

I have a term. PWOC. It will be used many times in the future.

*P*ost *W*ork*O*ut *C*igar

Guess you are right no one but myself can tell if I am over training. Just wondering if anyone trains 7 days/week.

----------


## bikeral

so i went and did 30 mins incline treadmill + 30 mins elliptical

came home and pigged out on rice cakes with almond butter

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ u little piggy....rice cakes...how dare u!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

It is pretty ridiculous, but since it was unplanned I called it pigging out.

BTW I am so proud of my progress I took a pic today for my new AVI. What do you think?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have a term. PWOC. It will be used many times in the future.
> 
> Post WorkOut Cigar
> 
> Guess you are right no one but myself can tell if I am over training. Just wondering if anyone trains 7 days/week.


I like it 

Had a coach in college tell me that one should never take a day off of training. But, your body will tell you when enough is enough

----------


## --->>405<<---

take a day off dude!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It is pretty ridiculous, but since it was unplanned I called it pigging out.
> 
> *BTW I am so proud of my progress I took a pic today for my new AVI. What do you think?*


no more rice cakes for you! BTW, I saw your thread in the lounge LOL!

----------


## bikeral

> I like it 
> 
> Had a coach in college tell me that one should never take a day off of training. But, your body will tell you when enough is enough


Yep as long as I'm feeling good might as well just do it. Sunday is my next off day maybe I'll take off then.




> take a day off dude!


Too late but maybe sunday. Looking good in new avi.




> no more rice cakes for you! BTW, I saw your thread in the lounge LOL!


I see we still need to put in avi suggestions for a few members... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bikeral

*DAY 36 218.6lbs*

----------


## Times Roman

Hey Al!
Just noticed the new "self pic" on your avi. 
I'm only guessing here, but I'm betting you're ready for a good clean cutting cycle?  :AaAuto26:

----------


## bikeral

> Hey Al!
> Just noticed the new "self pic" on your avi. 
> I'm only guessing here, but I'm betting you're ready for a good clean cutting cycle?


I was told I am very solid and have room to grow so I'm still bulking.  :Wink: 

BTW I believe there is a new AVI waiting for you in the lounge. Might want to go pick it up.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 36 Delts/Traps/Tri*

Man I was really looking forward to this workout. Left work feeling like I was ready to kill some weights.
Well I missed my preworkout meal cause I was busy at work. Then I let a couple fools side track me at gym bullshitting. At 1.5 hours in I still was working on Delts and after 4.5 hours after my last meal I was getting drained. Regrouped and made it through traps and triceps. To top it off my phone battery died (thats were I log my routine) so I dis not log half my workout.
Ended up spending over 2.5 hours in gym came home ate like a horse.

Need to start wearing headphones and ignoring people. Seems like lately everyone wants to chat in the gym. :Rant: 

Here is what I was able to log.

Delt/trap/tri

BB shoulder press
Barx20
Barx15
95x15
135x12
155x9
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x

Uprite row
Barx15
65x15
95x10
115x6
115x5
115x6
115x6x135x8

Front raise
15x12
20x10
22x8

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> It is pretty ridiculous, but since it was unplanned I called it pigging out.
> 
> BTW I am so proud of my progress I took a pic today for my new AVI. What do you think?


Your looking great bro! Plenty more room for you to bulk there.

----------


## Live for the PUMP

> *Day 33 220lbs*
> 
> Workout
> 
> Chest /biceps
> 
> BB bench
> 135x15
> 185x12
> ...


That is my pet peeve when a spotter tries to do all the work for me. Nice lifts though!

----------


## bikeral

> That is my pet peeve when a spotter tries to do all the work for me. Nice lifts though!


Yea it was way too easy. I like a light spot just enough to get the last 1-2 reps out. Thats why I dropped the weight and told him to only spot if its chocking me.

Thanks for stopping by LFTP.

----------


## Times Roman

> I was told I am very solid and have room to grow so I'm still bulking. 
> 
> BTW *I believe there is a new AVI waiting for you in the lounge*. Might want to go pick it up.


I'm afraid to look!

----------


## bikeral

> I'm afraid to look!


It's not too bad. Some guys got some real winners. But surprisingly most have been good sports about it.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 37*

Tomorrow I am scheduled off and I feel I need it so I'll take it.

Dead Lifts/Back/Abs

DL
95x12
135x12
185x12
225x10
275x8
315x3
275x5
275x6

Close grip pull down alt wide
100x15
150x12
150x12 wide grip
180x12
180x10 wide grip
200x10
200x9 wide grip
220x8
220x7 wide
240x4x200xFx160xF
230x6x190xFx150xF wide

Hammer close grip seated row
180x15
270x13
360x9
410x7

Bent over cable Pullover
60x12
70x10
70x8
80x7
80x4x60xFx50xF

DB bent over row
45x15
70x12
95x8

Abcore
25x50 C
35x35 L
35x35 R
35x26 C
35x25 L
35x25 R
35x25 C

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Day 36 Delts/Traps/Tri*
> Need to start wearing headphones and ignoring people. Seems like lately everyone wants to chat in the gym.


what i do. when i lift i dont wanna talk to anyone! i usually dont have any probs either.

----------


## bikeral

> what i do. when i lift i dont wanna talk to anyone! i usually dont have any probs either.


Yea, usually I'm good with a nod or quick hello. Back to that if it's interfering with my workout.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 38 Off* 

Thats it... no gym, no cardio, just cooked all day.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 39* 223lbs

Woke up at 223lbs. Ate out yesterday Skirt steak/Rice/Beans
By Wednesday weight should be stable for real reading.

Still sticking with 3000-3100 cals as weight is still increasing. I've been eating more sweet potatoes which are real good just nuked or boiled. Nice break from all the brown rice. (I still eat brown rice 2x day)

No sign of Deca doing anything at 5.5 weeks. Hope its not crap bunk gear.

Here is today's workout.

Chest/biceps

Decline Bench
135x15
135x15
185x12
225x6
225x5
225x5
225x4
205x6x185x4x135xF

Incline DB press
80x9
90x5
90x4
85x5
85x5
80x4

Flat DB fly
55x7
55x5
50x6
50x5
50x5

Seated DB curl
22x20
30x16
35x11
40x8
40x6

Preacher Curl
65x10
65x8
65x8
65x8

Reverse Curl
50x10
50x12
60x10
70x8

----------


## bikeral

*Day 40 221.6lbs*

Tonight its Leg day.

----------


## RaginCajun

i would think that the deca would have kicked in by now

how do you feel overall?

love leg day

----------


## bikeral

> i would think that the deca would have kicked in by now
> 
> how do you feel overall?
> 
> love leg day


Feeling good. The test seems to be good since libido is up and in the beginning the boys were shrinking before I switched HCG . I've been reading Deca takes a long time. Hopefully another week I will see results.
Have you used Deca before? First time for me so I really do not know what to expect.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Feeling good. The test seems to be good since libido is up and in the beginning the boys were shrinking before I switched HCG . I've been reading Deca takes a long time. Hopefully another week I will see results.
> Have you used Deca before? First time for me so I really do not know what to expect.


yes, i have used it twice

once when i was younger and dumber. had great gains (test 200mg/EW and deca 300mg/EW for 10 weeks) no PCT (like i said, young n dumb)

other time was a about 3 years ago, was trying to heal some injuries (joints felt great!)

i always felt the test over anything else. maybe it will take some more time, hopefully not bunk stuff!

----------


## bikeral

Thanks, hope so.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 41*

Well I had some kind of 24hr stomach bug starting yesterday around 11AM and finally feeling better around noon today.
Missed gym and a few meals yesterday and today I've only had some cereal with protein powder. Hope to make it to gym soon to make up yesterdays workout.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

223 sounds solid! I'm going to work my way up to that area next.

Don't you love bulking? You can get away with sooo much more food wise as compared to cutting strict diet.

Not to mention your lifting and training are more aggressive on bulking diet.

----------


## bikeral

> 223 sounds solid! I'm going to work my way up to that area next.
> 
> Don't you love bulking? You can get away with sooo much more food wise as compared to cutting strict diet.
> 
> Not to mention your lifting and training are more aggressive on bulking diet.


Man, I'll take bulking over cutting any day of the week. Next time I cut which will be at least 3 months after this cycle will be quick 6-8 week strict cut and back to maintenance. No more 6 month cuts for me. Just leads to cheating and no progress. Think I'll try to carb cycle next cut.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 41 Training*

Well after spending 18 hrs in bed with a stomach virus I thought today's workout would be half assed. Nice surprise after my 10 mins elliptical started feeling good and had a great workout. Even got in 45 mins Incline treadmill post workout. Have not done that after legs for a long time.

Legs
Kneeling leg curl
45x20
70x20
90x16
115x8
90x10

Leg extension
70x25
90x20
110x16
130x12
190x9
230x6x150x6x110x10

Squat
Barx15
135x15
225x15
275x12
315x10
335x8
335x6x225x11x135x12

Stiff Leg Dead Lift
Barx12
95x12
135x12
155x10
155x8

Seated plate loaded calf raise
70x50
90x42
135x40
180x8 cramp
180x15
135x26x90x35

Leg press plate loaded
180x15
270x12
360x10
450x6

----------


## bikeral

*Day 42 219.6lbs*

Well as expected 2 days of being sick caused some weight loss. Guess I'll need a nice cheat meal this weekend to get back in track  :Wink: 

Delts/Traps/Tri's Tonight

Weight log so far 6 weeks in

sep08 start 204
sep14 Day 8 209.6
sep19 Day 13 210
sep22 Day 16 212
sep26 Day 20 214
Sep28 Day 22 218
Sep29 Day 23 217
Oct01 Day 25 216.4
Oct03 Day 27 217.6
Oct04 Day 28 216.7
Oct08 Day 32 219
Oct09 Day 33 220
Oct10 Day 34 220
Oct11 Day 35 220
Oct12 Day 36 218.6
Oct15 Day 39 223
Oct16 Day 40 221.6
Oct18 Day 42 219.6

----------


## --->>405<<---

6 weeks 15lbs looks like u have hopefully kept ur gains relatively lean!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Yea that's for sure. I am happy about that so I will not go too crazy. Cheat meals now consist of steak with decent sides like rice and beans. No pizza or fried food. Just good bulking food, maybe a bit higher in fat than normal and a few extra calories but that is it.

----------


## bikeral

Day 42 Training

Delts/traps/tri

Seated BB shoulder press
Barx15
Barx15
95x12
135x12
155x9
185x4 New max
175x5
175x5
175x4x155x4x135x3

Upright row
Barx15
65x15
85x12
115x5
95x7

Side raise
12xF
12xF
12xF
12xF

Front raise
17xF
17xF
17xF
22xF

Reverse pec dec
110x12 palm down
130x10 palm out
150x7 palm down
150x7 palm out

Hammer shrug
90x15
180x15
270x9
270x8
270x8

Skull crush SS close grip press
55x15x15
65x15x15
95x12x12
95x9x7
95x7x5

V Bar push down
130x16
150x12
150x9
150x7x120x5

----------


## bikeral

Day 43 Training

DL back abs

135x12
225x10
275x8
315x6
315x6

Pull up
10x15 close
10x10 wide
7x12 close
8x7 wide
4x9 close
6x6 wide
8 close
5 wide
8 close

Wide lat pulldown SS bent pullover
130x12x60x9
150x12x60x7
190x8x60x8
210x6x60x7
230x4x150xFx60x7

Seated cable row
150x12
170x8
190x6
210x5x130x6

Abcore
35x30 C
35x30 L
35x30 R
35x25 C
35x25 L
35x25 R
35x20 C

----------


## GirlyGymRat

hi AL.... i highly recommend a vacation for bulking  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> hi AL.... i highly recommend a vacation for bulking


Hello there GGR. Hope you had a great vacation.

----------


## bikeral

Day 44 Sat Off
Day 45 Sun Chest/Biceps
Day 46 Mon Legs

Well not much to report. Cycle still going well, woke up today 219.6 lbs. Hit legs so hard last night I left in a daze and forgot to hit calves.
Perhaps do calves/cardio tonight since I am off.

Went out for dinner with 2 other couples Saturday night. One of my wives nosy friends asked my wife if I am using AAS. I guess that is good since I can't really see difference when I look in mirror.
I guess I should post pics soon. TBH I have not because I do not think I'm looking very good.

----------


## RaginCajun

You should have told your wife's friend that you are on hormone therapy and see what kind of reaction she gives. 

It's always harder for us to judge ourselves so congrats on the compliment! We still need to hear it just like woman do!

Keep it up bud!

----------


## bikeral

> You should have told your wife's friend that you are on hormone therapy and see what kind of reaction she gives. 
> 
> It's always harder for us to judge ourselves so congrats on the compliment! We still need to hear it just like woman do!
> 
> Keep it up bud!


Thanks man. Yea I guess I am glad that its obvious I am using. I was really starting to think I was doing something wrong.

----------


## Back In Black

You'll have to amend your moniker soon to biGGeral!

Keep going mate, sounds like its suiting you!

----------


## bikeral

Hey stem! Hope all is well for you mate. Thanks for the support.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hello there GGR. Hope you had a great vacation.


They are all great! 

BTW...i found you and 405 in the q&a forum...did can you bring 405 find back to the nutritional forum with you  :Big Grin:

----------


## bikeral

> They are all great! 
> 
> BTW...i found you and 405 in the q&a forum...did can you bring 405 find back to the nutritional forum with you


Bad day off is better than a good day at work. Thats what I say.

Don't know whats up this week. I'm slacking on my log. 405 is lost.

----------


## bikeral

Day 47 Tuesday OFF 45 mins Incline treadmill calves
Day 48 Wednesday Delts/Traps/Triceps
Day 49 Today Deadlifts/Back later on tonight

*Weight 222 lbs today*

----------


## --->>405<<---

> They are all great! 
> 
> BTW...i found you and 405 in the q&a forum...did can you bring 405 find back to the nutritional forum with you





> Bad day off is better than a good day at work. Thats what I say.
> 
> Don't know whats up this week. I'm slacking on my log. 405 is lost.


im here just in atlanta with pop in law thru tomorrow. sad i still come on here to see whats going on..  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

> im here just in atlanta with pop in law thru tomorrow. sad i still come on here to see whats going on..


 Enjoy Atlanta. Sure there are some good eats there.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> im here just in atlanta with pop in law thru tomorrow.* sad i still come on here to see whats going on*..





> Enjoy Atlanta. Sure there are some good eats there.


visting nice. altanta is NICE too  :Smilie:  good food them parts of the country....actually, there is good food in most every place i have had the opportunity to visit. I always like to try the local cuisine in the non chain eateries. 

i took a peek when i was gone so i don't consider you a LOSER  :Smilie:  then i would be one too...hahahahaha

----------


## bikeral

*Day 50*

Chest/bicep

Decline BB bench
225x9
275x2
245x5
245x4
225xFx185xF rest 10 second 185xF

Flat BB press
225x4
205x6
205x4
185x6
185xFx155xF rest 10 second 155xF

Incline hammer press
180x6
180x5
180xFx140xF rest 10 second 140xF

Flat DB fly
50x9
50x8 
50x7

Seated incline DB curl. 
35x10
45x7
50x5x40xF

Standing EZ curl
65xFx55xF
65xFx55xF
65xFx55xF

Standing DB curl
50xFx35xF
45xFx35xF
45xFx35xF

----------


## --->>405<<---

al whats up man! hows the cycle going? ur in week 8 now. have u had any neg sides at all?

----------


## bikeral

> al whats up man! hows the cycle going? ur in week 8 now. have u had any neg sides at all?


Not really. Some minor acne between my pecs is all. I think running the aromasin 10mg EOD has controlled E well. HCG is keeping boys around.
Started low dose DBol Thursday and weight has gone up since then. I guess the DBol retains water cause it's 4lbs in 3 days.
Weighed in today at 224 lbs

----------


## --->>405<<---

pretty good al with no sides! i wanna see some before after pics at some point  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

There will be pics....

At some point.

----------


## --->>405<<---

how u feeling about ur progress aesthetically?? are u getting the bang for ur buck like u thought u would and would u recommend running a cycle.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

pics or it didn't happen  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Howdy and hope all is going well with you!

----------


## bikeral

> how u feeling about ur progress aesthetically?? are u getting the bang for ur buck like u thought u would and would u recommend running a cycle.


I believe things are going well. One of my biggest issues is after losing 80lbs at 47 years old the skin has become loose in many areas including arms, legs, and the worst is midsection. My arms and legs are filling out so that should look better. Thankfully midsection is holding out without getting bigger. Definitely worth it to me. Last time I tried to bulk natty I just got fat. I guess at my age natural test is just too low to increase muscle size. I never had issue with this when I was younger. Seems like no matter how much I eat now the weight goes to the right places and not the gut. My main goals were to get my legs bigger and tighten the skin a bit. Both goals seem to be getting there. I still have a long way to go.




> pics or it didn't happen


I know, I know... This week after good pump at gym I'll race home and get some shots in.  :Wink: 




> Howdy and hope all is going well with you!


All is great SM. So glad you are back.

----------


## --->>405<<---

sounds like things are going well for u al  :Smilie:  

being able to eat and have the advantage of optimal nutrient partitioning im sure u are enjoying thoroughly!  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Day 51 Off
Day 52 Legs 

Had to move around schedule this week do to work. Hope Sandy does not screw with my workout schedule.

Legs
Start 1:15PM
Leg extension
150x15
190x12
230x8
250x5x190xFx110xF

Kneeling leg curl
100x12
125x10
150x7
150x5x125xFx100xF

Smith Squats (squat rack was in use, did not like the feel of this so only did a couple sets)
180x12
230x8

V squat
360x12
540x12
720x12
720x12

Seated calf raise
135x30
180x18
225x5x135x30

Stiff Leg DL
95x12
135x12
155x12
155x9

Standing calf raise
180x25
270x30
360x25
460x23

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I know, I know... This week after good pump at gym I'll race home and get some shots in.


don't get a speeding ticket!

----------


## bikeral

> don't get a speeding ticket!


haha It's only a block from my house so I should be OK. I'll try not to knock anyone down though.

----------


## bikeral

Day 53 Off

Gym was closed due to Sandy. :0icon Pissedoff: 

Hope they open tomorrow.

----------


## bikeral

Day 54 Off

Gym closed again due to hurricane Sandy.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Day 53 Off
> 
> Gym was closed due to Sandy.
> 
> Hope they open tomorrow.





> Day 54 Off
> 
> Gym closed again due to hurricane Sandy.


if its closed tomorrow maybe u should find one thats open and "try it out as a prospective new customer" (wink, wink)  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> if its closed tomorrow maybe u should find one thats open and "try it out as a prospective new customer" (wink, wink)


Problem is that the whole city has been shut down last 2 days. I am a member of a gym that has locations all over city. I went to 2 locations and called another 6. All closed. Hope tomorrow people start going back to work. If my gym is still closed all over I will check alternatives. I have not been off 2 days in a long time.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 55 225lbs*

Life is good again. Gym was open and did 60 mins fasted cardio. My breakfast place is open again and I'm having my egg whites and oats.

Delts/Traps/Triceps tonight

----------


## --->>405<<---

funny u go to a breakfast place for eggwhites and oats. 

it isnt Monk's Diner by chance is it?  :Wink:  (eggwhite omelette) "we dont have *big* salads"..

----------


## bikeral

I know its ridiculous but its been my routine for years. Get breakfast and go to my office read email, check out this forum etc while I eat breakfast.

Not monks, just the cafeteria in the hospital I work.

----------


## --->>405<<---

ahh.. u work in a hospital.. and u travel.. interesting. u not a pharm rep r u?

----------


## bikeral

I wish  :Wink: 

All the pharm reps are easy to spot. Hot women with rolling bag=pharm rep

----------


## --->>405<<---

they make good cash dont they? ..

----------


## bikeral

I am sure they do.

----------


## bikeral

Day 55
Good to be back.
Delt/trap/tri

Barbell seated military press
135x12
185x9
185x5
175x5
175x5x135x5x135x2

Upright row
85x10
105x6
105x5x85x5

Side lateral raise SS front raise
20x10x10
20x8x8
20x8x3

Hammer shrug
230x10
280x10
330x10x280xFx230xFx180xF

Skull crush SS close grip bench
85x12x12
95x12x11
95x11x5
95x9x8

Overhead rope extention
100x15
130x8
140x5x100xFx70xF
130xFx100xFx70xF

----------


## bikeral

*Day 56 224.8lbs*

60 mins fasted AM cardio

Dead lifts and upper back tonight + some ab work.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Do u want to be the first guy pharm rep? You in a snappy suit and that GQ look. It could happen.  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Do u want to be the first guy pharm rep? You in a snappy suit and that GQ look. It could happen.


 a guy i went to high school with is a pharm rep

----------


## bikeral

> Do u want to be the first guy pharm rep? You in a snappy suit and that GQ look. It could happen.


Somehow I do not think I can get the same sales as the women that come here do. Maybe with the women Dr.'s  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Somehow I do not think I can get the same sales as the women that come here do. Maybe with the women Dr.'s


Well. We all have to play to our demographic. LOL!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Glad your gym is open! And back to business.....

----------


## bikeral

> Well. We all have to play to our demographic. LOL!!!


 :Wink: 




> Glad your gym is open! And back to business.....


Back in business. If I can get legs done today for 4 in a row I am back on schedule and tomorrow off!
Great to see you back in full force as well.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 57 225lbs*

Getting stricter on diet. I was starting to think I could eat as much as I want for a week and sure enough I think I gained some fat...
4 weeks to go and I'm at 21 lbs gained. Just plan to up the cardio a few AM fasted per week and not let the diet get away. Lately I come home from gym and eat everything in site  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

it is a new avy of you??? what the bleep is going on here???? you join this site, start eating right, doing alittle cardio, throw some weights around and go from the pillsbury dough boy to Mr clean? congrats my friend. you deserve it....you been very consistent!!!

----------


## bikeral

> it is a new avy of you??? what the bleep is going on here???? you join this site, start eating right, doing alittle cardio, throw some weights around and go from the pillsbury dough boy to Mr clean? congrats my friend. you deserve it....you been very consistent!!!


GGR you are way to kind. Yes I took that pic a couple days ago. Thanks.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

You're monsterous al! Lets see more pics!!

----------


## RaginCajun

damn bikeral, nice progress from the last pics!

shaping up nicely

how much of the cycle do you have left

----------


## bikeral

> You're monsterous al! Lets see more pics!!


Thanks, been looking for your log. You still logging?

----------


## bikeral

> damn bikeral, nice progress from the last pics!
> 
> shaping up nicely
> 
> how much of the cycle do you have left


Thanks RC. About 3.5 weeks left. Gained 21 pounds already so I am watching diet a bit more. (Got a bit carried away last couple weeks.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 59 225 lbs*

60 mins incline treadmill AM fasted

Delts/Traps/Triceps tonight

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks RC. About 3.5 weeks left. Gained 21 pounds already so I am watching diet a bit more. (Got a bit carried away last couple weeks.



21 pounds, damn!

i think you look leaner in the new pic than the last one

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Thanks, been looking for your log. You still logging?


Yea, I've been extremely busy re-locating and moving everything for my job down in southern cali. It was actually supposed to be a log for my cycle prep but things have already started  :Wink: . Just didn't have time to keep up with that log so I'm just letting it fade away lol.

You will see some inputs here in the next 8 weeks  :Wink: . I have personal logs, routines, diet all that I'll share when I'm complete. It's "under construction" at the moment.

I was going to start a log for everybody to follow with this cycle but decided not to.

I agree with RC to, you look leaner even know you've gained weight lol.

----------


## gearbox

> Yea, I've been extremely busy re-locating and moving everything for my job down in southern cali. It was actually supposed to be a log for my cycle prep but things have already started . Just didn't have time to keep up with that log so I'm just letting it fade away lol.
> 
> You will see some inputs here in the next 8 weeks . I have personal logs, routines, diet all that I'll share when I'm complete. It's "under construction" at the moment.
> 
> I was going to start a log for everybody to follow with this cycle but decided not to.
> 
> I agree with RC to, you look leaner even know you've gained weight lol.


Welcome to socal bro!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Welcome to socal bro!


Thanks brotha, it feels good to be back  :Wink: .

----------


## gearbox

> Thanks brotha, it feels good to be back .


Thats mean you have not sat in traffic yet  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Thats mean you have not sat in traffic yet


I'm a San Diego Freeway vet my man. I arrange my schedule to never drive between the hours of 4-6pm. I have bad road rage so It's good for my health to  :Smilie: .

I should be like everybody else and just get a streetbike and weave in an out of bumper to bumper traffic lol.

----------


## gearbox

I ride my street bike on.occasion but I do not sit in much traffic.

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I ride my street bike on.occasion but I do not sit in much traffic.


I can't sit in traffic man, I'll loose my hair.

----------


## gearbox

> I can't sit in traffic man, I'll loose my hair.


I can't run mast /primo cause I will loose mine haha

----------


## SlimmerMe

Bikeral....OMG! you look GREAT in your avy! Congrats to you!!!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I can't run mast /primo cause I will loose mine haha


Musta jynxed myself, i got hammered in traffic today  :Smilie: .

I would gave Mast a run and always have wanted to if it wern't for the genes of baldness on my pops side of the family lol.

----------


## bikeral

> Bikeral....OMG! you look GREAT in your avy! Congrats to you!!!



Thank you SM, still not where I'd like to be but the journey has been fun.

Thanks to all the great guys and girls in this section I am seeing some good results. 

Some gave advice and some gave encouragement. Some gave great recipe's. And even those that pissed me off helped by making me more determined.  :Smilie:  


All were a great help.

----------


## bikeral

*Day 61 226 lbs*

Not sure what happened yesterday but I was not feeling well. Of course I began to think it was some issue with the cycle. Last week I pushed myself to catch up from 2 days lost with hurricane. I've started doing 60 mins fasted cardio in the AM as well.
So yesterday got home from work and was lethargic with no motivation to go to gym. Very rare since I usually cant wait to tear it up. Did not go to gym. Slept in this AM and skipped fasted cardio. Feel much better now. I'll see how training goes tonight.

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Day 61 226 lbs*
> 
> Not sure what happened yesterday but I was not feeling well. Of course I began to think it was some issue with the cycle. Last week I pushed myself to catch up from 2 days lost with hurricane. I've started doing 60 mins fasted cardio in the AM as well.
> So yesterday got home from work and was lethargic with no motivation to go to gym. Very rare since I usually cant wait to tear it up. Did not go to gym. Slept in this AM and skipped fasted cardio. Feel much better now. I'll see how training goes tonight.


sometimes we need rest!

----------


## bikeral

> sometimes we need rest!


Yea but you know how the mind starts working. 

I start thinking.... I'm too old to be messing with AAS...... I'll probably keel over and have a heart attack.....

Its all good today though, ready to tear it up tonight. Dead lifts and upper back.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yea but you know how the mind starts working. 
> 
> I start thinking.... I'm too old to be messing with AAS...... I'll probably keel over and have a heart attack.....
> 
> Its all good today though, ready to tear it up tonight. Dead lifts and upper back.


the mind is the strongest muscle of all!

----------


## bikeral

*Day 63 227 lbs*

Damn I am almost back to where I started this log at 228lbs in March.

Last 2 days got in good workouts. Plan to do Legs today.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Day 63 227 lbs
> 
> Damn I am almost back to where I started this log at 228lbs in March.
> 
> Last 2 days got in good workouts. Plan to do Legs today.


I remember when ya started! 

Time to reward ya self!

----------


## Back In Black

Yeah, but you looked different in March buddy!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

where u at Al? u sick? been MIA for TWO WHOLE DAYS???? LOL

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Where you at Al? No more Avi and havn't seen you around!

----------


## --->>405<<---

*al where u at dude!?!?!!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i miss Al!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Hey guys. Thanks for the PM's and checking in on me. I had a family issue that really bummed me out and I did not feel like socializing much.

Congrats on Monitor status 405!

GGR hope you are doing well.

JohnnyB looking huge in that new avi.

Stem congrats on monitor status.

Ragingcajun congrats on winning the $100, hope all is well.

----------


## --->>405<<---

AL! glad to see ur back and ok! i hope ur problem works out for u man! hope u come around a bit more often!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Glad to hear from ya!

Hope everything works itself out bud

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Yayyyyyyy!!!!!!!! Al is back!!!!!

----------

